# Microsoft bans "small percentage" of Live accounts - Death Threats in Reaction



## Modbert

Microsoft bans "small percentage" of Live accounts // News



> Microsoft has banned a number of Xbox Live accounts from the online service in a bid to prevent the owners of modded consoles using the service.
> 
> The platform holder warned last week it would be suspending access to Xbox Live for anybody who had modified their console in order to play pirated discs, although the action won't prevent people from playing games offline.
> 
> Although the company declined to release specific numbers, some reports have placed the amount of accounts banned at 600,000 of the 20 million-plus total



I wouldn't call 3% of the total users to be small, but that's just me.

In response to this:



> Microsoft has started a new wave of 360 bans and this has angered many pirates. Banned users are actually making threatening calls to the director of Xbox Live's policy enforcement.
> 
> Stephen Toulouse logged into an IRC channel from where the problem seemed to start and pleaded that the threatening calls to him and his family should stop.



Banned 360 users call and threaten to kill Xbox Live policy director - ConsoleTECH Forum

Some people take video games way too seriously.


----------



## KittenKoder

... and now you see why I hate the new master of Microsucks so much ... they don't like people who know about technology even so much as owning their products, much less using them.


----------



## KittenKoder

I just thought of something mean to do ... I can use an emulator from Linux and mask it as a legitimate X-Box ... but I don't want to waste the bandwidth ... meh ... maybe when I get really bored again sometime.


----------



## Ravi

Dogbert said:


> Microsoft bans "small percentage" of Live accounts // News
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft has banned a number of Xbox Live accounts from the online service in a bid to prevent the owners of modded consoles using the service.
> 
> The platform holder warned last week it would be suspending access to Xbox Live for anybody who had modified their console in order to play pirated discs, although the action won't prevent people from playing games offline.
> 
> Although the company declined to release specific numbers, some reports have placed the amount of accounts banned at 600,000 of the 20 million-plus total
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't call 3% of the total users to be small, but that's just me.
> 
> In response to this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft has started a new wave of 360 bans and this has angered many pirates. Banned users are actually making threatening calls to the director of Xbox Live's policy enforcement.
> 
> Stephen Toulouse logged into an IRC channel from where the problem seemed to start and pleaded that the threatening calls to him and his family should stop.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Banned 360 users call and threaten to kill Xbox Live policy director - ConsoleTECH Forum
> 
> Some people take video games way too seriously.
Click to expand...

Lot of nuts out there. Hey, I wonder if playing the video games made them violent.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> ... and now you see why I hate the new master of Microsucks so much ... they don't like people who know about technology even so much as owning their products, much less using them.



You're not saying this is Microsoft's fault are you?


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... and now you see why I hate the new master of Microsucks so much ... they don't like people who know about technology even so much as owning their products, much less using them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not saying this is Microsoft's fault are you?
Click to expand...


Partially ... yes, often who is at fault is not as simple as pointing fingers. But meh, they should have embraced open source like everyone else, then this would never have been an issue ... and more people would likely buy their crap X-Box to.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> Partially ... yes, often who is at fault is not as simple as pointing fingers. But meh, they should have embraced open source like everyone else, then this would never have been an issue ... and more people would likely buy their crap X-Box to.



They banned people from live for clearly breaking of the rules in their TOS. It's not right when people modify their game systems to illegally play video games. They had the right to do this.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Partially ... yes, often who is at fault is not as simple as pointing fingers. But meh, they should have embraced open source like everyone else, then this would never have been an issue ... and more people would likely buy their crap X-Box to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They banned people from live for clearly breaking of the rules in their TOS. It's not right when people modify their game systems to illegally play video games. They had the right to do this.
Click to expand...


You do realize, that according to the "rules", anything you purchase second hand is considered "pirated" by them, right?


----------



## manifold

Damn those Fascisoft assholes!  How dare they take steps to protect their proprietary assets from theft!  Fucking Scum.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> You do realize, that according to the "rules", anything you purchase second hand is considered "pirated" by them, right?



Link? And we both know exactly what Microsoft was going around banning people for.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> ... and now you see why I hate the new master of Microsucks so much ... they don't like people who know about technology even so much as owning their products, much less using them.



You are fucking RETARDED.  used games are not considered equal to pirated fucking disks, retard. 



WOW.   Talk about a fucking shill.


----------



## KittenKoder

manifold said:


> Damn those Fascisoft assholes!  How dare they take steps to protect their proprietary assets from theft!  Fucking Scum.



There's a problem here ... not all things considered "pirate" are stolen.  Again, most companies have addressed the issue of second hand, even Apple has made strides to include the use of second hand products, while Microsucks makes no such exemptions. Just hooking up a "non-official" item to one of their products is also considered "pirating". Anythig homegrown that you add to one of the consoles makes it against their "rules". They are being heavy handed, to keep people stuck to their teet.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> I just thought of something mean to do ...* I can use an emulator from Linux and mask it as a legitimate X-Box *... but I don't want to waste the bandwidth ... meh ... maybe when I get really bored again sometime.



This is the sort of thing that Microsoft is trying to prevent by the way.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> There's a problem here ... not all things considered "pirate" are stolen.  Again, most companies have addressed the issue of second hand, even Apple has made strides to include the use of second hand products, while Microsucks makes no such exemptions. Just hooking up a "non-official" item to one of their products is also considered "pirating". Anythig homegrown that you add to one of the consoles makes it against their "rules". They are being heavy handed, to keep people stuck to their teet.



If you want to use their online services, you must adhere to their rules. The majority of the people who were "pirating" stuff were using stolen games and such. There are plenty of people for example who had pirated the new Call of Duty game for 360 and were playing it offline before it came out.

And the death threats are still fucking stupid.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn those Fascisoft assholes!  How dare they take steps to protect their proprietary assets from theft!  Fucking Scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a problem here ... not all things considered "pirate" are stolen.  Again, most companies have addressed the issue of second hand, even Apple has made strides to include the use of second hand products, while Microsucks makes no such exemptions. Just hooking up a "non-official" item to one of their products is also considered "pirating". Anythig homegrown that you add to one of the consoles makes it against their "rules". They are being heavy handed, to keep people stuck to their teet.
Click to expand...


WOW you are really showing what kind of batshit crazy fanboi fodder you are today, koder.  And, it's their product.  They have the same right to do THE SAME THINK APPLE DID WITH MAC CLONES, UNLOCKED CELL PHONE, UNWANTED APPS,  AND IPOD HACKS.  Jesus fucking christ, koder.  your zealotry makes me laugh.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought of something mean to do ...* I can use an emulator from Linux and mask it as a legitimate X-Box *... but I don't want to waste the bandwidth ... meh ... maybe when I get really bored again sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is the sort of thing that Microsoft is trying to prevent by the way.
Click to expand...


You missed my point ... look closer at the statement ... if I did it, they wouldn't know, anyone with programming experience can get away with it, no matter what they do. The ones they are punishing are not the people who are really doing anything wrong, thus the backlash through emails and phone messages  anyone with real technical knowledge would respond (if they bothered) with something a little more dastardly. I would give out tons of the hacks across the globe if I cared enough to actually play v-games like those. True pirates would send viruses to the network in a flash. Tech geek v-gamers who did care would likely hack the server and mess up every account, just for shits and grins. No, these people phoning in and emailing likely bought their X-Box from someone who was bored with it or needed some spare cash, they are most likely not even the ones who made mods to them in the first place. But meh ... this will likely boost Playstation's sales and Nintendo's as well, which is cool. Nintendo is nice to us programmers, they let us emulate their old systems so people will be encouraged to buy their newer ones for game sequels, and Playstation not only lets us create emulators, they give us the libraries to make games for their systems ... for free. So meh ... the less popular Microsucks is in the gaming world the better games will be. 

All that aside, emulators are not illegal even if the company does not allow them, logging onto their server with one is not illegal but a break of their TOS only, yet ... in the hands of a coder, they would never know the difference.  Just most of us coders are too busy making the games to bother.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Damn those Fascisoft assholes!  How dare they take steps to protect their proprietary assets from theft!  Fucking Scum.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's a problem here ... not all things considered "pirate" are stolen.  Again, most companies have addressed the issue of second hand, even Apple has made strides to include the use of second hand products, while Microsucks makes no such exemptions. Just hooking up a "non-official" item to one of their products is also considered "pirating". Anythig homegrown that you add to one of the consoles makes it against their "rules". They are being heavy handed, to keep people stuck to their teet.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WOW you are really showing what kind of batshit crazy fanboi fodder you are today, koder.  And, it's their product.  They have the same right to do THE SAME THINK APPLE DID WITH MAC CLONES, UNLOCKED CELL PHONE, UNWANTED APPS,  AND IPOD HACKS.  Jesus fucking christ, koder.  your zealotry makes me laugh.
Click to expand...


Apple is recanting their app restrictions.  As for your unlocked reference, that just shows how little you know about tech. Thanks for proving you are clueless.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> You missed my point ... look closer at the statement ... *if I did it, they wouldn't know, anyone with programming experience can get away with *it, no matter what they do. *The ones they are punishing are not the people who are really doing anything wrong, thus the backlash through emails and phone messages * anyone with real technical knowledge would respond (if they bothered) with something a little more dastardly. I would give out tons of the hacks across the globe if I cared enough to actually play v-games like those. True pirates would send viruses to the network in a flash. Tech geek v-gamers who did care would likely hack the server and mess up every account, just for shits and grins. No, these people phoning in and emailing likely bought their X-Box from someone who was bored with it or needed some spare cash, they are most likely not even the ones who made mods to them in the first place. But meh ... this will likely boost Playstation's sales and Nintendo's as well, which is cool. Nintendo is nice to us programmers, they let us emulate their old systems so people will be encouraged to buy their newer ones for game sequels, and Playstation not only lets us create emulators, they give us the libraries to make games for their systems ... for free. So meh ... the less popular Microsucks is in the gaming world the better games will be.
> 
> All that aside, emulators are not illegal even if the company does not allow them, logging onto their server with one is not illegal but a break of their TOS only, yet ... in the hands of a coder, they would never know the difference.  Just most of us coders are too busy making the games to bother.



I got your point, it wouldn't make it anymore right. If people who make death threats over this by calling up someone's home and threatening their wife for example, they deserve to be banned from Xbox Live. I'm appalled at you defending some of these psychos.

Your hate for Microsoft is blinding you clearly. For example, just because someone doesn't know you murdered someone, doesn't make it okay. You seriously need to get your head checked. NOTHING Microsoft does would make it alright to threaten a man's family.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> You missed my point ... look closer at the statement ... *if I did it, they wouldn't know, anyone with programming experience can get away with *it, no matter what they do. *The ones they are punishing are not the people who are really doing anything wrong, thus the backlash through emails and phone messages * anyone with real technical knowledge would respond (if they bothered) with something a little more dastardly. I would give out tons of the hacks across the globe if I cared enough to actually play v-games like those. True pirates would send viruses to the network in a flash. Tech geek v-gamers who did care would likely hack the server and mess up every account, just for shits and grins. No, these people phoning in and emailing likely bought their X-Box from someone who was bored with it or needed some spare cash, they are most likely not even the ones who made mods to them in the first place. But meh ... this will likely boost Playstation's sales and Nintendo's as well, which is cool. Nintendo is nice to us programmers, they let us emulate their old systems so people will be encouraged to buy their newer ones for game sequels, and Playstation not only lets us create emulators, they give us the libraries to make games for their systems ... for free. So meh ... the less popular Microsucks is in the gaming world the better games will be.
> 
> All that aside, emulators are not illegal even if the company does not allow them, logging onto their server with one is not illegal but a break of their TOS only, yet ... in the hands of a coder, they would never know the difference.  Just most of us coders are too busy making the games to bother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got your point, it wouldn't make it anymore right. If people who make death threats over this by calling up someone's home and threatening their wife for example, they deserve to be banned from Xbox Live. I'm appalled at you defending some of these psychos.
> 
> Your hate for Microsoft is blinding you clearly. Just because someone doesn't know you murdered someone, doesn't make it okay. You seriously need to get your head checked. NOTHING Microsoft does would make it alright to threaten a man's family.
Click to expand...


So ... you are all for punishing people who buy products used to save a few bucks ... good to know!


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's a problem here ... not all things considered "pirate" are stolen.  Again, most companies have addressed the issue of second hand, even Apple has made strides to include the use of second hand products, while Microsucks makes no such exemptions. Just hooking up a "non-official" item to one of their products is also considered "pirating". Anythig homegrown that you add to one of the consoles makes it against their "rules". They are being heavy handed, to keep people stuck to their teet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW you are really showing what kind of batshit crazy fanboi fodder you are today, koder.  And, it's their product.  They have the same right to do THE SAME THINK APPLE DID WITH MAC CLONES, UNLOCKED CELL PHONE, UNWANTED APPS,  AND IPOD HACKS.  Jesus fucking christ, koder.  your zealotry makes me laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Apple is recanting their app restrictions.  As for your unlocked reference, that just shows how little you know about tech. Thanks for proving you are clueless.
Click to expand...



HA! whatever you say, you dumb bitch.   Notice you have yet to post a singe source as requested following your asinine statements.  I know I know.. insist that you are the expert and that everyone ELSE is the ignorant ones.  Like I said, retard, this is the same shit even your apple messiah did when trying to preserve the integrity of their product's business model.  But hey.. don't let EVIDENCE shit on your keyboard or anything.




The class-action filing complained that "Apple forced plaintiff and the class members to pay substantially more for the iPhone and cell phone service than they would have paid in a competitive marketplace either for the iPhone or for AT&T's cell phone service". There is also some legal background for these complaints. The Digital Millennium Copyright Act of 1998 states that mobile phone owners have a right to unlock such devices for personal use.

Because of this, Apple's move to brick unlocked iPhones with the v1.1.1 firmware update was a violation of consumer rights. The problem is that some people paid the termination fee to the operator and then had the right of legally unlocking their devices. Apple destroyed them with the latest firmware upgrade, although they had done nothing
New Lawsuit Against Apple&#039;s Bricking of Unlocked iPhones - Apple&#039;s in trouble.... - Softpedia


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> So ... you are all for punishing people who buy products used to save a few bucks ... good to know!



Except you have not provided a link to back up such assertions. Right now, you are supporting a bunch of psychos who threatened a man's family. AND even IF they did do nothing, the wrong reaction is to make death threats. That's like murdering someone to prove you're innocent of a different murder.

You're flipping psycho to actually sit there and think what you posted is my argument.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> You missed my point ... look closer at the statement ... *if I did it, they wouldn't know, anyone with programming experience can get away with *it, no matter what they do. *The ones they are punishing are not the people who are really doing anything wrong, thus the backlash through emails and phone messages * anyone with real technical knowledge would respond (if they bothered) with something a little more dastardly. I would give out tons of the hacks across the globe if I cared enough to actually play v-games like those. True pirates would send viruses to the network in a flash. Tech geek v-gamers who did care would likely hack the server and mess up every account, just for shits and grins. No, these people phoning in and emailing likely bought their X-Box from someone who was bored with it or needed some spare cash, they are most likely not even the ones who made mods to them in the first place. But meh ... this will likely boost Playstation's sales and Nintendo's as well, which is cool. Nintendo is nice to us programmers, they let us emulate their old systems so people will be encouraged to buy their newer ones for game sequels, and Playstation not only lets us create emulators, they give us the libraries to make games for their systems ... for free. So meh ... the less popular Microsucks is in the gaming world the better games will be.
> 
> All that aside, emulators are not illegal even if the company does not allow them, logging onto their server with one is not illegal but a break of their TOS only, yet ... in the hands of a coder, they would never know the difference.  Just most of us coders are too busy making the games to bother.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got your point, it wouldn't make it anymore right. If people who make death threats over this by calling up someone's home and threatening their wife for example, they deserve to be banned from Xbox Live. I'm appalled at you defending some of these psychos.
> 
> Your hate for Microsoft is blinding you clearly. Just because someone doesn't know you murdered someone, doesn't make it okay. You seriously need to get your head checked. NOTHING Microsoft does would make it alright to threaten a man's family.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So ... you are all for punishing people who buy products used to save a few bucks ... good to know!
Click to expand...


yes, stupid.  AND APPLE AGREES.  Fuck, you are REALLY this fucking stupid that you'd imagine that I can't post source after source illustrating APPLE'S REACTION TO *GASP* MAC CLONES?







Hell, every online game you've ever played has a TOS statement that conveys, specifically, the repercussions of altering code.  Oh, duh.. silly me.. you use Ushitu so you would not know anything about playing online games.  ooops!


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOW you are really showing what kind of batshit crazy fanboi fodder you are today, koder.  And, it's their product.  They have the same right to do THE SAME THINK APPLE DID WITH MAC CLONES, UNLOCKED CELL PHONE, UNWANTED APPS,  AND IPOD HACKS.  Jesus fucking christ, koder.  your zealotry makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apple is recanting their app restrictions.  As for your unlocked reference, that just shows how little you know about tech. Thanks for proving you are clueless.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> HA! whatever you say, you dumb bitch.   Notice you have yet to post a singe source as requested following your asinine statements.  I know I know.. insist that you are the expert and that everyone ELSE is the ignorant ones.  Like I said, retard, this is the same shit even your apple messiah did when trying to preserve the integrity of their product's business model.  But hey.. don't let EVIDENCE shit on your keyboard or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The class-action filing complained that "Apple forced plaintiff and the class members to pay substantially more for the iPhone and cell phone service than they would have paid in a competitive marketplace either for the iPhone or for AT&T's cell phone service". There is also some legal background for these complaints. The Digital Millennium Copyright Act of 1998 states that mobile phone owners have a right to unlock such devices for personal use.
> 
> Because of this, Apple's move to brick unlocked iPhones with the v1.1.1 firmware update was a violation of consumer rights. The problem is that some people paid the termination fee to the operator and then had the right of legally unlocking their devices. Apple destroyed them with the latest firmware upgrade, although they had done nothing
> New Lawsuit Against Apple's Bricking of Unlocked iPhones - Apple's in trouble.... - Softpedia
Click to expand...


They made a mistake, they have to finish the lawsuit no matter what (or settle out of court) but they are discussing ways to fix this mistake in the long run ... have you ever seen Microsucks be open about their lawsuits? Yeah ... sure. Microsucks is getting away with this still, same thing Apple got into trouble for just different technology ... but does anyone whine about that? No, because to the laymen Apple is evil for trying to produce better products than Microsucks.  Yeah, that's the ticket. Do you know whta "unlocking" cell phones even means?


----------



## Modbert

I'm still waiting for some links to back up your statements there KK. I don't consider your word to be good enough by a long-shot.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=Xbox+360+Pirating


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> I got your point, it wouldn't make it anymore right. If people who make death threats over this by calling up someone's home and threatening their wife for example, they deserve to be banned from Xbox Live. I'm appalled at you defending some of these psychos.
> 
> Your hate for Microsoft is blinding you clearly. Just because someone doesn't know you murdered someone, doesn't make it okay. You seriously need to get your head checked. NOTHING Microsoft does would make it alright to threaten a man's family.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ... you are all for punishing people who buy products used to save a few bucks ... good to know!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yes, stupid.  AND APPLE AGREES.  Fuck, you are REALLY this fucking stupid that you'd imagine that I can't post source after source illustrating APPLE'S REACTION TO *GASP* MAC CLONES?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, every online game you've ever played has a TOS statement that conveys, specifically, the repercussions of altering code.  Oh, duh.. silly me.. you use Ushitu so you would not know anything about playing online games.  ooops!
Click to expand...


I help work with emulators ... and it plays Playstation III games just fine. 

As for "altering code" ... again, Microsucks isn't going after those who do actually steal their code, they are going after morons like you, who use stolen code already compiled, but they aren't getting idiots like you (the real thieves) they are punishing those who bought second hand products from idiots like you, the laymen who simply wanted something that they thought would be legit and working. But then, it's no wonder you are pleased with this, takes more heat off real criminals like you.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> I'm still waiting for some links to back up your statements there KK. I don't consider your word to be good enough by a long-shot.



Which ones?


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Apple is recanting their app restrictions.  As for your unlocked reference, that just shows how little you know about tech. Thanks for proving you are clueless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HA! whatever you say, you dumb bitch.   Notice you have yet to post a singe source as requested following your asinine statements.  I know I know.. insist that you are the expert and that everyone ELSE is the ignorant ones.  Like I said, retard, this is the same shit even your apple messiah did when trying to preserve the integrity of their product's business model.  But hey.. don't let EVIDENCE shit on your keyboard or anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The class-action filing complained that "Apple forced plaintiff and the class members to pay substantially more for the iPhone and cell phone service than they would have paid in a competitive marketplace either for the iPhone or for AT&T's cell phone service". There is also some legal background for these complaints. The Digital Millennium Copyright Act of 1998 states that mobile phone owners have a right to unlock such devices for personal use.
> 
> Because of this, Apple's move to brick unlocked iPhones with the v1.1.1 firmware update was a violation of consumer rights. The problem is that some people paid the termination fee to the operator and then had the right of legally unlocking their devices. Apple destroyed them with the latest firmware upgrade, although they had done nothing
> New Lawsuit Against Apple's Bricking of Unlocked iPhones - Apple's in trouble.... - Softpedia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They made a mistake, they have to finish the lawsuit no matter what (or settle out of court) but they are discussing ways to fix this mistake in the long run ... have you ever seen Microsucks be open about their lawsuits? Yeah ... sure. Microsucks is getting away with this still, same thing Apple got into trouble for just different technology ... but does anyone whine about that? No, because to the laymen Apple is evil for trying to produce better products than Microsucks.  Yeah, that's the ticket. Do you know whta "unlocking" cell phones even means?
Click to expand...








you fucking shill.  And, seriously, if you are dumb enough to assume that your "expertise" is required to understand what unlocking a fucking cell phone means, in light of the EVIDENCE I posted and you try to disregard, you must really be desperate to save face.


seriously.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> Which ones?



All of them for starters. Or least the important ones.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of them for starters. Or least the important ones.
Click to expand...


All points are important to someone ... as for all of them ... not all points can have links. 

So which points are you referring, be specific or you shall just have to Google them yourself.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> So ... you are all for punishing people who buy products used to save a few bucks ... good to know!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, stupid.  AND APPLE AGREES.  Fuck, you are REALLY this fucking stupid that you'd imagine that I can't post source after source illustrating APPLE'S REACTION TO *GASP* MAC CLONES?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, every online game you've ever played has a TOS statement that conveys, specifically, the repercussions of altering code.  Oh, duh.. silly me.. you use Ushitu so you would not know anything about playing online games.  ooops!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I help work with emulators ... and it plays Playstation III games just fine.
> 
> As for "altering code" ... again, Microsucks isn't going after those who do actually steal their code, they are going after morons like you, who use stolen code already compiled, but they aren't getting idiots like you (the real thieves) they are punishing those who bought second hand products from idiots like you, the laymen who simply wanted something that they thought would be legit and working. But then, it's no wonder you are pleased with this, takes more heat off real criminals like you.
Click to expand...





yea yea yea... you like you claim to be a LOT of things when it comes to computing.  Unfortunately, it's pretty clear how full of shit you are.

And, if you want to use parentheses that is fine with me.  But, ALTERING CODE, be it original code or not, IS STILL ALTERING CODE.  And, it's against he TOC of every online game you've ever WATCHED someone else play on a machine that is not run by a shitty wannabe OS.


And, again, I'd LOVE to see your evidence that buying a used game from gamestop amounts to "pirating" in the eyes of MS.  I mean, there is ONLY a fucking video game FRANCHISE in almost every major city based on the concept of reselling used games, you fucking idiot!


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> yes, stupid.  AND APPLE AGREES.  Fuck, you are REALLY this fucking stupid that you'd imagine that I can't post source after source illustrating APPLE'S REACTION TO *GASP* MAC CLONES?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hell, every online game you've ever played has a TOS statement that conveys, specifically, the repercussions of altering code.  Oh, duh.. silly me.. you use Ushitu so you would not know anything about playing online games.  ooops!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I help work with emulators ... and it plays Playstation III games just fine.
> 
> As for "altering code" ... again, Microsucks isn't going after those who do actually steal their code, they are going after morons like you, who use stolen code already compiled, but they aren't getting idiots like you (the real thieves) they are punishing those who bought second hand products from idiots like you, the laymen who simply wanted something that they thought would be legit and working. But then, it's no wonder you are pleased with this, takes more heat off real criminals like you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea yea yea... you like you claim to be a LOT of things when it comes to computing.  Unfortunately, it's pretty clear how full of shit you are.
> 
> And, if you want to use parentheses that is fine with me.  But, ALTERING CODE, be it original code or not, IS STILL ALTERING CODE.  And, it's against he TOC of every online game you've ever WATCHED someone else play on a machine that is not run by a shitty wannabe OS.
> 
> 
> And, again, I'd LOVE to see your evidence that buying a used game from gamestop amounts to "pirating" in the eyes of MS.  I mean, there is ONLY a fucking video game FRANCHISE in almost every major city based on the concept of reselling used games, you fucking idiot!
Click to expand...


Prove one of your contentions ... not just numbers but actual proof.  

But alas, not in this thread, we have shitgunned this topic enough.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Which ones?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of them for starters. Or least the important ones.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All points are important to someone ... as for all of them ... not all points can have links.
> 
> So which points are you referring, be specific or you shall just have to Google them yourself.
Click to expand...


Well, let's start with the assumptions that MS draws an equivalence between used games and piracy as suggested in your laughably retarded statement:

*
You do realize, that according to the "rules", anything you purchase second hand is considered "pirated" by them, right?

*


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I help work with emulators ... and it plays Playstation III games just fine.
> 
> As for "altering code" ... again, Microsucks isn't going after those who do actually steal their code, they are going after morons like you, who use stolen code already compiled, but they aren't getting idiots like you (the real thieves) they are punishing those who bought second hand products from idiots like you, the laymen who simply wanted something that they thought would be legit and working. But then, it's no wonder you are pleased with this, takes more heat off real criminals like you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yea yea yea... you like you claim to be a LOT of things when it comes to computing.  Unfortunately, it's pretty clear how full of shit you are.
> 
> And, if you want to use parentheses that is fine with me.  But, ALTERING CODE, be it original code or not, IS STILL ALTERING CODE.  And, it's against he TOC of every online game you've ever WATCHED someone else play on a machine that is not run by a shitty wannabe OS.
> 
> 
> And, again, I'd LOVE to see your evidence that buying a used game from gamestop amounts to "pirating" in the eyes of MS.  I mean, there is ONLY a fucking video game FRANCHISE in almost every major city based on the concept of reselling used games, you fucking idiot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Prove one of your contentions ... not just numbers but actual proof.
> 
> But alas, not in this thread, we have shitgunned this topic enough.
Click to expand...


I'm not the one making RETARDED statements, bitch.  Who the fuck are YOU to ask for proof of anything given your lack thereof thus far?


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> All points are important to someone ... as for all of them ... not all points can have links.
> 
> So which points are you referring, be specific or you shall just have to Google them yourself.



Go back in the thread and see what I'm asking for specifically. Either you're stupid or playing stupid. 

How about things such as this for starters:



> You do realize, that according to the "rules", anything you purchase second hand is considered "pirated" by them, right?



Psycho.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> Prove one of your contentions ... not just numbers but actual proof.
> 
> But alas, not in this thread, we have shitgunned this topic enough.



 You asking for proof is like a drunk driver hitting someone on a sidewalk and then asking for them to be tested for their BAC.


----------



## Shogun

and besides.. I:VE ALREADY POSTED EVIDENCE OF APPLE;S REACTION TO UNLOCKED PHONES.


Scroll up, stupid.  I know I know.. they "just made an lil oopsy".


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> All points are important to someone ... as for all of them ... not all points can have links.
> 
> So which points are you referring, be specific or you shall just have to Google them yourself.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back in the thread and see what I'm asking for specifically. Either you're stupid or playing stupid.
> 
> How about things such as this for starters:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize, that according to the "rules", anything you purchase second hand is considered "pirated" by them, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Psycho.
Click to expand...


Really ... so they are not targeting people who buy things second hand ... and all these techies who managed to alter their consoles on their own just chose to use archaic messaging systems because they "prefer" them and not one of them, while willing to make death threats (which I doubt they were because of how many times MS has lied) did not hack into the MS game servers for a typical prank or scatter a virus in secret? Strange ... seems you don't know geeks well, or you don't know the difference between a geek (me) and a nerd (Shogut).


----------



## Ravi

Canceling xbox live because people are modifying their consoles to play pirated games isn't comparable to unlocking your phone, imo. You own your phone, like you own your console, but you don't own xbox live or your phone service. 

It would be comparable if ATT disconnected your phone service for unlocking your phone...and they'd have every right to do so.


----------



## KittenKoder

Wait ... just realized I am trying to have a debate with two children ... shit, I gotta stop buying the troll bait.


----------



## KittenKoder

Ravi said:


> Canceling xbox live because people are modifying their consoles to play pirated games isn't comparable to unlocking your phone, imo. You own your phone, like you own your console, but you don't own xbox live or your phone service.
> 
> It would be comparable if ATT disconnected your phone service for unlocking your phone...and they'd have every right to do so.



Perhaps ... they do have that right. But ... do you think the CEO of AT&T would whine about some death threats for doing so?


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> Really ... so they are not targeting people who buy things second hand ... and all these techies who managed to alter their consoles on their own just chose to use archaic messaging systems because they "prefer" them and not one of them, while willing to make death threats (which I doubt they were because of how many times MS has lied) did not hack into the MS game servers for a typical prank or scatter a virus in secret? Strange ... seems you don't know geeks well, or you don't know the difference between a geek (me) and a nerd (Shogut).



Hello, this guy went into a IRC chat and told people to knock off the death threats. The guy's information was posted online by scum that you defend. Your hate for Microsoft blinds you so badly that you probably won't mind if this guy was murdered by one of those psychos. All you care about is getting a shot in at MS.

Let's review:

I have asked for proof.
You said give me specifics.
I give you specifics.
You continue to give no proof.

Conclusion: You fail, you lose, Good day Sir.

As for Microsoft's product, you can buy it but they set the rules. If you don't like it, don't buy the product. However, don't break the rules that are already in place. That means you get whatever punishment is set in the first  place. In this case, you're banned from Xbox Live.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> Perhaps ... they do have that right. But ... do you think the CEO of AT&T would whine about some death threats for doing so?



WHINE? It's death threats you clown. Do you remember what happened to PI on here when he made a threat to Ravi here? Are you that fucking stupid?

And this is not the CEO. It's the head of the department that decided to do this.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> Wait ... just realized I am trying to have a debate with two children ... shit, I gotta stop buying the troll bait.



Call us trolls? Only troll here is you and you're batshit insane views.


----------



## Ravi

KittenKoder said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canceling xbox live because people are modifying their consoles to play pirated games isn't comparable to unlocking your phone, imo. You own your phone, like you own your console, but you don't own xbox live or your phone service.
> 
> It would be comparable if ATT disconnected your phone service for unlocking your phone...and they'd have every right to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps ... they do have that right. But ... do you think the CEO of AT&T would whine about some death threats for doing so?
Click to expand...

No perhaps about it. And reporting death threats isn't whining.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps ... they do have that right. But ... do you think the CEO of AT&T would whine about some death threats for doing so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHINE? It's death threats you clown. Do you remember what happened to PI on here when he made a threat to Ravi here? Are you that fucking stupid?
> 
> And this is not the CEO. It's the head of the department that decided to do this.
Click to expand...


*yawn* Do you know how many people receive death threats (if he wasn't lying about that) everyday? If he can't take the heat, he's in the wrong business, CEOs get death threats a lot, which is why I compared it. Customer Service reps get a lot of death threats every day to, but they don't whine about them, go crying into an IRC room (yeah, that's a smart place for any MS employee to enter in the first place  he's an idiot for so many reasons) that's just childish, period. Do you know what my IRC channels do when you whine? They ban your ass for annoying the rest of us.


----------



## KittenKoder

Ravi said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canceling xbox live because people are modifying their consoles to play pirated games isn't comparable to unlocking your phone, imo. You own your phone, like you own your console, but you don't own xbox live or your phone service.
> 
> It would be comparable if ATT disconnected your phone service for unlocking your phone...and they'd have every right to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps ... they do have that right. But ... do you think the CEO of AT&T would whine about some death threats for doing so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No perhaps about it. And reporting death threats isn't whining.
Click to expand...


He didn't report is, first of all, he went whining in IRC.  Second of all, if all death threats were taken seriously, almost everyone in the US would be in prison, and it takes time to investigate them ... so meh ... maybe one or two will get into trouble when he does finally report them all (no doubt he's lying and erased all the emails to keep from looking like an idiot).


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> *yawn* Do you know how many people receive death threats (if he wasn't lying about that) everyday? If he can't take the heat, he's in the wrong business, CEOs get death threats a lot, which is why I compared it. Customer Service reps get a lot of death threats every day to, but they don't whine about them, go crying into an IRC room (yeah, that's a smart place for any MS employee to enter in the first place  he's an idiot for so many reasons) that's just childish, period. Do you know what my IRC channels do when you whine? They ban your ass for annoying the rest of us.



Wow, you truly are batshit insane. 

He went to the IRC room where they were passing out his information and pleaded with them to stop. They were calling his house and threatening him, his wife, and even his dogs. They were far beyond just threatening him you psycho. CEOs don't get phone calls to the homes. Customer Service reps are faceless to people,  apples and oranges. You're actually trying to excuse these people. I'd suggest you get help for your mental problems there troll.


----------



## Shogun

Ravi said:


> Canceling xbox live because people are modifying their consoles to play pirated games isn't comparable to unlocking your phone, imo. You own your phone, like you own your console, but you don't own xbox live or your phone service.
> 
> It would be comparable if ATT disconnected your phone service for unlocking your phone...and they'd have every right to do so.



At&T had an exclusive deal with apple to market the Iphone.  Even if you don't find the similarity I assure you that apple lawyers did.  Which is why I can post evidence of such while koder is still stammering and looking like a complete jackass.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Wait ... just realized I am trying to have a debate with two children ... shit, I gotta stop buying the troll bait.



Oh, so you admit that you fucking fail and have no source which indicates that MS sees second hand games on par with piracy?


yea... I kinda figured.


----------



## Shogun

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait ... just realized I am trying to have a debate with two children ... shit, I gotta stop buying the troll bait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call us trolls? Only troll here is you and you're batshit insane views.
Click to expand...


this is typical of Koder's participation in most threads revolving around tech.  She's one of those "can't dazzle you with brilliance so I'll baffle you with bullshit" kinda people.  Notice how she starting claiming to be the uber expert while everyone else is just and ignorant troll AS SOON AS you pushed her to post sources for her asinine claims.


like i said. it's typical.


----------



## Ravi

Shogun said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canceling xbox live because people are modifying their consoles to play pirated games isn't comparable to unlocking your phone, imo. You own your phone, like you own your console, but you don't own xbox live or your phone service.
> 
> It would be comparable if ATT disconnected your phone service for unlocking your phone...and they'd have every right to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At&T had an exclusive deal with apple to market the Iphone.  Even if you don't find the similarity I assure you that apple lawyers did.  Which is why I can post evidence of such while koder is still stammering and looking like a complete jackass.
Click to expand...

I don't think we are disagreeing. You are free to do anything you want to your iphone once you purchase it...but that doesn't mean ATT will have to continue to offer you service if you piss them off.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps ... they do have that right. But ... do you think the CEO of AT&T would whine about some death threats for doing so?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHINE? It's death threats you clown. Do you remember what happened to PI on here when he made a threat to Ravi here? Are you that fucking stupid?
> 
> And this is not the CEO. It's the head of the department that decided to do this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *yawn* Do you know how many people receive death threats (if he wasn't lying about that) everyday? If he can't take the heat, he's in the wrong business, CEOs get death threats a lot, which is why I compared it. Customer Service reps get a lot of death threats every day to, but they don't whine about them, go crying into an IRC room (yeah, that's a smart place for any MS employee to enter in the first place  he's an idiot for so many reasons) that's just childish, period. Do you know what my IRC channels do when you whine? They ban your ass for annoying the rest of us.
Click to expand...


And, consequently, none of us give a shit about your irc channels.  Nice to know that you don't have a problem with DEATH THREATS as long as it's a MS employee staring down death.


wow.   talk about wombat shit crazy.


----------



## Ravi

Shogun said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait ... just realized I am trying to have a debate with two children ... shit, I gotta stop buying the troll bait.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Call us trolls? Only troll here is you and you're batshit insane views.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> this is typical of Koder's participation in most threads revolving around tech.  She's one of those "can't dazzle you with brilliance so I'll baffle you with bullshit" kinda people.  Notice how she starting claiming to be the uber expert while everyone else is just and ignorant troll AS SOON AS you pushed her to post sources for her asinine claims.
> 
> 
> like i said. it's typical.
Click to expand...

 Oh, admit it Soggy, you're still trying to figure out how to unlock your phone with your house key...cause only a techie such as the mighty KK knows about locked phones and stuff.


----------



## Shogun

Ravi said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canceling xbox live because people are modifying their consoles to play pirated games isn't comparable to unlocking your phone, imo. You own your phone, like you own your console, but you don't own xbox live or your phone service.
> 
> It would be comparable if ATT disconnected your phone service for unlocking your phone...and they'd have every right to do so.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At&T had an exclusive deal with apple to market the Iphone.  Even if you don't find the similarity I assure you that apple lawyers did.  Which is why I can post evidence of such while koder is still stammering and looking like a complete jackass.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think we are disagreeing. You are free to do anything you want to your iphone once you purchase it...but that doesn't mean ATT will have to continue to offer you service if you piss them off.
Click to expand...


indeed.  notice that modded xbox's are still playable offline.  I've modded my ps2 and it's just one of those risks that are taken by people willing to mod their hardware.   Especially when they do so to play ripped games.


but, it's fun to watch Koder have a retard meltdown.  I still don't see where she's provided a single iota of evidence that MS sees second hand games as anything close to a piracy equivalent.  I guess that just goes to show how little she really does know as long as her shilltastic fanboy hardon can make shit up out of thin air.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> *yawn* Do you know how many people receive death threats (if he wasn't lying about that) everyday? If he can't take the heat, he's in the wrong business, CEOs get death threats a lot, which is why I compared it. Customer Service reps get a lot of death threats every day to, but they don't whine about them, go crying into an IRC room (yeah, that's a smart place for any MS employee to enter in the first place  he's an idiot for so many reasons) that's just childish, period. Do you know what my IRC channels do when you whine? They ban your ass for annoying the rest of us.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, you truly are batshit insane.
> 
> He went to the IRC room where they were passing out his information and pleaded with them to stop. They were calling his house and threatening him, his wife, and even his dogs. They were far beyond just threatening him you psycho. CEOs don't get phone calls to the homes. Customer Service reps are faceless to people,  apples and oranges. You're actually trying to excuse these people. I'd suggest you get help for your mental problems there troll.
Click to expand...


 So ... instead of going to the FBI with proof ... he goes to the people doing it and cries.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> At&T had an exclusive deal with apple to market the Iphone.  Even if you don't find the similarity I assure you that apple lawyers did.  Which is why I can post evidence of such while koder is still stammering and looking like a complete jackass.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we are disagreeing. You are free to do anything you want to your iphone once you purchase it...but that doesn't mean ATT will have to continue to offer you service if you piss them off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> indeed.  notice that modded xbox's are still playable offline.  I've modded my ps2 and it's just one of those risks that are taken by people willing to mod their hardware.   Especially when they do so to play ripped games.
> 
> 
> but, it's fun to watch Koder have a retard meltdown.  I still don't see where she's provided a single iota of evidence that MS sees second hand games as anything close to a piracy equivalent.  I guess that just goes to show how little she really does know as long as her shilltastic fanboy hardon can make shit up out of thin air.
Click to expand...


 "Meltdown"? 




... oh you mean the mocking you in the open? Okay.


----------



## KittenKoder

IRC chatters are laughing now ... glad I could brighten their day with such a hilarious story.


----------



## Shogun

Ravi said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Call us trolls? Only troll here is you and you're batshit insane views.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is typical of Koder's participation in most threads revolving around tech.  She's one of those "can't dazzle you with brilliance so I'll baffle you with bullshit" kinda people.  Notice how she starting claiming to be the uber expert while everyone else is just and ignorant troll AS SOON AS you pushed her to post sources for her asinine claims.
> 
> 
> like i said. it's typical.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, admit it Soggy, you're still trying to figure out how to unlock your phone with your house key...cause only a techie such as the mighty KK knows about locked phones and stuff.
Click to expand...



HA! yea... i'm still waiting for the juice to come out after I squeeze it too.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> IRC chatters are laughing now ... glad I could brighten their day with such a hilarious story.



shit.. you and your bots may chatter amongst yourselves but that sill doesn't make it less of a fact that you totally pussed out like a giant pansy when challenged to provide evidence for your retarded statements.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think we are disagreeing. You are free to do anything you want to your iphone once you purchase it...but that doesn't mean ATT will have to continue to offer you service if you piss them off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> indeed.  notice that modded xbox's are still playable offline.  I've modded my ps2 and it's just one of those risks that are taken by people willing to mod their hardware.   Especially when they do so to play ripped games.
> 
> 
> but, it's fun to watch Koder have a retard meltdown.  I still don't see where she's provided a single iota of evidence that MS sees second hand games as anything close to a piracy equivalent.  I guess that just goes to show how little she really does know as long as her shilltastic fanboy hardon can make shit up out of thin air.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "Meltdown"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... oh you mean the mocking you in the open? Okay.
Click to expand...




If this thread is what you call mocking then you can go ahead and spread on another layer of fail to your tardcake.  

Hey, I posted my evidence... where did yours go?  Oh thats right... you are a psycho dumbass with more schizophrenic hallucinations than tech savvy.  True story.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> indeed.  notice that modded xbox's are still playable offline.  I've modded my ps2 and it's just one of those risks that are taken by people willing to mod their hardware.   Especially when they do so to play ripped games.
> 
> 
> but, it's fun to watch Koder have a retard meltdown.  I still don't see where she's provided a single iota of evidence that MS sees second hand games as anything close to a piracy equivalent.  I guess that just goes to show how little she really does know as long as her shilltastic fanboy hardon can make shit up out of thin air.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Meltdown"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... oh you mean the mocking you in the open? Okay.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this thread is what you call mocking then you can go ahead and spread on another layer of fail to your tardcake.
> 
> Hey, I posted my evidence... where did yours go?  Oh thats right... you are a psycho dumbass with more schizophrenic hallucinations than tech savvy.  True story.
Click to expand...


So ... Shogut ... where's your website (not Front Page built) or video game? Some app? Some animation? Photography perhaps? Something other than an endless stream of foul mouthed rants on a message board? Anything?


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> So ... instead of going to the FBI with proof ... he goes to the people doing it and cries.



OH, I get it now! You didn't even bother to read the articles! You just saw it was Microsoft and attacked the guy! I see how it is. If you read the articles, maybe you'll see what he did you psycho.

Oh, and KK, still waiting for some evidence.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> So ... instead of going to the FBI with proof ... he goes to the people doing it and cries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH, I get it now! You didn't even bother to read the articles! You just saw it was Microsoft and attacked the guy! I see how it is. If you read the articles, maybe you'll see what he did you psycho.
> 
> Oh, and KK, still waiting for some evidence.
Click to expand...


Microsoft 'indoctrinates' Best Buy workers with anti-Linux 'lies' -- DailyFinance
Microsoft&#8217;s lies about Linux revealed. Also, don&#8217;t buy a computer from Best Buy. « Andrew Currie on WordPress
Confirmed: Microsoft Publicly Lies About Market Share of GNU/Linux | Boycott Novell
Dell, Linux, Netbooks, and Microsoft Lies | ITworld
Microsoft&#039;s latest Linux lies - Computerworld Blogs
Microsoftâs Best Buy Lies About Linux Debunked | tuxmachines.org
Lineo attacks Microsoft 'lies' about embedded Linux - ZDNet.co.uk
Microsoft tries to bribe Best Buy employees to learn lies about Linux - TECH.BLORGE.com

Page #1


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Meltdown"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... oh you mean the mocking you in the open? Okay.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If this thread is what you call mocking then you can go ahead and spread on another layer of fail to your tardcake.
> 
> Hey, I posted my evidence... where did yours go?  Oh thats right... you are a psycho dumbass with more schizophrenic hallucinations than tech savvy.  True story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So ... Shogut ... where's your website (not Front Page built) or video game? Some app? Some animation? Photography perhaps? Something other than an endless stream of foul mouthed rants on a message board? Anything?
Click to expand...


uh, did you hit reply without realizing that your own efforts really are shit?  Seriously, your daydream fantasy about being a player in the world of tech dips your laughable retard act in some gooey pathetic fail.  I've seen your game efforts just as i;ve seen your attempt at dicking around with animation apps.  Color me unimpressed.  


Now, why don't you take about five minutes from farting all over the web with your worthless bullshit and cite your sources like you've been challenged already?  WHY?  Oh yea.. because you fucking fail that THAT too.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> So ... instead of going to the FBI with proof ... he goes to the people doing it and cries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH, I get it now! You didn't even bother to read the articles! You just saw it was Microsoft and attacked the guy! I see how it is. If you read the articles, maybe you'll see what he did you psycho.
> 
> Oh, and KK, still waiting for some evidence.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Microsoft 'indoctrinates' Best Buy workers with anti-Linux 'lies' -- DailyFinance
> Microsofts lies about Linux revealed. Also, dont buy a computer from Best Buy. « Andrew Currie on WordPress
> Confirmed: Microsoft Publicly Lies About Market Share of GNU/Linux | Boycott Novell
> Dell, Linux, Netbooks, and Microsoft Lies | ITworld
> Microsoft's latest Linux lies - Computerworld Blogs
> Microsoftâs Best Buy Lies About Linux Debunked | tuxmachines.org
> Lineo attacks Microsoft 'lies' about embedded Linux - ZDNet.co.uk
> Microsoft tries to bribe Best Buy employees to learn lies about Linux - TECH.BLORGE.com
> 
> Page #1
Click to expand...


what the FUCK does any of that have to do with your assumption that MS thinks second hand games are the same as piracy, nutbag?


WOW.


It's getting to "boiling the rabbit" levels of batshit crazy!


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> Microsoft 'indoctrinates' Best Buy workers with anti-Linux 'lies' -- DailyFinance
> Microsofts lies about Linux revealed. Also, dont buy a computer from Best Buy. « Andrew Currie on WordPress
> Confirmed: Microsoft Publicly Lies About Market Share of GNU/Linux | Boycott Novell
> Dell, Linux, Netbooks, and Microsoft Lies | ITworld
> Microsoft's latest Linux lies - Computerworld Blogs
> Microsoftâs Best Buy Lies About Linux Debunked | tuxmachines.org
> Lineo attacks Microsoft 'lies' about embedded Linux - ZDNet.co.uk
> Microsoft tries to bribe Best Buy employees to learn lies about Linux - TECH.BLORGE.com
> 
> Page #1



First link:



> according to Linux experts and at least one Best Buy employee who has seen the alleged Microsoft training slides.



You mean ONE Best Buy Employee and some Linux users?! OH MY! That certainly justifies the death threats and makes your point about them banning people for just buying old games certainly right. I'm not talking about your little dick war with Microsoft and Linux, I'm talking about the points you made.

2nd Link: A blog

And I'm looking at the rest, NONE are any evidence towards MY questions. Are you really that dumb? I'm asking for evidence for the points you made earlier. All you did was post a bunch of Linux users BAWWWWWWing over in their war with Microsoft. Get real, and stay on-topic and answer my damn questions.


----------



## Modbert

Shogun said:


> what the FUCK does any of that have to do with your assumption that MS thinks second hand games are the same as piracy, nutbag?
> 
> 
> WOW.
> 
> 
> It's getting to "boiling the rabbit" levels of batshit crazy!



That's exactly what I just asked her. She is truly fucking insane. She sees this as part of her little war against Microsoft. She thinks these pirates are Linux users fighting the good fight. She is truly in need of some help. She sees this an attack on Linux users by disagreeing with her.


----------



## KittenKoder

Page #2: MS lies

Microsoft's Latest Linux Lies
The Great Canadian Pumpkin: Microsoft&#39;s Best Buy Lies About Linux Debunked
Microsofts Best Buy Lies About Linux Debunked - TechEnclave
Microsoft Lies About Openness, Cross Platform, and Sharing - comp.os.linux.advocacy | Google Groups
Confirmed: Microsoft Publicly Lies About Market Share of GNU/Linux | fsdaily.com - Free Software News
Microsoft 'indoctrinates' Best Buy workers w/anti-Linux lies
Microsoft Lies and Lies&#8230; and Its Press Sources Help It | Boycott Novell
Microsoft attack Linux at the retail level. (Probably not 56k friendly) - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net
Re: [News] Microsoft Lies to the Philippines, Calls Proprietary OOXML a 'Standard' - Unix Linux Forum - Fixunix.com
Lies, Damned Lies and Research Projects: Microsoft &#038; Linux &#171; Practical Technology

Microsucks lies, they can't sell without lying now, Gates never used this shitty tactic but all the new employees since he left have no other way to be successful. Get over defending the liars, so no, I will not believe that there were any actual death threats on a MS employee ... unless there are arrests to prove it. There are none, the guy hyped up his story to make themselves out to be victims, nothing more.


----------



## KittenKoder

Page #2: MS lies

Microsoft's Latest Linux Lies
The Great Canadian Pumpkin: Microsoft&#39;s Best Buy Lies About Linux Debunked
Microsofts Best Buy Lies About Linux Debunked - TechEnclave
Microsoft Lies About Openness, Cross Platform, and Sharing - comp.os.linux.advocacy | Google Groups
Confirmed: Microsoft Publicly Lies About Market Share of GNU/Linux | fsdaily.com - Free Software News
Microsoft 'indoctrinates' Best Buy workers w/anti-Linux lies
Microsoft Lies and Lies&#8230; and Its Press Sources Help It | Boycott Novell
Microsoft attack Linux at the retail level. (Probably not 56k friendly) - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net
Re: [News] Microsoft Lies to the Philippines, Calls Proprietary OOXML a 'Standard' - Unix Linux Forum - Fixunix.com
Lies, Damned Lies and Research Projects: Microsoft &#038; Linux &#171; Practical Technology

Microsucks lies, they can't sell without lying now, Gates never used this shitty tactic but all the new employees since he left have no other way to be successful. Get over defending the liars, so no, I will not believe that there were any actual death threats on a MS employee ... unless there are arrests to prove it. There are none, the guy hyped up his story to make themselves out to be victims, nothing more.


----------



## Shogun

Dogbert said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> what the FUCK does any of that have to do with your assumption that MS thinks second hand games are the same as piracy, nutbag?
> 
> 
> WOW.
> 
> 
> It's getting to "boiling the rabbit" levels of batshit crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I just asked her. She is truly fucking insane. She sees this as part of her little war against Microsoft. She thinks these pirates are Linux users fighting the good fight. She is truly in need of some help. She sees this an attack on Linux users by disagreeing with her.
Click to expand...




dude.. pay her no mind.  This is not the first time she's illustrated how fucking retarded she is when it comes to tech.   Hell, she'd be the first to QQ about last nights death of Malvo if someone told her that he had a little white apple sticker on the barrel of his sniper rifle.


----------



## KittenKoder

Total results for Microsoft lies = more than 1,730,000.


----------



## Shogun

oh look.. The nutty bitch is so worked up that she posted her second round of fail twice.

seriously.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> what the FUCK does any of that have to do with your assumption that MS thinks second hand games are the same as piracy, nutbag?
> 
> 
> WOW.
> 
> 
> It's getting to "boiling the rabbit" levels of batshit crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I just asked her. She is truly fucking insane. She sees this as part of her little war against Microsoft. She thinks these pirates are Linux users fighting the good fight. She is truly in need of some help. She sees this an attack on Linux users by disagreeing with her.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude.. pay her no mind.  This is not the first time she's illustrated how fucking retarded she is when it comes to tech.   Hell, she'd be the first to QQ about last nights death of Malvo if someone told her that he had a little white apple sticker on the barrel of his sniper rifle.
Click to expand...


The simple fact that you are defending a company now run by liars and thieves (yes, they are hypocrites for whining about "pirate" X-Boxes ... but not my point here) shows your true nature, boy.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> oh look.. The nutty bitch is so worked up that she posted her second round of fail twice.
> 
> seriously.



Show proof that MS isn't lying ... even once.


----------



## Modbert

KK still posts more irrelevant shit related to my questions. Again, I don't give a fuck about your little crusade against Microsoft.

Google: Linux Lies by the way.

3,640,000: Conclusion according to KK: they obviously lie.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Total results for Microsoft lies = more than 1,730,000.



Yea dog.. as you can plainly see, accusing MS of lying CLEARLY proves that they make an equivalence between piracy and second hand games from gamestop.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> The simple fact that you are defending a company now run by liars and thieves (yes, they are hypocrites for whining about "pirate" X-Boxes ... but not my point here) shows your true nature, boy.



OH! I get it! Instead of actually answering our questions, you attack the messengers! How cute! You're obviously using fallacies.

It doesn't matter if MS was run by fucking Hitler himself, you have to prove your assertions or shut the fuck up.

It doesn't matter what your point is, we asked you questions, you failed to answer them you batshit insane fool.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KK still posts more irrelevant shit related to my questions. Again, I don't give a fuck about your little crusade against Microsoft.
> 
> Google: Linux Lies by the way.
> 
> 3,640,000: Conclusion according to KK: they obviously lie.



Linux lies pulls up the listings of all the time Microsucks lied about Linux ... a product can't lie, a company can.


----------



## Modbert

Shogun said:


> Yea dog.. as you can plainly see, accusing MS of lying CLEARLY proves that they make an equivalence between piracy and second hand games from gamestop.



Oh wow, I clearly missed that so intelligent conclusion. Since I'm not a techie who spends my entire life in the basement on IRC, I do not have the qualifications to know such things.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's exactly what I just asked her. She is truly fucking insane. She sees this as part of her little war against Microsoft. She thinks these pirates are Linux users fighting the good fight. She is truly in need of some help. She sees this an attack on Linux users by disagreeing with her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude.. pay her no mind.  This is not the first time she's illustrated how fucking retarded she is when it comes to tech.   Hell, she'd be the first to QQ about last nights death of Malvo if someone told her that he had a little white apple sticker on the barrel of his sniper rifle.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The simple fact that you are defending a company now run by liars and thieves (yes, they are hypocrites for whining about "pirate" X-Boxes ... but not my point here) shows your true nature, boy.
Click to expand...


Like i said AND PROVIDED EVIDENCE OF, ****, Apple does the same thing.  Trust me, someone's true nature has been conveyed, nutjob.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> The simple fact that you are defending a company now run by liars and thieves (yes, they are hypocrites for whining about "pirate" X-Boxes ... but not my point here) shows your true nature, boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OH! I get it! Instead of actually answering our questions, you attack the messengers! How cute! You're obviously using fallacies.
> 
> It doesn't matter if MS was run by fucking Hitler himself, you have to prove your assertions or shut the fuck up.
> 
> It doesn't matter what your point is, we asked you questions, you failed to answer them you batshit insane fool.
Click to expand...


There you go, sorry I missed you defined question ... but ... you are asking for the impossible. They attack second hand users through denial of service and lawsuits ... which you can't prove intent on those.  Nice try though.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh look.. The nutty bitch is so worked up that she posted her second round of fail twice.
> 
> seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show proof that MS isn't lying ... even once.
Click to expand...


I think I'll go ahead and wait for you to post YOUR evidence of an equivalence between piracy and buying used games, ****.  You are in no position to demand evidence of anything with all the blatant dancing you keep doing.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> dude.. pay her no mind.  This is not the first time she's illustrated how fucking retarded she is when it comes to tech.   Hell, she'd be the first to QQ about last nights death of Malvo if someone told her that he had a little white apple sticker on the barrel of his sniper rifle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The simple fact that you are defending a company now run by liars and thieves (yes, they are hypocrites for whining about "pirate" X-Boxes ... but not my point here) shows your true nature, boy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Like i said AND PROVIDED EVIDENCE OF, ****, Apple does the same thing.  Trust me, someone's true nature has been conveyed, nutjob.
Click to expand...


 Really? Show me one lie Apple has said about Linux ... or even one MS product will do.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> There you go, sorry I missed you defined question ... but ... you are asking for the impossible. They attack second hand users through denial of service and lawsuits ... which you can't prove intent on those.  Nice try though.



So what you're saying is you have no real proof. You're just talking out of your ass because it's Microsoft. Thanks for answering finally!


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> KK still posts more irrelevant shit related to my questions. Again, I don't give a fuck about your little crusade against Microsoft.
> 
> Google: Linux Lies by the way.
> 
> 3,640,000: Conclusion according to KK: they obviously lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linux lies pulls up the listings of all the time Microsucks lied about Linux ... a product can't lie, a company can.
Click to expand...


yea dog, you see whatever company that is tattooed on Koder's ass can't lie.  They can only tell sugar plumb fibs and really mean well.  Like I said, pay this bitch no mind.  Her tech knowledge is like a hobo giving lawn care advice.


----------



## Ravi

KittenKoder said:


> Total results for Microsoft lies = more than 1,730,000.



Results *1* - *10* of about *11,500,000* for *linux lies



* Results *1* - *10* of about *8,090,000* for *apple lies


*


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go, sorry I missed you defined question ... but ... you are asking for the impossible. They attack second hand users through denial of service and lawsuits ... which you can't prove intent on those.  Nice try though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what you're saying is you have no real proof. You're just talking out of your ass because it's Microsoft. Thanks for answering finally!
Click to expand...


Really? Prove that they are not then.


----------



## KittenKoder

Ravi said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Total results for Microsoft lies = more than 1,730,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Results *1* - *10* of about *11,500,000* for *linux lies
> 
> 
> 
> * Results *1* - *10* of about *8,090,000* for *apple lies
> 
> 
> *
Click to expand...


Post some of the results you came up with ... because .. as I said, a product can't lie, Linux is a product not a company. Try to remove the results from the same websites to.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> KK still posts more irrelevant shit related to my questions. Again, I don't give a fuck about your little crusade against Microsoft.
> 
> Google: Linux Lies by the way.
> 
> 3,640,000: Conclusion according to KK: they obviously lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Linux lies pulls up the listings of all the time Microsucks lied about Linux ... a product can't lie, a company can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yea dog, you see whatever company that is tattooed on Koder's ass can't lie.  They can only tell sugar plumb fibs and really mean well.  Like I said, pay this bitch no mind.  Her tech knowledge is like a hobo giving lawn care advice.
Click to expand...


*yawn* I get paid for offering my "knowledge" about tech, does anyone pay you for yours?


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> Really? Prove that they are not then.



There goes KK, going "full retard" on us. You never go "full retard."

YOU made the assertion, YOU need to back up your claim. It's not my claim to back up you fool.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> *yawn* I get paid for offering my "knowledge" about tech, does anyone pay you for yours?



Whoever does is seriously getting ripped off.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Prove that they are not then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There goes KK, going "full retard" on us. You never go "full retard."
> 
> YOU made the assertion, YOU need to back up your claim. It's not my claim to back up you fool.
Click to expand...


I did ... and I pointed out why there is no "link" to such ... now, prove yours or admit that you have just as much proof as I do.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> The simple fact that you are defending a company now run by liars and thieves (yes, they are hypocrites for whining about "pirate" X-Boxes ... but not my point here) shows your true nature, boy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said AND PROVIDED EVIDENCE OF, ****, Apple does the same thing.  Trust me, someone's true nature has been conveyed, nutjob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Show me one lie Apple has said about Linux ... or even one MS product will do.
Click to expand...


that is a pretty lame ass attempt to strawman up yourself some saved face, koder!  I said Apple does the same thing as MS in regards to TOC agreements for the sake of preserved business models.  Remember, I already posted my evidence of such.. 


meanwhile, you still haven't posted a goddamn thing proving your previous charges about piracy, used games and that EEEEVIIIILLL MS.






CHOOOO CHOOOOOOOOOOO!   Failtrain Kitten Koder boards in 3... 2....


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> *yawn* I get paid for offering my "knowledge" about tech, does anyone pay you for yours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever does is seriously getting ripped off.
Click to expand...


Actually ... no, I've saved them on average 10 grand a year. Hint: When you use open source you save a lot of money.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> I did ... and I pointed out why there is no "link" to such ... now, prove yours or admit that you have just as much proof as I do.



My proof: There is no such proof to say otherwise. I don't need to back up any such assertion because only batshit insane people make it. I have already backed it up by not receiving any evidence to back up your point.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like i said AND PROVIDED EVIDENCE OF, ****, Apple does the same thing.  Trust me, someone's true nature has been conveyed, nutjob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Show me one lie Apple has said about Linux ... or even one MS product will do.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> that is a pretty lame ass attempt to strawman up yourself some saved face, koder!  I said Apple does the same thing as MS in regards to TOC agreements for the sake of preserved business models.  Remember, I already posted my evidence of such..
> 
> 
> meanwhile, you still haven't posted a goddamn thing proving your previous charges about piracy, used games and that EEEEVIIIILLL MS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CHOOOO CHOOOOOOOOOOO!   Failtrain Kitten Koder boards in 3... 2....
Click to expand...


My search only pulled up lies about Apple told by MS recently ... so ... unless you can post ones other than what my search pulls up I am to assume yours came up exactly the same, which explains why you won't post them.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go, sorry I missed you defined question ... but ... you are asking for the impossible. They attack second hand users through denial of service and lawsuits ... which you can't prove intent on those.  Nice try though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So what you're saying is you have no real proof. You're just talking out of your ass because it's Microsoft. Thanks for answering finally!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? Prove that they are not then.
Click to expand...





that you would even make such a stupid fucking statement, again, conveys the value of your tech input in this forum.   Hey, I know, when YOU don't have shit to back up YOUR statements go challenge someone else to leap over YOUR requirements!  GOOD PLAN!


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I did ... and I pointed out why there is no "link" to such ... now, prove yours or admit that you have just as much proof as I do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My proof: There is no such proof to say otherwise. I don't need to back up any such assertion because only batshit insane people make it. I have already backed it up by not receiving any evidence to back up your point.
Click to expand...


As you pointed out, lack of evidence is not evidence. 

So ... either we are on equal ground, or you have proof otherwise.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> As you pointed out, lack of evidence is not evidence.
> 
> So ... either we are on equal ground, or you have proof otherwise.



There is no equal ground you fool. YOU have made the assertion, YOU have to prove it. IF you do not prove it, then it is FALSE. That is the common rules of debating or arguing. NO EVIDENCE in your Assertion does not make it credible.

Now you're just trying to go for a tie since you obviously can't win when confronted finally. So either, PUT UP or SHUT UP.


----------



## Ravi

KittenKoder said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Total results for Microsoft lies = more than 1,730,000.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Results *1* - *10* of about *11,500,000* for *linux lies
> 
> 
> 
> * Results *1* - *10* of about *8,090,000* for *apple lies
> 
> 
> *
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post some of the results you came up with ... because .. as I said, a product can't lie, Linux is a product not a company. Try to remove the results from the same websites to.
Click to expand...

 Seriously, a google result can turn up anything.

When it comes to MS...you are a partisan hack.

Results *1* - *10* of about *3,070* for *steve jobs fucks gerbils*


----------



## Modbert

It's 6:09 PM EST, do you know where KK's evidence is? (Because I don't.)


----------



## KittenKoder

Ravi said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Results *1* - *10* of about *11,500,000* for *linux lies
> 
> 
> 
> * Results *1* - *10* of about *8,090,000* for *apple lies
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Post some of the results you came up with ... because .. as I said, a product can't lie, Linux is a product not a company. Try to remove the results from the same websites to.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seriously, a google result can turn up anything.
> 
> When it comes to MS...you are a partisan hack.
> 
> Results *1* - *10* of about *3,070* for *steve jobs fucks gerbils*
Click to expand...


Google's results hinge on the click throughs, as I said, I click a lot about Linux code and such, so my results lean toward Linux no matter what the subject matter. Yours may be different depending on what you click through, but when I entered your "searches" I came up with a long list of MS lies about said products ... because that's a common click through for me.


----------



## KittenKoder

Oh ... and Steve probably does fuck gerbils.


----------



## Modbert

So...I guess there is no evidence coming.


----------



## KittenKoder

Microsoft lies to XP users?and they start to love Vista - Ars Technica

Damn Windoze users a gullible.


----------



## Jon

For fuck's sake, KK, could you, for once, be rational when it comes to this stuff? Seriously, your elitism and obvious bias is so disgustingly obnoxious, it makes me not want to read this forum at all. This thread was about how Microsoft banned Xbox Live accounts for BREAKING THE RULES. You go off on some tangent and actually defend people who made death threats against someone.

I have to agree with Shogun here. You ARE batshit insane.

And, for the love of God, stop putting the winking smiley in all your posts when you're being obnoxious. It only multiplies the obnoxiousness.


----------



## KittenKoder

So is Wallstreet: Apple Watch - iPhone - Microsoft's Windows Mobile Claims Are Bogus


----------



## KittenKoder

Jon said:


> For fuck's sake, KK, could you, for once, be rational when it comes to this stuff? Seriously, your elitism and obvious bias is so disgustingly obnoxious, it makes me not want to read this forum at all. This thread was about how Microsoft banned Xbox Live accounts for BREAKING THE RULES. You go off on some tangent and actually defend people who made death threats against someone.
> 
> I have to agree with Shogun here. You ARE batshit insane.
> 
> And, for the love of God, stop putting the winking smiley in all your posts when you're being obnoxious. It only multiplies the obnoxiousness.



That's the point I was making ... prove there were death threats made and that they aren't just lying about it.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> Microsoft lies to XP users?and they start to love Vista - Ars Technica
> 
> Damn Windoze users a gullible.



Again, this thread is not about your petty crusade against Windows. You're suppose to be a mod and you don't even know the idea of staying on-topic.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> That's the point I was making ... prove there were death threats made and that they aren't just lying about it.



Are you insane? Did you even bother to read the articles?


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the point I was making ... prove there were death threats made and that they aren't just lying about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you insane? Did you even bother to read the articles?
Click to expand...


He went and whined in an IRC ... were there any arrests? To me it just looks like another grab at attention through lying like they have done often of late.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> He went and whined in an IRC ... were there any arrests? To me it just looks like another grab at attention through lying like they have done often of late.



His information was posted online. He went to the place he believed to be originally posted and pleaded with them to stop. Do you seriously think this is some PR stunt you wingbat?


----------



## Jon

KittenKoder said:


> That's the point I was making ... prove there were death threats made and that they aren't just lying about it.



No, actually, your original point was nothing of the sort. First, you defending violating the TOS rules set forth by Microsoft, and even talked about how you too could violate those rules.

Then you made the absurd claim that using second hand products was the equivalent of pirating, which it is not. You then distracted everyone from your obvious ignorance by going on this tirade about how evil Microsoft is because it is a company that exists to make money.

Take off the fucking blinders. As I've said before, listening to you try to talk rationally about Microsoft is the equivalent to asking Rush's opinion of Obama. Sadly, you're just as bad as Rush. You bring it up when it's not even the topic at hand.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> He went and whined in an IRC ... were there any arrests? To me it just looks like another grab at attention through lying like they have done often of late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His information was posted online. He went to the place he believed to be originally posted and pleaded with them to stop. Do you seriously think this is some PR stunt you wingbat?
Click to expand...


Um ... PR stunts like that have been done, so why couldn't it be? It's got the fanbois (most don't even know how to get onto IRC) all boohooing for them.


----------



## Jon

KittenKoder said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> He went and whined in an IRC ... were there any arrests? To me it just looks like another grab at attention through lying like they have done often of late.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His information was posted online. He went to the place he believed to be originally posted and pleaded with them to stop. Do you seriously think this is some PR stunt you wingbat?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Um ... PR stunts like that have been done, so why couldn't it be? It's got the fanbois (most don't even know how to get onto IRC) all boohooing for them.
Click to expand...


I love how all you have is conjecture and the argument of, "It could be." That's real solid evidence.

If you're going to make assertions, have evidence. Otherwise, just shut the fuck up.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> Um ... PR stunts like that have been done, so why couldn't it be? It's got the fanbois (most don't even know how to get onto IRC) all boohooing for them.



Link? I want a link this time too KK.


----------



## KittenKoder

Jon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the point I was making ... prove there were death threats made and that they aren't just lying about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, actually, your original point was nothing of the sort. First, you defending violating the TOS rules set forth by Microsoft, and even talked about how you too could violate those rules.
> 
> Then you made the absurd claim that using second hand products was the equivalent of pirating, which it is not. You then distracted everyone from your obvious ignorance by going on this tirade about how evil Microsoft is because it is a company that exists to make money.
> 
> Take off the fucking blinders. As I've said before, listening to you try to talk rationally about Microsoft is the equivalent to asking Rush's opinion of Obama. Sadly, you're just as bad as Rush. You bring it up when it's not even the topic at hand.
Click to expand...


Now you're going all circular again. I already stated that they go after people who buy second hand ... even Shogut wasn't stupid enough to say otherwise. A real techie is smart enough to never get caught (yes, some of us are mean enough to break the law) ... so ... as logic dictates ... those are not the ones that are being banned.


----------



## Modbert

Jon said:


> No, actually, your original point was nothing of the sort. First, you defending violating the TOS rules set forth by Microsoft, and even talked about how you too could violate those rules.
> 
> Then you made the absurd claim that using second hand products was the equivalent of pirating, which it is not. You then distracted everyone from your obvious ignorance by going on this tirade about how evil Microsoft is because it is a company that exists to make money.
> 
> Take off the fucking blinders. As I've said before, listening to you try to talk rationally about Microsoft is the equivalent to asking Rush's opinion of Obama. Sadly, you're just as bad as Rush. You bring it up when it's not even the topic at hand.



At this point it wouldn't surprise me if she's one of those types who were cheering on the callers.


----------



## Jon

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Um ... PR stunts like that have been done, so why couldn't it be? It's got the fanbois (most don't even know how to get onto IRC) all boohooing for them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link? I want a link this time too KK.
Click to expand...


You won't get it. You'll get 910759175975 irrelevant links from Linux forums where batshit insane people like KK (if not KK herself under a different pseudonym) have blogged about the evils of the Microsoft empire.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> Now you're going all circular again. I already stated that they go after people who buy second hand ... even Shogut wasn't stupid enough to say otherwise. A real techie is smart enough to never get caught (yes, some of us are mean enough to break the law) ... so ... as logic dictates ... those are not the ones that are being banned.



So when you get caught, should we all laugh and call you not a real techie?

And those are the ones being banned. Despite what you may think of your fellow breathen, you're not Einstein as you alone have clearly shown in this thread.


----------



## KittenKoder

Jon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> His information was posted online. He went to the place he believed to be originally posted and pleaded with them to stop. Do you seriously think this is some PR stunt you wingbat?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Um ... PR stunts like that have been done, so why couldn't it be? It's got the fanbois (most don't even know how to get onto IRC) all boohooing for them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love how all you have is conjecture and the argument of, "It could be." That's real solid evidence.
> 
> If you're going to make assertions, have evidence. Otherwise, just shut the fuck up.
Click to expand...


However, when a company makes it a habit of lying to boost sales, it is not a stretch for them to make such a PR move, is it? If someone makes a habit of lying on a regular basis and gets called on those lies but responds with "look, a *new* product" then there is no reason to believe that anything they do is for no other purpose.


----------



## Jon

KittenKoder said:


> Now you're going all circular again. I already stated that they go after people who buy second hand ... even Shogut wasn't stupid enough to say otherwise. A real techie is smart enough to never get caught (yes, some of us are mean enough to break the law) ... so ... as logic dictates ... those are not the ones that are being banned.



And yet that is still not the point at all. The point is people DID get caught breaking the rules and then THREATENED the life of someone over it. And you had the audacity to defend those individuals.


----------



## Modbert

Jon said:


> You won't get it. You'll get 910759175975 irrelevant links from Linux forums where batshit insane people like KK (if not KK herself under a different pseudonym) have blogged about the evils of the *Microsoft empire*.



KK probably thinks Bill Gates is Vader. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-bzWSJG93P8]YouTube - Star Wars- The Imperial March (***** Vader's Theme)[/ame]


----------



## Jon

Meh, I'm done with this topic, and this forum. Until KK can stop being an obnoxious trolling bitch in every topic posted here, I have no reason to read them.


----------



## Modbert

Jon said:


> Meh, I'm done with this topic, and this forum. *Until KK can stop being an obnoxious trolling bitch in every topic posted here, I have no reason to read them.*



This is why we can't have nice things.


----------



## KittenKoder

Jon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now you're going all circular again. I already stated that they go after people who buy second hand ... even Shogut wasn't stupid enough to say otherwise. A real techie is smart enough to never get caught (yes, some of us are mean enough to break the law) ... so ... as logic dictates ... those are not the ones that are being banned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yet that is still not the point at all. The point is people DID get caught breaking the rules and then THREATENED the life of someone over it. And you had the audacity to defend those individuals.
Click to expand...


Really? Show proof that they are 1) the same people and 2) that these death threats exist. Seems to me there would be a mass federal arrest if such a thing happened. I am not defending anyone, I am simply stating, prove this isn't a PR stunt.


----------



## KittenKoder

Jon said:


> Meh, I'm done with this topic, and this forum. Until KK can stop being an obnoxious trolling bitch in every topic posted here, I have no reason to read them.



 You disagree with me, but instead of posting how and why you whine about it? Seriously? That won't win you anything.


----------



## Jon

KittenKoder said:


> Jon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, I'm done with this topic, and this forum. Until KK can stop being an obnoxious trolling bitch in every topic posted here, I have no reason to read them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You disagree with me, but instead of posting how and why you whine about it? Seriously? That won't win you anything.
Click to expand...


No dear. It's not that I disagree with what you are saying. It's that I disagree with your entire style of posting in this forum. EVERY FUCKING TOPIC turns into you bitching about Microsoft and praising Linux. A guy posts a thread asking for help with iTunes, and it turns into a Ubuntu ad. You actually had the nerve to compare asking for help with iTunes on a political message board to asking for help with Linux on a Linux forum. Surely even you can see the ignorance and fallacy in that argument.


----------



## Modbert

It's easy to see why he disagrees with you. You turn the Computers forum into your own little crusade to bitch about Windows in and worship Linux in.


----------



## Jon

Dogbert said:


> It's easy to see why he disagrees with you. You turn the Computers forum into your own little crusade to bitch about Windows in and worship Linux in.



Precisely.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Jon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's the point I was making ... prove there were death threats made and that they aren't just lying about it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, actually, your original point was nothing of the sort. First, you defending violating the TOS rules set forth by Microsoft, and even talked about how you too could violate those rules.
> 
> Then you made the absurd claim that using second hand products was the equivalent of pirating, which it is not. You then distracted everyone from your obvious ignorance by going on this tirade about how evil Microsoft is because it is a company that exists to make money.
> 
> Take off the fucking blinders. As I've said before, listening to you try to talk rationally about Microsoft is the equivalent to asking Rush's opinion of Obama. Sadly, you're just as bad as Rush. You bring it up when it's not even the topic at hand.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now you're going all circular again. I already stated that they go after people who buy second hand ... even Shogut wasn't stupid enough to say otherwise. A real techie is smart enough to never get caught (yes, some of us are mean enough to break the law) ... so ... as logic dictates ... those are not the ones that are being banned.
Click to expand...


uh, what?  When has MS ever "gone after" anyone for buying a fucking used xbox game?

WOW.  

and you presume I don't mention it because YOU think so? 


WOW.

batzhit CARAZEEE!


----------



## Modbert

KK, don't you notice that EVERYONE in this thread has disagreed with you? Do you think that maybe it's because you've got your blinders on and ignoring any sort of logic?

Seriously, I would recommend getting some help.


----------



## KittenKoder

One thing about business that people don't seem to realize, all that information is already accessible. The one point about this story that sends up huge red flags is that they don't say which number the calls were made, nor which email. If it's his personal ones then those who did should have gone to jail for many reasons, none of which was stated and the story just dies. If this was more than a publicity stunt the story would go on, more people would have reported it, and those who made such messages would have been jailed. None of that has happened, most of the IRC chat networks don't even know this happened. IRC is not just an isolated chat program ... it's a network of a lot of chat servers, and you move from one channel to another with the click of a button, many log onto several channels ... rumors spread very quickly, stories like this are wildfire in IRC ... but nothing ... so yeah, this looks more like a lie the more I take this story apart, it's a PR stunt, nothing more, to get fanbois like Shogut's attention and scare them a bit. The reality is that most of such mods to the X-Box are undetectable to the server, so even if they tried they would have only gotten a few of them, and as I said, not the ones who made the mods but some poor sap who bought a used system to save a few bucks in these times of economic turmoil.

No, this is not a story based completely on fact, and MS is famous in the computer world for stunts like this, it's not unheard of. Here's a clue: Doubt everything you read, unless you are in the fire you don't know what's burning.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Jon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Meh, I'm done with this topic, and this forum. Until KK can stop being an obnoxious trolling bitch in every topic posted here, I have no reason to read them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You disagree with me, but instead of posting how and why you whine about it? Seriously? That won't win you anything.
Click to expand...


that is pretty ironic given how you've YET to post a single fucking iota of evidence having to do with MS treating second hand games like PIRATES.

Yo HO HO and a bottle of FAIL!  ARRRRRGH!


----------



## KittenKoder

Hell ... you can even still email Bill Gates through the MS website ... but he doesn't have anything with the company for the last decade, other than still collecting a paycheck.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> One thing about business that people don't seem to realize, all that information is already accessible. The one point about this story that sends up huge red flags is that they don't say which number the calls were made, nor which email. If it's his personal ones then those who did should have gone to jail for many reasons, none of which was stated and the story just dies. If this was more than a publicity stunt the story would go on, more people would have reported it, and those who made such messages would have been jailed. None of that has happened, most of the IRC chat networks don't even know this happened. IRC is not just an isolated chat program ... it's a network of a lot of chat servers, and you move from one channel to another with the click of a button, many log onto several channels ... rumors spread very quickly, stories like this are wildfire in IRC ... but nothing ... so yeah, this looks more like a lie the more I take this story apart, it's a PR stunt, nothing more, to get fanbois like Shogut's attention and scare them a bit. The reality is that most of such mods to the X-Box are undetectable to the server, so even if they tried they would have only gotten a few of them, and as I said, not the ones who made the mods but some poor sap who bought a used system to save a few bucks in these times of economic turmoil.
> 
> No, this is not a story based completely on fact, and MS is famous in the computer world for stunts like this, it's not unheard of. Here's a clue: Doubt everything you read, unless you are in the fire you don't know what's burning.



Again, your little crusade has NOTHING to do with this thread. I could care less what you and your little IRC buddies think. Look at the guy's twitter page, he proved it was him. If this was a Linux user who had death threats, you'd be waddling to his defense. You're a sick excuse for a human being for trying to defend some of these psychos. How would you feel if someone threatened you? Would you call it whining you sick, sick person?


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Hell ... you can even still email Bill Gates through the MS website ... but he doesn't have anything with the company for the last decade, other than still collecting a paycheck.



hey, EXCELLENT PROOF THAT MS HUNTS DOWN PIRATES AND SECOND HAND GAME BUYERS!





Like i've stated before:  You, Koder, convey just how little you know about tech every time you post.  Please, continue.  It's Failer time!  Drink up, bitch!


----------



## Shogun

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing about business that people don't seem to realize, all that information is already accessible. The one point about this story that sends up huge red flags is that they don't say which number the calls were made, nor which email. If it's his personal ones then those who did should have gone to jail for many reasons, none of which was stated and the story just dies. If this was more than a publicity stunt the story would go on, more people would have reported it, and those who made such messages would have been jailed. None of that has happened, most of the IRC chat networks don't even know this happened. IRC is not just an isolated chat program ... it's a network of a lot of chat servers, and you move from one channel to another with the click of a button, many log onto several channels ... rumors spread very quickly, stories like this are wildfire in IRC ... but nothing ... so yeah, this looks more like a lie the more I take this story apart, it's a PR stunt, nothing more, to get fanbois like Shogut's attention and scare them a bit. The reality is that most of such mods to the X-Box are undetectable to the server, so even if they tried they would have only gotten a few of them, and as I said, not the ones who made the mods but some poor sap who bought a used system to save a few bucks in these times of economic turmoil.
> 
> No, this is not a story based completely on fact, and MS is famous in the computer world for stunts like this, it's not unheard of. Here's a clue: Doubt everything you read, unless you are in the fire you don't know what's burning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, your little crusade has NOTHING to do with this thread. I could care less what you and your little IRC buddies think. Look at the guy's twitter page, he proved it was him. If this was a Linux user who had death threats, you'd be waddling to his defense. You're a sick excuse for a human being for trying to defend some of these psychos. How would you feel if someone threatened you or your family? Would you call it whining you sick, sick person?
Click to expand...


careful.. she's been proven to be a giant fail and using the term family will give her the option to "win" this by banning your ass.


----------



## Modbert

Shogun said:


> hey, EXCELLENT PROOF THAT MS HUNTS DOWN PIRATES AND SECOND HAND GAME BUYERS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like i've stated before:  You, Koder, convey just how little you know about tech every time you post.  Please, continue.  It's Failer time!  Drink up, bitch!



Bill Gates hunts Pirates, more at 11.


----------



## Shogun

Dogbert said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> hey, EXCELLENT PROOF THAT MS HUNTS DOWN PIRATES AND SECOND HAND GAME BUYERS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like i've stated before:  You, Koder, convey just how little you know about tech every time you post.  Please, continue.  It's Failer time!  Drink up, bitch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bill Gates hunts Pirates, more at 11.
Click to expand...


AND costumers of GAMESPOT!  the BASTARDS!


----------



## Modbert

Shogun said:


> careful.. she's been proven to be a giant fail and using the term family will give her the option to "win" this by banning your ass.



Oh, I know, I am being quite cautious. Don't need to give her a excuse to wield that banstick. I've seen her threaten to do so against you in the past.


----------



## Jon

KittenKoder said:


> Hell ... you can even still email Bill Gates through the MS website ... but he doesn't have anything with the company for the last decade, other than still collecting a paycheck.



1. Bullshit. He was the CEO until 2006. He did a lot more than collect a paycheck.

2. What does this have to do with ANYTHING?


----------



## Modbert

Jon said:


> 1. Bullshit. He was the CEO until 2006. He did a lot more than collect a paycheck.
> 
> 2. What does this have to do with ANYTHING?



Nothing, she's just jealous of Bill Gates.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing about business that people don't seem to realize, all that information is already accessible. The one point about this story that sends up huge red flags is that they don't say which number the calls were made, nor which email. If it's his personal ones then those who did should have gone to jail for many reasons, none of which was stated and the story just dies. If this was more than a publicity stunt the story would go on, more people would have reported it, and those who made such messages would have been jailed. None of that has happened, most of the IRC chat networks don't even know this happened. IRC is not just an isolated chat program ... it's a network of a lot of chat servers, and you move from one channel to another with the click of a button, many log onto several channels ... rumors spread very quickly, stories like this are wildfire in IRC ... but nothing ... so yeah, this looks more like a lie the more I take this story apart, it's a PR stunt, nothing more, to get fanbois like Shogut's attention and scare them a bit. The reality is that most of such mods to the X-Box are undetectable to the server, so even if they tried they would have only gotten a few of them, and as I said, not the ones who made the mods but some poor sap who bought a used system to save a few bucks in these times of economic turmoil.
> 
> No, this is not a story based completely on fact, and MS is famous in the computer world for stunts like this, it's not unheard of. Here's a clue: Doubt everything you read, unless you are in the fire you don't know what's burning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, your little crusade has NOTHING to do with this thread. I could care less what you and your little IRC buddies think. Look at the guy's twitter page, he proved it was him. If this was a Linux user who had death threats, you'd be waddling to his defense. You're a sick excuse for a human being for trying to defend some of these psychos. How would you feel if someone threatened you or your family? Would you call it whining you sick, sick person?
Click to expand...


That wasn't a "crusade" that was the culmination of my points into one completed thought. It's my fucking debating style, many like it because it makes you think about things from different angles before I post my actual position on it, and it's completely focused on the story you posted, which is, a PR stunt and nothing more, period.


----------



## Shogun

Dogbert said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> careful.. she's been proven to be a giant fail and using the term family will give her the option to "win" this by banning your ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I know, I am being quite cautious. Don't need to give her a excuse to wield that banstick. I've seen her threaten to do so against you in the past.
Click to expand...


indeed.  which is why I offered the warning.  Clearly, when shills can't back up their statements there is more than one way mold the thread.



OH SHIT!  I bought a used copy of tiger 07 and now the MS-Police are kicking down my DOOR!


----------



## Modbert

Shogun said:


> AND costumers of GAMESPOT!  the BASTARDS!



I heard he puts a 360 on a fishing line and catches little children with it.


----------



## KittenKoder

Jon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell ... you can even still email Bill Gates through the MS website ... but he doesn't have anything with the company for the last decade, other than still collecting a paycheck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Bullshit. He was the CEO until 2006. He did a lot more than collect a paycheck.
> 
> 2. What does this have to do with ANYTHING?
Click to expand...


Nitpicky, I said "decade" as a round number this time, because I lapsed in the exact year he had left. Also yes it does, because your brain is unable to see the connection doesn't mean there is none, it just means you suck at seeing other view points.


----------



## Jon

KittenKoder said:


> which is, a PR stunt and nothing more, period.



Slander is illegal. Do you have evidence this is only a PR stunt?

No? Then shut the fuck up and stop looking like an idiot.


----------



## Jon

KittenKoder said:


> Jon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hell ... you can even still email Bill Gates through the MS website ... but he doesn't have anything with the company for the last decade, other than still collecting a paycheck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. Bullshit. He was the CEO until 2006. He did a lot more than collect a paycheck.
> 
> 2. What does this have to do with ANYTHING?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nitpicky, I said "decade" as a round number this time, because I lapsed in the exact year he had left. Also yes it does, because your brain is unable to see the connection doesn't mean there is none, it just means you suck at seeing other view points.
Click to expand...


No, it means I suck at finding logic in a series of psycho babble bullshit from someone who is batshit crazy.


----------



## Ravi

Dogbert said:


> It's 6:09 PM EST, do you know where KK's evidence is? (Because I don't.)


 It's all in her head.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> One thing about business that people don't seem to realize, all that information is already accessible. The one point about this story that sends up huge red flags is that they don't say which number the calls were made, nor which email. If it's his personal ones then those who did should have gone to jail for many reasons, none of which was stated and the story just dies. If this was more than a publicity stunt the story would go on, more people would have reported it, and those who made such messages would have been jailed. None of that has happened, most of the IRC chat networks don't even know this happened. IRC is not just an isolated chat program ... it's a network of a lot of chat servers, and you move from one channel to another with the click of a button, many log onto several channels ... rumors spread very quickly, stories like this are wildfire in IRC ... but nothing ... so yeah, this looks more like a lie the more I take this story apart, it's a PR stunt, nothing more, to get fanbois like Shogut's attention and scare them a bit. The reality is that most of such mods to the X-Box are undetectable to the server, so even if they tried they would have only gotten a few of them, and as I said, not the ones who made the mods but some poor sap who bought a used system to save a few bucks in these times of economic turmoil.
> 
> No, this is not a story based completely on fact, and MS is famous in the computer world for stunts like this, it's not unheard of. Here's a clue: Doubt everything you read, unless you are in the fire you don't know what's burning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, your little crusade has NOTHING to do with this thread. I could care less what you and your little IRC buddies think. Look at the guy's twitter page, he proved it was him. If this was a Linux user who had death threats, you'd be waddling to his defense. You're a sick excuse for a human being for trying to defend some of these psychos. How would you feel if someone threatened you or your family? Would you call it whining you sick, sick person?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That wasn't a "crusade" that was the culmination of my points into one completed thought. It's my fucking debating style, many like it because it makes you think about things from different angles before I post my actual position on it, and it's completely focused on the story you posted, which is, a PR stunt and nothing more, period.
Click to expand...


Koder, no one gives a shit about your excuses for failing to back up your asinine statements.  Seriously.  YOU don't "get people to think" about a goddamn thing outside of lining up like a fucking zombie at a mac store.  You have yet to post anything from ANY other angle than crotch level to Steve Job's trousers.  true story.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> That wasn't a "crusade" that was the culmination of my points into one completed thought. It's my fucking debating style, many like it because it makes you think about things from different angles before I post my actual position on it, and it's completely focused on the story you posted, which is, a PR stunt and nothing more, period.



It is a crusade, one that you try to be at the helm of. If that's your debating style, I suggest you learn how to debate. This coming from a person who has been debating for four years. If this were an actual debate, you would of been laughed out of the room by the judge a long time ago.


----------



## KittenKoder

Jon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is, a PR stunt and nothing more, period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slander is illegal. Do you have evidence this is only a PR stunt?
> 
> No? Then shut the fuck up and stop looking like an idiot.
Click to expand...


I thought "lack of evidence" was evidence? However, you are talking about a company that has lied many, many times since Gates stopped caring about it, so my proof is their history, which demonstrates that they are not above such tactics. They won't even release the real numbers on this ... probably because people found the real numbers on their "market share" were not those which MS released ... they got in trouble for that one. So their new tactic, don't release any numbers, just estimations.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> I thought "lack of evidence" was evidence? *However, you are talking about a company that has lied many, many times since Gates stopped caring about it, so my proof is their history, which demonstrates that they are not above such tactics.* They won't even release the real numbers on this ... probably because people found the real numbers on their "market share" were not those which MS released ... they got in trouble for that one. So their new tactic, don't release any numbers, just estimations.



In debate, we call this attacking the messenger instead of the message. It means you fail.


----------



## Jon

KittenKoder said:


> Jon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> which is, a PR stunt and nothing more, period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slander is illegal. Do you have evidence this is only a PR stunt?
> 
> No? Then shut the fuck up and stop looking like an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought "lack of evidence" was evidence? However, you are talking about a company that has lied many, many times since Gates stopped caring about it, so my proof is their history, which demonstrates that they are not above such tactics. They won't even release the real numbers on this ... probably because people found the real numbers on their "market share" were not those which MS released ... they got in trouble for that one. So their new tactic, don't release any numbers, just estimations.
Click to expand...


Obama has lied many times in the past. Thus, I have just proven he lied about where he was born.

The United States has lied many times in the past. Thus, I have just proven they lied about being responsible for 9/11.

Clearly you see how fucking stupid you sound, right?


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't a "crusade" that was the culmination of my points into one completed thought. It's my fucking debating style, many like it because it makes you think about things from different angles before I post my actual position on it, and it's completely focused on the story you posted, which is, a PR stunt and nothing more, period.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is a crusade, one that you try to be at the helm of. If that's your debating style, I suggest you learn how to debate. This coming from a person who has been debating for four years. If this were an actual debate, you would of been laughed out of the room by the judge a long time ago.
Click to expand...


*rae* You debate? Could have fooled me. 

If you want a real debate, post a real story on something, then we'll debate. Hint: When I am debating I take the "unpopular" side ... always.


----------



## KittenKoder

Jon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Slander is illegal. Do you have evidence this is only a PR stunt?
> 
> No? Then shut the fuck up and stop looking like an idiot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought "lack of evidence" was evidence? However, you are talking about a company that has lied many, many times since Gates stopped caring about it, so my proof is their history, which demonstrates that they are not above such tactics. They won't even release the real numbers on this ... probably because people found the real numbers on their "market share" were not those which MS released ... they got in trouble for that one. So their new tactic, don't release any numbers, just estimations.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Obama has lied many times in the past. Thus, I have just proven he lied about where he was born.
> 
> The United States has lied many times in the past. Thus, I have just proven they lied about being responsible for 9/11.
> 
> Clearly you see how fucking stupid you sound, right?
Click to expand...


 I never disagreed with you on those ... did I.


----------



## Jon

KittenKoder said:


> If you want a real debate, post a real story on something, then we'll debate. Hint: When I am debating I take the "unpopular" side ... always.



By unpopular side you mean the side of the criminally insane?


----------



## Jon

KittenKoder said:


> I never disagreed with you on those ... did I.



Well, since I never argued either of those points, I can't say one way or another. But if you fail to see the fallacy in your logic, then I fail to see a reason to continue this conversation. You're insane. And I have plenty of evidence to back it up.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> *rae* You debate? Could have fooled me.
> 
> If you want a real debate, post a real story on something, then we'll debate. Hint: W*hen I am debating I take the "unpopular" side ... always*.



You and Charlie Bass have something in common then. You can be batshit insane together. Though by "unpopular" I am sure you actually mean: Batshit insane side.


----------



## KittenKoder

Jon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a real debate, post a real story on something, then we'll debate. Hint: When I am debating I take the "unpopular" side ... always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By unpopular side you mean the side of the criminally insane?
Click to expand...


 You really don't care to know about anything that you don't agree with, so stop trying. You will either resort to posting inane rants like Shogut, or someday open your eyes to alternative angles of seeing things. There are always at least two sides to every story, most stories have many more. 

As for your "insanity" accusation, I never do the same thing twice ... unless there is some good humor to be had at someone elses expense.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> *rae* You debate? Could have fooled me.
> 
> If you want a real debate, post a real story on something, then we'll debate. Hint: W*hen I am debating I take the "unpopular" side ... always*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and Charlie Bass have something in common then. You can be batshit insane together. Though by "unpopular" I am sure you actually mean: Batshit insane side.
Click to expand...


Wow ... so you are one of those people who think that if something is unpopular it's automatically bad ... good to know you don't think for yourself. Do you talk with a lisp to?


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> You really don't care to know about anything that you don't agree with, so stop trying. You will either resort to posting inane rants like Shogut, or someday open your eyes to alternative angles of seeing things. There are always at least two sides to every story, most stories have many more.
> 
> As for your "insanity" accusation, I never do the same thing twice ... unless there is some good humor to be had at someone elses expense.



More personal attacks instead of actually addressing the questions! Duck, dodge, and weave. KK, you sure you aren't a boxer?


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Jon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you want a real debate, post a real story on something, then we'll debate. Hint: When I am debating I take the "unpopular" side ... always.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By unpopular side you mean the side of the criminally insane?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You really don't care to know about anything that you don't agree with, so stop trying. You will either resort to posting inane rants like Shogut, or someday open your eyes to alternative angles of seeing things. There are always at least two sides to every story, most stories have many more.
> 
> As for your "insanity" accusation, I never do the same thing twice ... unless there is some good humor to be had at someone elses expense.
Click to expand...





IRONIC!


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> *Wow ... so you are one of those people who think that if something is unpopular it's automa*tically bad ... good to know you don't think for yourself. Do you talk with a lisp to?



Not at all, but I know that batshit insane views are bad. Which you are taking in this thread. I think for myself all the time. Question is, can you think for yourself without believing in the hype that Big Bad Microsoft is just out to eat children and use their bones to make computers?


----------



## Shogun

Criminally fucking retarded is more like it.


notice how she keeps trying to move away from her pirates and used game statement in some "unpopular is the BEST" bullshit.


----------



## Modbert

shogun said:


> Ironic!


----------



## Ravi

Shogun said:


> Criminally fucking retarded is more like it.
> 
> 
> notice how she keeps trying to move away from her pirates and used game statement in some "unpopular is the BEST" bullshit.


Good point.

KK...please provide evidence that MS considers resold games pirated.

If you can, I'll pos rep you.

If you can't, I'll continue to believe, as I've always thought...that you are an idiot.


----------



## Modbert

Shogun said:


> Criminally fucking retarded is more like it.
> 
> 
> notice how she keeps trying to move away from her pirates and used game statement in some "unpopular is the BEST" bullshit.



You mean she might actually have to answer for her bullshit? NEVER!


----------



## Modbert

Ravi said:


> Good point.
> 
> KK...please provide evidence that MS considers resold games pirated.
> 
> If you can, I'll pos rep you.
> 
> If you can't, I'll continue to believe, as I've always thought...that you are an idiot.



She already said there is no way to "link" it. She then proceeded to ask me for evidence to prove she is wrong.


----------



## Modbert

Maybe some thinking music will help KK come up with some legitimate answers:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4003xkcTJmI&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jon said:
> 
> 
> 
> By unpopular side you mean the side of the criminally insane?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't care to know about anything that you don't agree with, so stop trying. You will either resort to posting inane rants like Shogut, or someday open your eyes to alternative angles of seeing things. There are always at least two sides to every story, most stories have many more.
> 
> As for your "insanity" accusation, I never do the same thing twice ... unless there is some good humor to be had at someone elses expense.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IRONIC!
Click to expand...


How so? I know quite a bit about Windoze ... and I don't agree with it now, did once a long time ago, just not now. I don't agree with Bush ... but meh, like him better than Obama. I really don't like Obama ... but don't whine when he gets "fancy mustard". I don't like people who are anti-gay (mostly because they keep calling me a lesbo just because I won't fuck em) ... but many of my friends are anti-gay on here. 

So tell me ... how is that ironic?


----------



## KittenKoder

Since it's clear no one actually read it, considering not one counter point was posted:


> View Post
> One thing about business that people don't seem to realize, all that information is already accessible. The one point about this story that sends up huge red flags is that they don't say which number the calls were made, nor which email. If it's his personal ones then those who did should have gone to jail for many reasons, none of which was stated and the story just dies. If this was more than a publicity stunt the story would go on, more people would have reported it, and those who made such messages would have been jailed. None of that has happened, most of the IRC chat networks don't even know this happened. IRC is not just an isolated chat program ... it's a network of a lot of chat servers, and you move from one channel to another with the click of a button, many log onto several channels ... rumors spread very quickly, stories like this are wildfire in IRC ... but nothing ... so yeah, this looks more like a lie the more I take this story apart, it's a PR stunt, nothing more, to get fanbois like Shogut's attention and scare them a bit. The reality is that most of such mods to the X-Box are undetectable to the server, so even if they tried they would have only gotten a few of them, and as I said, not the ones who made the mods but some poor sap who bought a used system to save a few bucks in these times of economic turmoil.
> 
> No, this is not a story based completely on fact, and MS is famous in the computer world for stunts like this, it's not unheard of. Here's a clue: Doubt everything you read, unless you are in the fire you don't know what's burning.


----------



## Modbert

KK, I actually read your batshit insane posts. However, you clearly did not read the articles. Especially when you said several times, "why did he not go to the FBI."


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KK, I actually read your batshit insane posts. However, you clearly did not read the articles. Especially when you said several times, "why did he not go to the FBI."



Really? Where? All the link you provided has is a bunch of round numbers and a lot of innuendo. Please show me where it says all that?


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't care to know about anything that you don't agree with, so stop trying. You will either resort to posting inane rants like Shogut, or someday open your eyes to alternative angles of seeing things. There are always at least two sides to every story, most stories have many more.
> 
> As for your "insanity" accusation, I never do the same thing twice ... unless there is some good humor to be had at someone elses expense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IRONIC!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so? I know quite a bit about Windoze ... and I don't agree with it now, did once a long time ago, just not now. I don't agree with Bush ... but meh, like him better than Obama. I really don't like Obama ... but don't whine when he gets "fancy mustard". I don't like people who are anti-gay (mostly because they keep calling me a lesbo just because I won't fuck em) ... but many of my friends are anti-gay on here.
> 
> So tell me ... how is that ironic?
Click to expand...


yea, koder.. You've been proving how much you "know" for like 12 pages.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> Really? Where? All the link you provided has is a bunch of round numbers and a lot of innuendo. Please show me where it says all that?



 Go back and read the second article in the OP. Then come back and apologize for being so stupid.


----------



## Jon

KittenKoder said:


> As for your "insanity" accusation, I never do the same thing twice ... unless there is some good humor to be had at someone elses expense.



On numerous occasions you have ranted incessantly about Windows, expecting someone to care. Yet, still no one does.



KittenKoder said:


> Since it's clear no one actually read it, considering not one counter point was posted



How are we supposed to counter a diatribe of your bullshit insanity?

Also, KK, I want to point out that your obnoxious fangirlism single-handedly prevented me from switching to Ubuntu. When I posted a thread asking if I could still run Office on Ubuntu, instead of simply saying, "Yes, here's how" (which was the answer), you tried to force feed me Open Office. I had already stated I had tried and did not like Open Office, to which you insulted my intelligence and said that I just didn't know how to use it. The simple truth was Open Office could not run the add-ins I needed for work. Said add-ins, created by the programmers at my company specifically to run on Office, are a requirement for me to do my job. Your response? I can give you some add-ins that will do most of what the ones you use do. Great, I can then do most of my job on Open Office and then still switch to Office to finish it. Why would I ever fucking do that?

The point is: your obnoxious fangirlism needs to stop. It's really grating on people's nerves. It's literally the equivalent of opening every political thread to find sealybobo's links to Thom Hartmann's latest bullshit.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Where? All the link you provided has is a bunch of round numbers and a lot of innuendo. Please show me where it says all that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and read the second article in the OP. Then come back and apologize for being so stupid.
Click to expand...


I did read it, the whole 3 paragraphs they had.


----------



## Jon

KittenKoder said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Where? All the link you provided has is a bunch of round numbers and a lot of innuendo. Please show me where it says all that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go back and read the second article in the OP. Then come back and apologize for being so stupid.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I did read it, the whole 3 paragraphs they had.
Click to expand...


Is there some sort of minimum requirement to be considered worthy evidence? Your bullshit rant was only a paragraph, and you expect all of us to take it as the mother fucking gospel.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> I did read it, the whole 3 paragraphs they had.



It's official, you are fucking stupid. Did you not see this link in the opening post or were you too blind with MS hate?

Banned 360 users call and threaten to kill Xbox Live policy director - ConsoleTECH Forum


----------



## Shogun

Jon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for your "insanity" accusation, I never do the same thing twice ... unless there is some good humor to be had at someone elses expense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On numerous occasions you have ranted incessantly about Windows, expecting someone to care. Yet, still no one does.
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since it's clear no one actually read it, considering not one counter point was posted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are we supposed to counter a diatribe of your bullshit insanity?
> 
> Also, KK, I want to point out that your obnoxious fangirlism single-handedly prevented me from switching to Ubuntu. When I posted a thread asking if I could still run Office on Ubuntu, instead of simply saying, "Yes, here's how" (which was the answer), you tried to force feed me Open Office. I had already stated I had tried and did not like Open Office, to which you insulted my intelligence and said that I just didn't know how to use it. The simple truth was Open Office could not run the add-ins I needed for work. Said add-ins, created by the programmers at my company specifically to run on Office, are a requirement for me to do my job. Your response? I can give you some add-ins that will do most of what the ones you use do. Great, I can then do most of my job on Open Office and then still switch to Office to finish it. Why would I ever fucking do that?
> 
> The point is: your obnoxious fangirlism needs to stop. It's really grating on people's nerves. It's literally the equivalent of opening every political thread to find sealybobo's links to Thom Hartmann's latest bullshit.
Click to expand...



This PWN moment brought to you by Microsoft Windows 7 who reminds you to capture software Pirates and Gamestop customers so they don't have to!


----------



## KittenKoder

Jon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for your "insanity" accusation, I never do the same thing twice ... unless there is some good humor to be had at someone elses expense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On numerous occasions you have ranted incessantly about Windows, expecting someone to care. Yet, still no one does.
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since it's clear no one actually read it, considering not one counter point was posted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are we supposed to counter a diatribe of your bullshit insanity?
> 
> Also, KK, I want to point out that your obnoxious fangirlism single-handedly prevented me from switching to Ubuntu. When I posted a thread asking if I could still run Office on Ubuntu, instead of simply saying, "Yes, here's how" (which was the answer), you tried to force feed me Open Office. I had already stated I had tried and did not like Open Office, to which you insulted my intelligence and said that I just didn't know how to use it. The simple truth was Open Office could not run the add-ins I needed for work. Said add-ins, created by the programmers at my company specifically to run on Office, are a requirement for me to do my job. Your response? I can give you some add-ins that will do most of what the ones you use do. Great, I can then do most of my job on Open Office and then still switch to Office to finish it. Why would I ever fucking do that?
> 
> The point is: your obnoxious fangirlism needs to stop. It's really grating on people's nerves. It's literally the equivalent of opening every political thread to find sealybobo's links to Thom Hartmann's latest bullshit.
Click to expand...


No, I trick moron fanbois into being asses ... which is fun when you're a geek like me and bored out of your skull or taking a break from writing ... well I program database interfaces and web access code. You are proving to be a fanboi the more you go after OOo just because it doesn't act the way you are use to.  Seriously, anything you can find in your precious MS-Office ... OOo can do, as can a million other office packages, OOo is just my personal favorite. But don't take my word for it ... look on programmer sites all over the net, even ZDNet has written good revues ... but meh ... 

If you don't want to hear bad things about your god, then don't say bad things about my personal favorite OS, it's simple.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> Jon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for your "insanity" accusation, I never do the same thing twice ... unless there is some good humor to be had at someone elses expense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On numerous occasions you have ranted incessantly about Windows, expecting someone to care. Yet, still no one does.
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since it's clear no one actually read it, considering not one counter point was posted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How are we supposed to counter a diatribe of your bullshit insanity?
> 
> Also, KK, I want to point out that your obnoxious fangirlism single-handedly prevented me from switching to Ubuntu. When I posted a thread asking if I could still run Office on Ubuntu, instead of simply saying, "Yes, here's how" (which was the answer), you tried to force feed me Open Office. I had already stated I had tried and did not like Open Office, to which you insulted my intelligence and said that I just didn't know how to use it. The simple truth was Open Office could not run the add-ins I needed for work. Said add-ins, created by the programmers at my company specifically to run on Office, are a requirement for me to do my job. Your response? I can give you some add-ins that will do most of what the ones you use do. Great, I can then do most of my job on Open Office and then still switch to Office to finish it. Why would I ever fucking do that?
> 
> The point is: your obnoxious fangirlism needs to stop. It's really grating on people's nerves. It's literally the equivalent of opening every political thread to find sealybobo's links to Thom Hartmann's latest bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> This PWN moment brought to you by Microsoft Windows 7 who reminds you to capture software Pirates and Gamestop customers so they don't have to!
Click to expand...


... and Windoze 7 is proving to be a huge disappointment to it's fans. 

Oh wait, you only read MS-Approved crap, forgot about that.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> No, I trick moron fanbois into being asses ... which is fun when you're a geek like me and bored out of your skull or taking a break from writing ... well I program database interfaces and web access code. You are proving to be a fanboi the more you go after OOo just because it doesn't act the way you are use to.  Seriously, anything you can find in your precious MS-Office ... OOo can do, as can a million other office packages, OOo is just my personal favorite. But don't take my word for it ... look on programmer sites all over the net, even ZDNet has written good revues ... but meh ...
> 
> If you don't want to hear bad things about your god, then don't say bad things about my personal favorite OS, it's simple.



Yes, being a "fanboi" is when you're trying to get the easiest and most accessible equipment to do your job. That's definitely being a "fanboi". Dumb bint that you are.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jon said:
> 
> 
> 
> On numerous occasions you have ranted incessantly about Windows, expecting someone to care. Yet, still no one does.
> 
> 
> 
> How are we supposed to counter a diatribe of your bullshit insanity?
> 
> Also, KK, I want to point out that your obnoxious fangirlism single-handedly prevented me from switching to Ubuntu. When I posted a thread asking if I could still run Office on Ubuntu, instead of simply saying, "Yes, here's how" (which was the answer), you tried to force feed me Open Office. I had already stated I had tried and did not like Open Office, to which you insulted my intelligence and said that I just didn't know how to use it. The simple truth was Open Office could not run the add-ins I needed for work. Said add-ins, created by the programmers at my company specifically to run on Office, are a requirement for me to do my job. Your response? I can give you some add-ins that will do most of what the ones you use do. Great, I can then do most of my job on Open Office and then still switch to Office to finish it. Why would I ever fucking do that?
> 
> The point is: your obnoxious fangirlism needs to stop. It's really grating on people's nerves. It's literally the equivalent of opening every political thread to find sealybobo's links to Thom Hartmann's latest bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This PWN moment brought to you by Microsoft Windows 7 who reminds you to capture software Pirates and Gamestop customers so they don't have to!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ... and Windoze 7 is proving to be a huge disappointment to it's fans.
> 
> Oh wait, you only read MS-Approved crap, forgot about that.
Click to expand...


yea.. as if anyone gives a shit about your input now.


----------



## Modbert

Shogun said:


> yea.. as if anyone gives a shit about your input now.



Jon's post made me curious and I went back to look. KK did in fact turn a thread about itunes into a Linux ad. In fact, a lot of the threads in this forum are just her crusade on Windows.

If she were somewhat intelligent, I would of assumed she got fired by Microsoft or something. Probably too much IRC on the job.


----------



## Shogun

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I trick moron fanbois into being asses ... which is fun when you're a geek like me and bored out of your skull or taking a break from writing ... well I program database interfaces and web access code. You are proving to be a fanboi the more you go after OOo just because it doesn't act the way you are use to.  Seriously, anything you can find in your precious MS-Office ... OOo can do, as can a million other office packages, OOo is just my personal favorite. But don't take my word for it ... look on programmer sites all over the net, even ZDNet has written good revues ... but meh ...
> 
> If you don't want to hear bad things about your god, then don't say bad things about my personal favorite OS, it's simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, being a "fanboi" is when you're trying to get the easiest and most accessible equipment to do your job. That's definitely being a "fanboi". Dumb bint that you are.
Click to expand...


seriously, dude.  She has no intention of posting anything even remotely resembling evidence now that she's launched into the trite little martyr crusader act.  


AGAIN, notice that she all but gave up on providing sources for her ludicrous piracy and used games statement.  For real.  If CANCER used ubuntu this bitch would be handing out smokes and radiation to toddlers.


----------



## Jon

KittenKoder said:


> No, I trick moron fanbois into being asses ... which is fun when you're a geek like me and bored out of your skull or taking a break from writing ... well I program database interfaces and web access code. You are proving to be a fanboi the more you go after OOo just because it doesn't act the way you are use to.  Seriously, anything you can find in your precious MS-Office ... OOo can do, as can a million other office packages, OOo is just my personal favorite. But don't take my word for it ... look on programmer sites all over the net, even ZDNet has written good revues ... but meh ...
> 
> If you don't want to hear bad things about your god, then don't say bad things about my personal favorite OS, it's simple.



How the fuck am I a fanboy? I was going to switch to Ubuntu because of the great reviews, and all I wanted was Microsoft Office to still work.

Let me make something perfectly clear to you: MY WORK REQUIRES ME TO USE ADD-INS THAT ARE DESIGNED SPECIFICALLY FOR OUR OFFICE THAT PRINT REPORTS WITH IN THE EXACT FORMAT WE ARE REQUIRED TO PRINT SAID REPORTS IN. Why in the God's fucking name would I waste my time finding add-ins to do that for me when I am provided Microsoft Office AND these add-ins for free? I wouldn't. It makes zero sense.

Furthermore, I tried Open Office. I did not like it. Period. Does that make me less intelligent than you? No. It means I prefer something different. So please refrain from being a colossal bitch and attacking my intelligence because I don't bow before you. It's really fucking lame.

But I digress. How am I a fanboy when I was willing to switch? I haven't even purchased Windows Vista, much less Windows 7. I've been running the Windows 7 Beta for almost a year, and I have no intentions of buying it. My company will provide it for free when I'm ready to install it. I may still switch to Ubuntu, when I have the will to backup my HDD. But guess what, I still won't install Open Office. It's doodoo, in spite of what the reviews say. I'm taking the "unpopular opinion." I'm basing it on the fact that those reviews have lied in the past, so clearly they are lying now. Period. There's no way to refute that, lest you negate your entire bullshit rant in this thread.


----------



## Modbert

Shogun said:


> [
> *seriously, dude.  She has no intention of posting anything even remotely resembling evidence now that she's launched into the trite little martyr crusader act*.
> 
> 
> AGAIN, notice that she all but gave up on providing sources for her ludicrous piracy and used games statement.  For real.  If CANCER used ubuntu this bitch would be handing out smokes and radiation to toddlers.



I've come to realize that and yup. She gave up providing sources for that ridiculous comment and told me to prove she was wrong.


----------



## Modbert

Jon said:


> How the fuck am I a fanboy? I was going to switch to Ubuntu because of the great reviews, and all I wanted was Microsoft Office to still work.
> 
> Let me make something perfectly clear to you: MY WORK REQUIRES ME TO USE ADD-INS THAT ARE DESIGNED SPECIFICALLY FOR OUR OFFICE THAT PRINT REPORTS WITH IN THE EXACT FORMAT WE ARE REQUIRED TO PRINT SAID REPORTS IN. Why in the God's fucking name would I waste my time finding add-ins to do that for me when I am provided Microsoft Office AND these add-ins for free? I wouldn't. It makes zero sense.
> 
> Furthermore, I tried Open Office. I did not like it. Period. Does that make me less intelligent than you? No. It means I prefer something different. So please refrain from being a colossal bitch and attacking my intelligence because I don't bow before you. It's really fucking lame.
> 
> But I digress. How am I a fanboy when I was willing to switch? I haven't even purchased Windows Vista, much less Windows 7. I've been running the Windows 7 Beta for almost a year, and I have no intentions of buying it. My company will provide it for free when I'm ready to install it. I may still switch to Ubuntu, when I have the will to backup my HDD. But guess what, I still won't install Open Office. It's doodoo, in spite of what the reviews say. I'm taking the "unpopular opinion." I'm basing it on the fact that those reviews have lied in the past, so clearly they are lying now. Period. There's no way to refute that, lest you negate your entire bullshit rant in this thread.



Jon, stop being a "fanboi." You obviously just want a piece of Bill Gates and actually work for Microsoft. In fact, I bet you go on his "fishing" trips which as I said earlier, involve 360 or Ipods being cast out on a fishing line to catch small children.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea.. as if anyone gives a shit about your input now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jon's post made me curious and I went back to look. KK did in fact turn a thread about itunes into a Linux ad. In fact, a lot of the threads in this forum are just her crusade on Windows.
> 
> If she were somewhat intelligent, I would of assumed she got fired by Microsoft or something. Probably too much IRC on the job.
Click to expand...


Really? So when the OP of a thread actually asks for more information it's wrong to tell them? Damn ... perhaps that's why you aren't shedding any light on the details of the story that were left out of the ... well story.


----------



## KittenKoder

Jon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, I trick moron fanbois into being asses ... which is fun when you're a geek like me and bored out of your skull or taking a break from writing ... well I program database interfaces and web access code. You are proving to be a fanboi the more you go after OOo just because it doesn't act the way you are use to.  Seriously, anything you can find in your precious MS-Office ... OOo can do, as can a million other office packages, OOo is just my personal favorite. But don't take my word for it ... look on programmer sites all over the net, even ZDNet has written good revues ... but meh ...
> 
> If you don't want to hear bad things about your god, then don't say bad things about my personal favorite OS, it's simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck am I a fanboy? I was going to switch to Ubuntu because of the great reviews, and all I wanted was Microsoft Office to still work.
> 
> Let me make something perfectly clear to you: MY WORK REQUIRES ME TO USE ADD-INS THAT ARE DESIGNED SPECIFICALLY FOR OUR OFFICE THAT PRINT REPORTS WITH IN THE EXACT FORMAT WE ARE REQUIRED TO PRINT SAID REPORTS IN. Why in the God's fucking name would I waste my time finding add-ins to do that for me when I am provided Microsoft Office AND these add-ins for free? I wouldn't. It makes zero sense.
> 
> Furthermore, I tried Open Office. I did not like it. Period. Does that make me less intelligent than you? No. It means I prefer something different. So please refrain from being a colossal bitch and attacking my intelligence because I don't bow before you. It's really fucking lame.
> 
> But I digress. How am I a fanboy when I was willing to switch? I haven't even purchased Windows Vista, much less Windows 7. I've been running the Windows 7 Beta for almost a year, and I have no intentions of buying it. My company will provide it for free when I'm ready to install it. I may still switch to Ubuntu, when I have the will to backup my HDD. But guess what, I still won't install Open Office. It's doodoo, in spite of what the reviews say. I'm taking the "unpopular opinion." I'm basing it on the fact that those reviews have lied in the past, so clearly they are lying now. Period. There's no way to refute that, lest you negate your entire bullshit rant in this thread.
Click to expand...


No, you are making excuses to not try something you are afraid to try. As I pointed out, you can do a dual boot rather easily.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> Really? So when the OP of a thread actually asks for more information it's wrong to tell them? Damn ... perhaps that's why you aren't shedding any light on the details of the story that were left out of the ... well story.



Oh please, stop with your "I'm trying to help" act. You proved that long ago you don't give a fuck when you decided to defend immature psychos.


----------



## Shogun

Sounds like the OP wasn't interested in your ubuntu lecture so much as the answer to a simple question..  

but hey... why take HIS word for it when clearly he is just as bad as a software pirate and a gamestop customer?


----------



## Jon

KittenKoder said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> yea.. as if anyone gives a shit about your input now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jon's post made me curious and I went back to look. KK did in fact turn a thread about itunes into a Linux ad. In fact, a lot of the threads in this forum are just her crusade on Windows.
> 
> If she were somewhat intelligent, I would of assumed she got fired by Microsoft or something. Probably too much IRC on the job.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? So when the OP of a thread actually asks for more information it's wrong to tell them? Damn ... perhaps that's why you aren't shedding any light on the details of the story that were left out of the ... well story.
Click to expand...


Except those pieces weren't left out. You just didn't read it. You still haven't read it, from what I can tell.

As for leaving out pieces of a story, is that easier or harder than making shit up and adding it to the story? I've seen you do both, so I wanted an expert opinion. I'm sure Ubuntu makes a program that does it for you, so what do you recommend for someone who wants to be an obnoxious retard on the Internet?


----------



## Jon

KittenKoder said:


> No, you are making excuses to not try something you are afraid to try.



Get this through you're thick fucking skull, dipshit: *I HAVE ALREADY TRIED IT AND DID NOT LIKE IT!!!!!!*



> As I pointed out, you can do a dual boot rather easily.



No fucking shit? If only I hadn't pointed that out myself in my first fucking post in that thread. Jesus, I'm so glad you're here to repeat pointless bullshit I've already said. Thank you for your input.

Seriously, you are becoming my least favorite poster on these forums in a matter of one thread, and sealybobo is even back.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> Sounds like the OP wasn't interested in your ubuntu lecture so much as the answer to a simple question..
> 
> but hey... why take HIS word for it when clearly he is just as bad as a software pirate and a gamestop customer?



It was a recommendation I made, she asked about it, so I told her.

Jealous much that people aren't asking about Windoze so much when you recommend it?


----------



## KittenKoder

Jon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you are making excuses to not try something you are afraid to try.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get this through you're thick fucking skull, dipshit: *I HAVE ALREADY TRIED IT AND DID NOT LIKE IT!!!!!!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As I pointed out, you can do a dual boot rather easily.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No fucking shit? If only I hadn't pointed that out myself in my first fucking post in that thread. Jesus, I'm so glad you're here to repeat pointless bullshit I've already said. Thank you for your input.
> 
> Seriously, you are becoming my least favorite poster on these forums in a matter of one thread, and sealybobo is even back.
Click to expand...


Really? You already tried it ten years ago and for five minutes? Or this year for several weeks?


----------



## Modbert

Shogun said:


> Sounds like the OP wasn't interested in your ubuntu lecture so much as the answer to a simple question..
> 
> but hey... why take HIS word for it when clearly* he is just as bad as a software pirate* and a gamestop customer?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLsJyfN0ICU]YouTube - You are a pirate[/ame]


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> Really? You already tried it ten years ago and for five minutes? Or this year for several weeks?



He tried it, that is enough. Jon knows what he likes best for Jon, not you.


----------



## KittenKoder

Jon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jon's post made me curious and I went back to look. KK did in fact turn a thread about itunes into a Linux ad. In fact, a lot of the threads in this forum are just her crusade on Windows.
> 
> If she were somewhat intelligent, I would of assumed she got fired by Microsoft or something. Probably too much IRC on the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? So when the OP of a thread actually asks for more information it's wrong to tell them? Damn ... perhaps that's why you aren't shedding any light on the details of the story that were left out of the ... well story.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Except those pieces weren't left out. You just didn't read it. You still haven't read it, from what I can tell.
> 
> As for leaving out pieces of a story, is that easier or harder than making shit up and adding it to the story? I've seen you do both, so I wanted an expert opinion. I'm sure Ubuntu makes a program that does it for you, so what do you recommend for someone who wants to be an obnoxious retard on the Internet?
Click to expand...


 I'm not signing up for some lame "Game" account just to view an article. So ... yes, they left it out. Unless everyone can read it, as I said all it gave me was three paragraphs about some round numbers and innuendo, then it's officially left out. So ... post something from it or that's how it stands, PR stunt, nothing but. With MS history that's not a stretch, it's part of their forte.


----------



## Jon

KittenKoder said:


> Really? You already tried it ten years ago and for five minutes? Or this year for several weeks?



I tried it enough to know I didn't like it, very recently. As in, in the last six months. But that's not the point, what fucking difference does it make? Am I wrong for not liking it? No. Stop being an elitist fucking bitch.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> I'm not signing up for some lame "Game" account just to view an article. So ... yes, they left it out. Unless everyone can read it, as I said all it gave me was three paragraphs about some round numbers and innuendo, then it's officially left out. So ... post something from it or that's how it stands, PR stunt, nothing but. With MS history that's not a stretch, it's part of their forte.



Except you only need an account to read other users comments. Once again, it's obvious you can't read.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? You already tried it ten years ago and for five minutes? Or this year for several weeks?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He tried it, that is enough. Jon knows what he likes best for Jon, not you.
Click to expand...


 No, that's not enough ... as I said, he pissed on a product I like and tried to sound all important by saying "it can't" when I know it can. You three are peas in a pod right now, and thanks for the laughs, but I've got a few other things to tend to.


----------



## Jon

KittenKoder said:


> I'm not signing up for some lame "Game" account just to view an article. So ... yes, they left it out. Unless everyone can read it, as I said all it gave me was three paragraphs about some round numbers and innuendo, then it's officially left out. So ... post something from it or that's how it stands, PR stunt, nothing but. With MS history that's not a stretch, it's part of their forte.





I have no fucking idea what you're talking about. I clicked the link, it's a forum post with the IRC chat. I signed up for nothing. I read the chat log, where the guy stated that he had reported the callers to the police. I don't really have any fucking idea what you are talking about.


----------



## Modbert

Jon said:


> I have no fucking idea what you're talking about. I clicked the link, it's a forum post with the IRC chat. I signed up for nothing. I read the chat log, where the guy stated that he had reported the callers to the police. I don't really have any fucking idea what you are talking about.



She's talking about the first article, but ignoring the second. She's batshit insane I tell ya.


----------



## Jon

KittenKoder said:


> No, that's not enough ... as I said, he pissed on a product I like and tried to sound all important by saying "it can't" when I know it can. You three are peas in a pod right now, and thanks for the laughs, but I've got a few other things to tend to.



I said "It can't" because IT CAN'T. How much clearer can I be? The add-ins are developed in house for my company. They don't work in Open Office. If you can't understand that, I don't know what else to tell you.

How did I piss on your product? I said it doesn't do what I need it to do and I don't like it. You respond by insulting my intelligence. So fuck you.

Anyway, I'm done with this thread. You're a stupid fucking bitch, and your ignorance and annoyance is overwhelming. I can understanding your laughing at this thread. I usually laugh too when I'm in uncomfortable situations where I know I'm wrong but too proud to admit it.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> No, that's not enough ... as I said, he pissed on a product I like and tried to sound all important by saying "it can't" when I know it can. You three are peas in a pod right now, and thanks for the laughs, but I've got a few other things to tend to.



Are you that much of a fucking joke? Are you saying he doesn't know what he likes best for himself?


----------



## Jon

I will concede one point in this thread. I called KK insane, when clearly we are the insane ones. By definition, in fact. We have repeatedly tried talking sense into someone who clearly has no concept of reality or logic and expected to see change, and in spite of all the evidence that she is incapable of seeing logic, we continue to try to reason with her.

So, it's clear we are the insane ones in this thread. She's just the fucking retard.


----------



## KittenKoder

IRC Quote: "Help Microsoft stamp out piracy. Give Linux to a friend today!" - 2008


----------



## Modbert

Jon said:


> I will concede one point in this thread. I called KK insane, when clearly we are the insane ones. By definition, in fact. We have repeatedly tried talking sense into someone who clearly has no concept of reality or logic and expected to see change, and in spite of all the evidence that she is incapable of seeing logic, we continue to try to reason with her.
> 
> So, it's clear we are the insane ones in this thread. She's just the fucking retard.



Hard to disagree with that logic. 

Guess she's just batshit then.


----------



## Jon

KittenKoder said:


> IRC Quote: "Help Microsoft stamp out piracy. Give Linux to a friend today!" - 2008



Jon Quote: "Help USMB stamp out ignorance. Boycott KittenKoder today!" - 2009


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like the OP wasn't interested in your ubuntu lecture so much as the answer to a simple question..
> 
> but hey... why take HIS word for it when clearly he is just as bad as a software pirate and a gamestop customer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a recommendation I made, she asked about it, so I told her.
> 
> Jealous much that people aren't asking about Windoze so much when you recommend it?
Click to expand...


shit, i dont NEED to recommend windows.  You see, this is what happens when MS already dominated the market share.




sWING and a miss!


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> IRC Quote: "Help Microsoft stamp out piracy. Give Linux to a friend today!" - 2008



Again, you show your intelligence. This is not some petty little war crusade against Windows thread. Linux is not involved here.


----------



## Shogun

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not signing up for some lame "Game" account just to view an article. So ... yes, they left it out. Unless everyone can read it, as I said all it gave me was three paragraphs about some round numbers and innuendo, then it's officially left out. So ... post something from it or that's how it stands, PR stunt, nothing but. With MS history that's not a stretch, it's part of their forte.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except you only need an account to read other users comments. Once again, it's obvious you can't read.
Click to expand...


BUUUUUUUUURRRRRrrrrrrrnnnn!


----------



## Modbert

Jon said:


> Jon Quote: "Help USMB stamp out ignorance. Boycott KittenKoder today!" - 2009



I smell a new sig.


----------



## KittenKoder

IRC people are still wondering when this happened ... not one of them saw any MS or GameStop people whining like that ... 


... and they're still laughing about it since I first posted it.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> IRC people are still wondering when this happened ... not one of them saw any MS or GameStop people whining like that ...
> 
> 
> ... and they're still laughing about it since I first posted it.



We really don't care what you're IRC friends think. Now you're trying to say this never happened? Wow, you truly are foolish.


----------



## Jon

Oh gee golly, a bunch of nerds are laughing at an article that was posted. Don't we feel dumb?

Oh, wait, no, we don't. But you should, because you've completely embarrassed yourself in this thread.


----------



## Modbert

Jon said:


> Oh gee golly, a bunch of nerds are laughing at an article that was posted. Don't we feel dumb?
> 
> Oh, wait, no, we don't. But you should, because you've completely embarrassed yourself in this thread.



Saying she embarrassed herself is understating it. Now she's going to her IRC pals for comfort to say she's right.


----------



## KittenKoder

Really ... where's the mythical rest of this story?


Nut up or shut up.


----------



## Jon

Microsoft bans up to 1 million Xbox Live users - Games - msnbc.com

But sure, it's all a lie.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> Really ... where's the mythical rest of this story?



That is the story. Mind telling us where else it says there is another part of the story? Did you completely miss the second article?


----------



## Modbert

Jon said:


> Microsoft bans up to 1 million Xbox Live users - Games - msnbc.com
> 
> But sure, it's all a lie.



That's a myth!

So is this:

http://burn360.net/xbox360/pirates-pass-threats-stephen-toulouse/


----------



## KittenKoder

Jon said:


> Microsoft bans up to 1 million Xbox Live users - Games - msnbc.com
> 
> But sure, it's all a lie.



That's not the link provided the first time.  Next time, post a link that supports your point instead of accusing ... avoids you coming across as a fool. However ... yours says nothing about the "death threats" either. So ... again, the death threat part of the story is still just PR hype. Also, this completely agrees with my point in the first place:

"Microsoft, he said, "needs to find a way to address this, or else it risks annoying the modders who make up 1 percent of their audience and the *second-hand purchasers*.""

Notice that even that, especially with the entire paragraph before it, the concern I had posted about second hand purchasers was addressed by GamerZines, but not by MS. MS simply doesn't care, because they have a viral hold on much of the market. 

Now, we can have a serious debate if you want, but the MSNBC article is where I got my points from in the first place.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> Jon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Microsoft bans up to 1 million Xbox Live users - Games - msnbc.com
> 
> But sure, it's all a lie.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a myth!
> 
> So is this:
> 
> http://burn360.net/xbox360/pirates-pass-threats-stephen-toulouse/
Click to expand...


Do you know how easy it is to make an IRC chat like log? There is still no proof it's legit until there are people prosecuted by the law, until the police reports are filed and people are carted off to jail, it's just hype.


----------



## Modbert

KK is obviously not paying attention to the second article posted in my OP. I'm not sure why she's ignoring it, over 200 posts later.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KK is obviously not paying attention to the second article posted in my OP. I'm not sure why she's ignoring it, over 200 posts later.



Your second link was to a forum with a copy and paste from a pastebin site. :eyeroll:
Which by the way, is where they got the screenshot for the "article" you just posted from Burn 360.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> Your second link was to a forum with a copy and paste from a pastebin site. :eyeroll:
> Which by the way, is where they got the screenshot for the "article" you just posted from Burn 360.



You've called the guy pleading with them to stop calling with death threats to be "whining". Then you said it was a PR stunt. Then you said it didn't actually happen. Make up your damn mind troll.


----------



## Jon

KittenKoder said:


> That's not the link provided the first time.  Next time, post a link that supports your point instead of accusing



Again, your inability to read astounds me. Please notice the time that article was posted, and kindly shove that smiley face down your throat.



> avoids you coming across as a fool.



The only fool in this thread is you.



> However ... yours says nothing about the "death threats" either. So ... again, the death threat part of the story is still just PR hype.





The only place this "death threat" is mentioned is in the same fucking forum post YOU discredited. So, how the fuck is it a PR stunt? God, you literally are the fucking stupidest person I've encountered today.



> Notice that even that, especially with the entire paragraph before it, the concern I had posted about second hand purchasers was addressed by GamerZines, but not by MS. MS simply doesn't care, because they have a viral hold on much of the market.



Notice that I never argued otherwise. The only reason I participated in this thread was to point out how obnoxious your fangirlism is.



> Now, we can have a serious debate if you want, but the MSNBC article is where I got my points from in the first place.



Bullshit, since it was just posted 44 minutes ago. Furthermore, if you knew the article existed all along, why didn't you share it? Perhaps you would have avoided looking a tard.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your second link was to a forum with a copy and paste from a pastebin site. :eyeroll:
> Which by the way, is where they got the screenshot for the "article" you just posted from Burn 360.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've called the guy pleading with them to stop calling with death threats to be "whining". Then you said it was a PR stunt. Then you said it didn't actually happen. Make up your damn mind troll.
Click to expand...


Yes ... it was whining ... but no, there is no proof it did happen unless he can get the link to the IRC log from said chat. Notice that he didn't post the network or channel? Also, as I said, IRC is a community (something MS fears anyway) and word travels faster than the speed of light ... yet not one member of the five channels I am on has ever heard of this. (4 programming, one gaming) That's statistically impossible.


----------



## Jon

KittenKoder said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your second link was to a forum with a copy and paste from a pastebin site. :eyeroll:
> Which by the way, is where they got the screenshot for the "article" you just posted from Burn 360.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You've called the guy pleading with them to stop calling with death threats to be "whining". Then you said it was a PR stunt. Then you said it didn't actually happen. Make up your damn mind troll.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes ... it was whining ... but no, there is no proof it did happen unless he can get the link to the IRC log from said chat. Notice that he didn't post the network or channel? Also, as I said, IRC is a community (something MS fears anyway) and word travels faster than the speed of light ... yet not one member of the five channels I am on has ever heard of this. (4 programming, one gaming) That's statistically impossible.
Click to expand...


Your elitism wreaks.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> Yes ... it was whining ... but no, there is no proof it did happen unless he can get the link to the IRC log from said chat. Notice that he didn't post the network or channel? Also, as I said, IRC is a community (something MS fears anyway) and word travels faster than the speed of light ... yet not one member of the five channels I am on has ever heard of this. (4 programming, one gaming) That's statistically impossible.



So because one of your IRC buddies didn't hear it, it didn't happen? By the way, 5 IRC channels at once? I'd recommend getting a thing called a life.


----------



## Modbert

Jon said:


> Your elitism wreaks.



Remember, it only actually happens if it's reported on one of her five IRC channels she posts in.


----------



## KittenKoder

Jon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's not the link provided the first time.  Next time, post a link that supports your point instead of accusing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, your inability to read astounds me. Please notice the time that article was posted, and kindly shove that smiley face down your throat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> avoids you coming across as a fool.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The only fool in this thread is you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only place this "death threat" is mentioned is in the same fucking forum post YOU discredited. So, how the fuck is it a PR stunt? God, you literally are the fucking stupidest person I've encountered today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Notice that even that, especially with the entire paragraph before it, the concern I had posted about second hand purchasers was addressed by GamerZines, but not by MS. MS simply doesn't care, because they have a viral hold on much of the market.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Notice that I never argued otherwise. The only reason I participated in this thread was to point out how obnoxious your fangirlism is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, we can have a serious debate if you want, but the MSNBC article is where I got my points from in the first place.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Bullshit, since it was just posted 44 minutes ago. Furthermore, if you knew the article existed all along, why didn't you share it? Perhaps you would have avoided looking a tard.
Click to expand...


Forum posts are like blogs ... no more reliable than Wicrapedia .... so that point of yours is moot. I see you don't want a serious debate after all since you still avoided the one factual part that I did address. So, stop trolling.  ... and I'll post whatever smiley I want, even on ing at you. So ... are you all for them punishing second hand buyers of their products? They legitimately purchased said products, legally, and with the full rights (which according to the findings against Apple are transferable with said hardware). Should they be punished for being intelligent and saving a few bucks?

Oh, and Shogut already admitted to pirating Windoze, yet you side with him, a self admitted criminal, do you really want to be in that basket?


----------



## Modbert

If forum posts are like blogs, then why the fuck did you use almost nothing but blog posts earlier in your rant against Windows? Hypocrite, Double standard whackjob.


----------



## Shogun

*yet not one member of the five channels I am on has ever heard of this. (4 programming, one gaming) That's statistically impossible.*





now THAT is fucking hilarious!


----------



## Shogun

*Oh, and Shogut already admitted to pirating Windoze, yet you side with him, a self admitted criminal, do you really want to be in that basket?*


DEFLECT DEFLECT DEFLECT





I used ripped win98 in college.  10 years ago.  Not that it has anything to do with the TREMENDOUS amount of fail you've accumulated in this thread.


----------



## jillian

I so love when people think they should have the right to steal others' intellecutal property.


----------



## Modbert

jillian said:


> I so love when people think they should have the right to steal others' intellecutal property.



But according to KK, it's cool because it's windows and they wouldn't know about it.


----------



## Dr Grump

I wonder if KK expects to be paid if she manages to sell one of her animations...


----------



## Modbert

Dr Grump said:


> I wonder if KK expects to be paid if she manages to sell one of her animations...



I'm sure she'll take some magic beans.


----------



## KittenKoder

jillian said:


> I so love when people think they should have the right to steal others' intellecutal property.



Don't you?


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> If forum posts are like blogs, then why the fuck did you use almost nothing but blog posts earlier in your rant against Windows? Hypocrite, Double standard whackjob.



You completely missed what I had done there, I was posting ... in the order they came up ... directly from the Google search results to make a point. But meh, from your posts I should have known you would miss that completely.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dr Grump said:


> I wonder if KK expects to be paid if she manages to sell one of her animations...



 *If* someone pays for one ... they'll pay before I make it anyway. 

Dogbert is just completely missing every point, so don't mind him. I was addressing the issue of second hand purchases, such as when you buy a used system at a gaming store or some other tech store, which MSNBC addressed with an interview with Game Zine, yet not one of those who are whining about some mythical death threats has even come close to addressing this.


----------



## Jon

KittenKoder said:


> Forum posts are like blogs ... no more reliable than Wicrapedia .... so that point of yours is moot.



No dear, it makes YOUR point moot. The only reference of the death threats is IN THAT FORUM POST. Yet you claim that the death threats were fabricated by Microsoft for PR. Again, you are fucking stupid, and daft, to boot.



> I see you don't want a serious debate after all since you still avoided the one factual part that I did address.



I'm glad you admit you bullshitted the rest of it.



> So ... are you all for them punishing second hand buyers of their products? They legitimately purchased said products, legally, and with the full rights (which according to the findings against Apple are transferable with said hardware). Should they be punished for being intelligent and saving a few bucks?



No, they shouldn't, but nothing can be done to distinguish those who modded their Xbox and those who bought modded Xbox's second hand. The burden to check the legitimacy rests with the buyer of the Xbox.



> Oh, and Shogut already admitted to pirating Windoze, yet you side with him, a self admitted criminal, do you really want to be in that basket?



That's your approach? Really? That's the best you have? I sided with Shogun on the fact that you are batshit crazy. I never advocated his practices.

If you want to be irrelevant, please at least try making sense.


----------



## jillian

Dogbert said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I so love when people think they should have the right to steal others' intellecutal property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But according to KK, it's cool because it's windows and they wouldn't know about it.
Click to expand...


Must be that whole "free market" thing.


----------



## Modbert

jillian said:


> Must be that whole "free market" thing.



I guess so, and if you disagree with it, it's alright if people make death threats against you.


----------



## jillian

Dr Grump said:


> I wonder if KK expects to be paid if she manages to sell one of her animations...



maybe she's a commie and thinks everyone should share


----------



## jillian

KittenKoder said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I so love when people think they should have the right to steal others' intellecutal property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you?
Click to expand...


don't I what? steal others' intellectual property rights?

no. 

love it? 

sarcasm...


----------



## jillian

Dogbert said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be that whole "free market" thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess so, and if you disagree with it, it's alright if people make death threats against you.
Click to expand...


well, to some warped minds.


----------



## KittenKoder

Jon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Forum posts are like blogs ... no more reliable than Wicrapedia .... so that point of yours is moot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No dear, it makes YOUR point moot. The only reference of the death threats is IN THAT FORUM POST. Yet you claim that the death threats were fabricated by Microsoft for PR. Again, you are fucking stupid, and daft, to boot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I see you don't want a serious debate after all since you still avoided the one factual part that I did address.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm glad you admit you bullshitted the rest of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So ... are you all for them punishing second hand buyers of their products? They legitimately purchased said products, legally, and with the full rights (which according to the findings against Apple are transferable with said hardware). Should they be punished for being intelligent and saving a few bucks?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, they shouldn't, but nothing can be done to distinguish those who modded their Xbox and those who bought modded Xbox's second hand. The burden to check the legitimacy rests with the buyer of the Xbox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and Shogut already admitted to pirating Windoze, yet you side with him, a self admitted criminal, do you really want to be in that basket?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's your approach? Really? That's the best you have? I sided with Shogun on the fact that you are batshit crazy. I never advocated his practices.
> 
> If you want to be irrelevant, please at least try making sense.
Click to expand...


So ... even though a MS employee posted on a forum ... they don't post on forums? 

I will address the non-shithole part of this post as I tire of coming up with ways to insult you for your ignoring point tonight. Which, you bring up my second point. The ones making the mods are smart enough to not get caught, so they are not likely to ever be effected by this, and even if they get caught once they will simply change their tactic to continue to do so. The people who are being punished are the ones incapable of determining what is modded in the first place ... and there are ways to protect them that won't cost MS a cent, they just are not interested in doing it. All they have to do is *answer their phone*. Have you tried calling tech support for something like that? They either ignore you or treat you like you committed the crime, they assume you are the one in the wrong when in reality such people who buy the system and call them are doing them a favor. Points of sale which deal with second hand merchandise typically keep on record of the last person who sold them the product (with the exception of donated goods). If they did actually help these second hand purchasers they could track down idiots like Shogut easier and even improve (though only slightly for other reasons) their standing in the coder communities. They are not addressing the real problem, they are bandaiding it like so many other problems, it is another of their many new bad methods.


----------



## KittenKoder

jillian said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> I so love when people think they should have the right to steal others' intellecutal property.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> don't I what? steal others' intellectual property rights?
> 
> no.
> 
> love it?
> 
> sarcasm...
Click to expand...


Did I forget my "sarcasm" tag as well?


----------



## KittenKoder

jillian said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Must be that whole "free market" thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess so, and if you disagree with it, it's alright if people make death threats against you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, to some warped minds.
Click to expand...


Don't mind Dogdork, he thinks he posted actual proof of such and is crying because I pointed out that what he posted was worth Dogbreath in court.


----------



## Modbert

jillian said:


> well, to some warped minds.



I would agree that is what KK has.


----------



## jillian

KittenKoder said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess so, and if you disagree with it, it's alright if people make death threats against you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well, to some warped minds.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't mind Dogdork, he thinks he posted actual proof of such and is crying because I pointed out that what he posted was worth Dogbreath in court.
Click to expand...


Is that what you were trying to say?


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> Don't mind Dogdork, he thinks he posted actual proof of such and is crying because I pointed out that what he posted was worth Dogbreath in court.



I'm not crying you nut. 

Seriously KK, look around, look at how many people have posted in this thread. Do you see anyone else agreeing with you? Everyone else who has posted in this thread are well-minded people.


----------



## KittenKoder

jillian said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> well, to some warped minds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind Dogdork, he thinks he posted actual proof of such and is crying because I pointed out that what he posted was worth Dogbreath in court.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Is that what you were trying to say?
Click to expand...


It was only one of my two main points. But yeah, he missed it. There are no FBI cases, so far there is no evidence to support the death threats, just some pastebin linked in a forum.


----------



## KittenKoder

Oh, and the pastebin was edited heavily ... if it's legit at all that is.


----------



## Jon

KittenKoder said:


> I will address the non-shithole part of this post as I tire of coming up with ways to insult you for your ignoring point tonight. Which, you bring up my second point. The ones making the mods are smart enough to not get caught, so they are not likely to ever be effected by this, and even if they get caught once they will simply change their tactic to continue to do so. The people who are being punished are the ones incapable of determining what is modded in the first place ... and there are ways to protect them that won't cost MS a cent, they just are not interested in doing it. All they have to do is *answer their phone*. Have you tried calling tech support for something like that? They either ignore you or treat you like you committed the crime, they assume you are the one in the wrong when in reality such people who buy the system and call them are doing them a favor. Points of sale which deal with second hand merchandise typically keep on record of the last person who sold them the product (with the exception of donated goods). If they did actually help these second hand purchasers they could track down idiots like Shogut easier and even improve (though only slightly for other reasons) their standing in the coder communities. They are not addressing the real problem, they are bandaiding it like so many other problems, it is another of their many new bad methods.



In one breath you support the modding of Xbox's, and in the next you condemn Shogun for pirating Windows. Your double standards are hilarious.

Furthermore, if what you say is true, it is the people you defend that are the real criminals. Those that are "too smart to get caught" are the ones selling these Xbox's to people who don't know better, and yet you continue to defend their actions.

As for calling Microsoft about a second hand Xbox, how would you know? You've made it clear you don't own anything from MS, including an Xbox.

Finally, I'm smart enough to mod an Xbox, but I'm not smart enough to get away with it. That negates your entire theory. Congratulations, you have now been deemed completely useless to this discussion. Carry on.


----------



## Jon

KittenKoder said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't mind Dogdork, he thinks he posted actual proof of such and is crying because I pointed out that what he posted was worth Dogbreath in court.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you were trying to say?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was only one of my two main points. But yeah, he missed it. There are no FBI cases, so far there is no evidence to support the death threats, just some pastebin linked in a forum.
Click to expand...


Yet you claim it's all a publicity stunt. Which is it? A publicity stunt by MS, or a fabrication?


----------



## Modbert

Hey all, KK has made a thread just for me because of this thread. Fun stuff.


----------



## Modbert

Jon said:


> Yet you claim it's all a publicity stunt. Which is it? A publicity stunt by MS, or a fabrication?



Or according to her, it's heavily edited too.


----------



## KittenKoder

Jon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I will address the non-shithole part of this post as I tire of coming up with ways to insult you for your ignoring point tonight. Which, you bring up my second point. The ones making the mods are smart enough to not get caught, so they are not likely to ever be effected by this, and even if they get caught once they will simply change their tactic to continue to do so. The people who are being punished are the ones incapable of determining what is modded in the first place ... and there are ways to protect them that won't cost MS a cent, they just are not interested in doing it. All they have to do is *answer their phone*. Have you tried calling tech support for something like that? They either ignore you or treat you like you committed the crime, they assume you are the one in the wrong when in reality such people who buy the system and call them are doing them a favor. Points of sale which deal with second hand merchandise typically keep on record of the last person who sold them the product (with the exception of donated goods). If they did actually help these second hand purchasers they could track down idiots like Shogut easier and even improve (though only slightly for other reasons) their standing in the coder communities. They are not addressing the real problem, they are bandaiding it like so many other problems, it is another of their many new bad methods.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In one breath you support the modding of Xbox's, and in the next you condemn Shogun for pirating Windows. Your double standards are hilarious.
> 
> Furthermore, if what you say is true, it is the people you defend that are the real criminals. Those that are "too smart to get caught" are the ones selling these Xbox's to people who don't know better, and yet you continue to defend their actions.
> 
> As for calling Microsoft about a second hand Xbox, how would you know? You've made it clear you don't own anything from MS, including an Xbox.
> 
> Finally, I'm smart enough to mod an Xbox, but I'm not smart enough to get away with it. That negates your entire theory. Congratulations, you have now been deemed completely useless to this discussion. Carry on.
Click to expand...


Where did I say it should be okay to mod them?  Please quote the specific text.


----------



## KittenKoder

Jon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> Is that what you were trying to say?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was only one of my two main points. But yeah, he missed it. There are no FBI cases, so far there is no evidence to support the death threats, just some pastebin linked in a forum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yet you claim it's all a publicity stunt. Which is it? A publicity stunt by MS, or a fabrication?
Click to expand...


Okay, if you are interested in ever using your brain ... perhaps you will realize, publicity stunts are often fabrications .. but meh, when you wake up more than two brain cells, you can address it again.


----------



## Jon

KittenKoder said:


> Where did I say it should be okay to mod them?  Please quote the specific text.



Here, where you said it's okay to emulate one and mask it as a legitimate Xbox, which accomplishes the same thing as modding an Xbox: theft of Microsoft's intellectual property.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/compu...ts-death-threats-in-reaction.html#post1706109



KittenKoder said:


> Okay, if you are interested in ever using your brain ... perhaps you will realize, publicity stunts are often fabrications .. but meh, when you wake up more than two brain cells, you can address it again.



If they were going to pull a publicity stunt, they would choose a bigger forum than the one in question. Their own, perhaps? One that people actually post in? Or, they'd just release it to the press as part of the banning. But no, you're right. It makes much more sense to post it on a forum with 87 members.


----------



## Modbert

jon said:


> if they were going to pull a publicity stunt, they would choose a bigger forum than the one in question. Their own, perhaps? One that people actually post in? Or, they'd just release it to the press as part of the banning. But no, you're right. It makes much more sense to post it on a forum with 87 members.


----------



## KittenKoder

Jon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did I say it should be okay to mod them?  Please quote the specific text.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here, where you said it's okay to emulate one and mask it as a legitimate Xbox, which accomplishes the same thing as modding an Xbox: theft of Microsoft's intellectual property.
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/compu...ts-death-threats-in-reaction.html#post1706109
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Okay, if you are interested in ever using your brain ... perhaps you will realize, publicity stunts are often fabrications .. but meh, when you wake up more than two brain cells, you can address it again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If they were going to pull a publicity stunt, they would choose a bigger forum than the one in question. Their own, perhaps? One that people actually post in? Or, they'd just release it to the press as part of the banning. But no, you're right. It makes much more sense to post it on a forum with 87 members.
Click to expand...


You don't know me well yet, so your failed attempt to make a point is forgiven. One thing you should know about me, I hate criminals, of any type. When I make a statement like that (which you completely ignored the recant in the same sentence) it simply means that I know how it's done, and made the point that because I know how it's done, there is no way they would catch me ... however, as I also said in the post you responded to prior to this, it would be easier to trace them through purchase trails if they would actually pay mind to second hand purchasers instead of punishing them for the law someone *else* actually broke.


----------



## Jon

KittenKoder said:


> You don't know me well yet, so your failed attempt to make a point is forgiven. One thing you should know about me, I hate criminals, of any type. When I make a statement like that (which you completely ignored the recant in the same sentence) it simply means that I know how it's done, and made the point that because I know how it's done, there is no way they would catch me ... however, as I also said in the post you responded to prior to this, it would be easier to trace them through purchase trails if they would actually pay mind to second hand purchasers instead of punishing them for the law someone *else* actually broke.



1. I've known you since you started posting here, unfortunately. Until now, you were just a little annoying. Now you're just downright fucking obnoxious.

2. I'm on the phone right now with Microsoft's support. I'm going to ask them to help me figure out if my second hand Xbox is modded, just to prove you wrong. It's going to be hilarious. I bought my Xbox new, by the way.


----------



## Modbert

Jon said:


> 1. I've known you since you started posting here, unfortunately. *Until now, you were just a little annoying. Now you're just downright fucking obnoxious.
> *
> 2. I'm on the phone right now with Microsoft's support. I'm going to ask them to help me figure out if my second hand Xbox is modded, just to prove you wrong. It's going to be hilarious. I bought my Xbox new, by the way.



A little taste of power does that. 

And you got through to support? Tell them I said Hi!


----------



## KittenKoder

As for your point against the publicity stunt contention, makes no sense, posting on their own forum would be way too transparent, and make it more credible actually. This is one of the primary reasons it looks like a publicity stunt, you don't advertise to people who have already swallowed the hook, you do it to people who don't have any opinion one way or the other. Gaming forums tend to have a lot of "middle grounders" who just use products, this victim role is an attempt to make it look like everyone else is picking on them, in spite of the exact opposite being the fact.


----------



## Jon

KittenKoder said:


> As for your point against the publicity stunt contention, makes no sense, posting on their own forum would be way too transparent, and make it more credible actually. This is one of the primary reasons it looks like a publicity stunt, you don't advertise to people who have already swallowed the hook, you do it to people who don't have any opinion one way or the other. Gaming forums tend to have a lot of "middle grounders" who just use products, this victim role is an attempt to make it look like everyone else is picking on them, in spite of the exact opposite being the fact.



You ignored the fact that the forum in question literally has 87 members. But I'm not surprised, you seem to be as incapable of reading as Ravi is, if not moreso.


----------



## KittenKoder

Jon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know me well yet, so your failed attempt to make a point is forgiven. One thing you should know about me, I hate criminals, of any type. When I make a statement like that (which you completely ignored the recant in the same sentence) it simply means that I know how it's done, and made the point that because I know how it's done, there is no way they would catch me ... however, as I also said in the post you responded to prior to this, it would be easier to trace them through purchase trails if they would actually pay mind to second hand purchasers instead of punishing them for the law someone *else* actually broke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I've known you since you started posting here, unfortunately. Until now, you were just a little annoying. Now you're just downright fucking obnoxious.
> 
> 2. I'm on the phone right now with Microsoft's support. I'm going to ask them to help me figure out if my second hand Xbox is modded, just to prove you wrong. It's going to be hilarious. I bought my Xbox new, by the way.
Click to expand...


So .. then you are blind as a bat, or you have blinders on and don't want to remove them ... I was being nice to you there is all, but if you don't want me to be, I can be mean. Now, even though I don't believe you as it's 7:46 pm here and their customer support is closed by 7pm PST (not explaining how I know this) ... go ahead, post what you want people to think they are saying.


----------



## Modbert

Jon said:


> You ignored the fact that the forum in question literally has 87 members. But I'm not surprised, you seem to be as incapable of reading as Ravi is, if not moreso.



And a forum in question that I only happened to stumble upon by accident when I was looking at the original story.


----------



## Jon

Dogbert said:


> And you got through to support? Tell them I said Hi!



On hold...but that's life.


----------



## KittenKoder

Jon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for your point against the publicity stunt contention, makes no sense, posting on their own forum would be way too transparent, and make it more credible actually. This is one of the primary reasons it looks like a publicity stunt, you don't advertise to people who have already swallowed the hook, you do it to people who don't have any opinion one way or the other. Gaming forums tend to have a lot of "middle grounders" who just use products, this victim role is an attempt to make it look like everyone else is picking on them, in spite of the exact opposite being the fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ignored the fact that the forum in question literally has 87 members. But I'm not surprised, you seem to be as incapable of reading as Ravi is, if not moreso.
Click to expand...


Um ... they didn't post on just one forum ... as Dogbert has proven ...


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> So .. then you are blind as a bat, or you have blinders on and don't want to remove them ... I was being nice to you there is all, but if you don't want me to be, I can be mean. Now, even though I don't believe you as it's 7:46 pm here *and their customer support is closed by 7pm PST (not explaining how I know this)* ... go ahead, post what you want people to think they are saying.



Your shipment of fail has arrived.

How and when to contact Microsoft Customer Service and Support

Monday through Friday, 5:00 AM - 9:00 PM Pacific Time
Saturday and Sunday, 6:00 AM &#8211; 3:00 PM Pacific Time

And Xbox support:

http://support.xbox.com/support/en/us/nxe/contact.aspx

9:00 A.M. to 1:00 A.M. Eastern Time
6:00 A.M. to 10:00 P.M. Pacific Time


----------



## Andrew2382

KittenKoder said:


> Jon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know me well yet, so your failed attempt to make a point is forgiven. One thing you should know about me, I hate criminals, of any type. When I make a statement like that (which you completely ignored the recant in the same sentence) it simply means that I know how it's done, and made the point that because I know how it's done, there is no way they would catch me ... however, as I also said in the post you responded to prior to this, it would be easier to trace them through purchase trails if they would actually pay mind to second hand purchasers instead of punishing them for the law someone *else* actually broke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I've known you since you started posting here, unfortunately. Until now, you were just a little annoying. Now you're just downright fucking obnoxious.
> 
> 2. I'm on the phone right now with Microsoft's support. I'm going to ask them to help me figure out if my second hand Xbox is modded, just to prove you wrong. It's going to be hilarious. I bought my Xbox new, by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So .. then you are blind as a bat, or you have blinders on and don't want to remove them ... I was being nice to you there is all, but if you don't want me to be, I can be mean. Now, even though I don't believe you as it's 7:46 pm here and their customer support is closed by 7pm PST (not explaining how I know this) ... go ahead, post what you want people to think they are saying.
Click to expand...



Xbox NXE Support US Phone Numbers & Hours | Contact Xbox Support

Hours of operation
Phone assistance is available seven days a week.

9:00 A.M. to 1:00 A.M. Eastern Time
6:00 A.M. to 10:00 P.M. Pacific Time


----------



## Modbert

Andrew2382 said:


> Xbox NXE Support US Phone Numbers & Hours | Contact Xbox Support
> 
> Hours of operation
> Phone assistance is available seven days a week.
> 
> 9:00 A.M. to 1:00 A.M. Eastern Time
> 6:00 A.M. to 10:00 P.M. Pacific Time



Sorry Andrew, I beat you to it. But you still get rep from me.


----------



## Andrew2382

Dogbert said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Xbox NXE Support US Phone Numbers & Hours | Contact Xbox Support
> 
> Hours of operation
> Phone assistance is available seven days a week.
> 
> 9:00 A.M. to 1:00 A.M. Eastern Time
> 6:00 A.M. to 10:00 P.M. Pacific Time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Andrew, I beat you to it. But you still get rep from me.
Click to expand...



lol well technically I had this posted first...you had contact microsoft...then you edited your post and added this portion.

But whatever

point proven is KK is wrong

yet again


----------



## Modbert

Andrew2382 said:


> lol well technically I had this posted first...you had contact microsoft...then you edited your post and added this portion.
> 
> But whatever
> 
> point proven is KK is wrong
> 
> yet again



Both say 10:50. 

And that's right, yet again. It's like a game of how many times one can fail in one single thread. She's going for PI's record.


----------



## Andrew2382

KittenKoder said:


> Jon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't know me well yet, so your failed attempt to make a point is forgiven. One thing you should know about me, I hate criminals, of any type. When I make a statement like that (which you completely ignored the recant in the same sentence) it simply means that I know how it's done, and made the point that because I know how it's done, there is no way they would catch me ... however, as I also said in the post you responded to prior to this, it would be easier to trace them through purchase trails if they would actually pay mind to second hand purchasers instead of punishing them for the law someone *else* actually broke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I've known you since you started posting here, unfortunately. Until now, you were just a little annoying. Now you're just downright fucking obnoxious.
> 
> 2. I'm on the phone right now with Microsoft's support. I'm going to ask them to help me figure out if my second hand Xbox is modded, just to prove you wrong. It's going to be hilarious. I bought my Xbox new, by the way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So .. then you are blind as a bat, or you have blinders on and don't want to remove them ... I was being nice to you there is all, but if you don't want me to be, I can be mean. Now, even though I don't believe you as it's 7:46 pm here and their customer support is closed by 7pm PST *(not explaining how I know this) *... go ahead, post what you want people to think they are saying.
Click to expand...


By the way....I would really love to hear that explanation now


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> Jon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I've known you since you started posting here, unfortunately. *Until now, you were just a little annoying. Now you're just downright fucking obnoxious.
> *
> 2. I'm on the phone right now with Microsoft's support. I'm going to ask them to help me figure out if my second hand Xbox is modded, just to prove you wrong. It's going to be hilarious. I bought my Xbox new, by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A little taste of power does that.
> 
> And you got through to support? Tell them I said Hi!
Click to expand...


Wait? You've had to call them that much that every single employee knows you ...


... and you still use their products? ... and you call me insane.


----------



## KittenKoder

Andrew2382 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I've known you since you started posting here, unfortunately. Until now, you were just a little annoying. Now you're just downright fucking obnoxious.
> 
> 2. I'm on the phone right now with Microsoft's support. I'm going to ask them to help me figure out if my second hand Xbox is modded, just to prove you wrong. It's going to be hilarious. I bought my Xbox new, by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So .. then you are blind as a bat, or you have blinders on and don't want to remove them ... I was being nice to you there is all, but if you don't want me to be, I can be mean. Now, even though I don't believe you as it's 7:46 pm here and their customer support is closed by 7pm PST *(not explaining how I know this) *... go ahead, post what you want people to think they are saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> By the way....I would really love to hear that explanation now
Click to expand...


Already said I won't explain how I know.  Nice try though.


----------



## Andrew2382

KittenKoder said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> So .. then you are blind as a bat, or you have blinders on and don't want to remove them ... I was being nice to you there is all, but if you don't want me to be, I can be mean. Now, even though I don't believe you as it's 7:46 pm here and their customer support is closed by 7pm PST *(not explaining how I know this) *... go ahead, post what you want people to think they are saying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By the way....I would really love to hear that explanation now
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Already said I won't explain how I know.  Nice try though.
Click to expand...



The only logical explanation is you are talking out of your ass because they don't close and are open as we speak


----------



## Jon

KittenKoder said:


> Wait? You've had to call them that much that every single employee knows you ...
> 
> 
> ... and you still use their products? ... and you call me insane.



Even your attempts at humor fucking suck. Just go ahead and shutdown your PC for the night. You're done.


----------



## Andrew2382

Remember, just because George the Xbox company Janitor gets out of work at 7PST to take you out for a date doesn't mean thats when tech/customer support closes


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> Wait? You've had to call them that much that every single employee knows you ...
> 
> 
> ... and you still use their products? ... and you call me insane.



Not at all. I haven't called Microsoft in years. It's funny too, because I have my windows desktop in front of me turned off at the moment. And using my Mac Laptop. But spin the wheel and fail again.


----------



## KittenKoder

Andrew2382 said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Xbox NXE Support US Phone Numbers & Hours | Contact Xbox Support
> 
> Hours of operation
> Phone assistance is available seven days a week.
> 
> 9:00 A.M. to 1:00 A.M. Eastern Time
> 6:00 A.M. to 10:00 P.M. Pacific Time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry Andrew, I beat you to it. But you still get rep from me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> lol well technically I had this posted first...you had contact microsoft...then you edited your post and added this portion.
> 
> But whatever
> 
> point proven is KK is wrong
> 
> yet again
Click to expand...


*yawn* Meh ... so wrong tech support ... I will admit to being wrong, I always do when proven wrong. Unlike ... some people.


----------



## Modbert

Andrew2382 said:


> The only logical explanation is you are talking out of your ass because they don't close and are open as we speak



We have a winner!


----------



## KittenKoder

I'm still waiting for you to address why they are punishing the second hand purchasers and where the proof is for these death threats are?


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> *yawn* Meh ... so wrong tech support ... I will admit to being wrong, I always do when proven wrong. Unlike ... some people.



That means you lied. And according to your standards for Microsoft, that makes you a liar according to your history now. Which means we can no longer trust anything you say, ever.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait? You've had to call them that much that every single employee knows you ...
> 
> 
> ... and you still use their products? ... and you call me insane.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. I haven't called Microsoft in years. It's funny too, because I have my windows desktop in front of me turned off at the moment. And using my Mac Laptop. But spin the wheel and fail again.
Click to expand...


So then you were just plain lying.  Again.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> So then you were just plain lying.  Again.



I wasn't lying. I said to Jon in jest to tell them I said hi. You took my joke seriously because you fail. Simple as that.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> *yawn* Meh ... so wrong tech support ... I will admit to being wrong, I always do when proven wrong. Unlike ... some people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That means you lied. And according to your standards for Microsoft, that makes you a liar according to your history now. Which means we can no longer trust anything you say, ever.
Click to expand...


No, I was wrong, if I had lied I would have said "XBos customer support" ... but I didn't, did I. It's you projecting because you want an excuse for all your lies.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> No, I was wrong, if I had lied I would have said "XBos customer support" ... but I didn't, did I. It's you projecting because you want an excuse for all your lies.



Except I'm not lying. You talked out of your ass again, got called out on it, and finally had to say you were wrong. That was the third time (at least) in this thread alone that it has happened.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> So then you were just plain lying.  Again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wasn't lying. I said to Jon in jest to tell them I said hi. You took my joke seriously because you fail. Simple as that.
Click to expand...


No, turn about is fair play. You lied, period, twice that you have been called on. Now, why don't you address the questions I posed? 

Why is Microsucks punishing second hand purchasers of their products and where is proof that these death threats happened?


----------



## Jon

Ok, I had to hang up because I had to do something more important for a friend, and then I called them back. I was on the phone with a guy named Rick (or Vick, or maybe Nick, I wasn't really listening). He said I should look for visible signs of tampering on the outside of the case (removed stickers, damage to the edge of the case, etc.). He said if the software was modded, I would already know because I would have been banned from Xbox Live. I told him I logged into Live today, and he looked up my account and said it was not banned.

Was it the best answer? No. But he was helpful. And I'm sure if I had not been bullshitting him he would have helped me more.

Have a great night, dipshit.


----------



## Andrew2382

What reason would they have to lie about death threats?


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> No, turn about is fair play. You lied, period, twice that you have been called on. Now, why don't you address the questions I posed?
> 
> Why is Microsucks punishing second hand purchasers of their products and where is proof that these death threats happened?



Your first question has been addressed by Jon below, and I already answered the second. And I didn't lie.


----------



## KittenKoder

Andrew2382 said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way....I would really love to hear that explanation now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Already said I won't explain how I know.  Nice try though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The only logical explanation is you are talking out of your ass because they don't close and are open as we speak
Click to expand...


Did you notice the difference: I said MS technical support ... forgetting we were talking about XBox ... so I was wrong, wrong tech suport, so ... yeah ... why don't you address the two questions I posted several times instead of attacking someone who admitted to making a mistake? Or are you that insecure about your own points?


----------



## Modbert

Andrew2382 said:


> What reason would they have to lie about death threats?



KK thinks it's one big PR stunt.


----------



## Jon

KittenKoder said:


> Why is Microsucks punishing second hand purchasers of their products



Because that's the breaks, kid. Second hand buyers should be more aware of what they are purchasing. Caveat emptor.



> and where is proof that these death threats happened?



He posted more proof that they did happen than you posted to prove they didn't. Even if his source was unreliable. Where's your proof to disprove his proof? Nothing? Didn't think so. Shut up.


----------



## Andrew2382

wtf are you babbling about.  You were wrong about MS support also...They close at 9 PST


Do you try to be this dumb on purpose or is it something that comes naturally?


----------



## Jon

Andrew2382 said:


> wtf are you babbling about.  You were wrong about MS support also...They close at 9 PST
> 
> 
> Do you try to be this dumb on purpose or is it something that comes naturally?



I think she tries at it. Not even God would pull this kind of prank on someone.


----------



## Modbert

Andrew2382 said:


> *wtf are you babbling about.  You were wrong about MS support also...They close at 9 PST*
> 
> 
> Do you try to be this dumb on purpose or is it something that comes naturally?



As I had already posted mind you. So she's dumb on purpose or can't read.


----------



## KittenKoder

Jon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Microsucks punishing second hand purchasers of their products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because that's the breaks, kid. Second hand buyers should be more aware of what they are purchasing. Caveat emptor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and where is proof that these death threats happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He posted more proof that they did happen than you posted to prove they didn't. Even if his source was unreliable. Where's your proof to disprove his proof? Nothing? Didn't think so. Shut up.
Click to expand...


No, he posted pastebin links ... not proof anywhere, nothing about any arrests or even FBI reports, just claims from a IRC (which I am always on) channel (which I don't frequent) that was shown to be "edited" for something which can easily be faked. As to why ... why not? Companies have used such tactics before as PR stunts, start a rumor and watch the sympathy pour in. Prove there were real death threats, and why punish second hand purchasers? If these XBox owners were smart they'd sue, there is a law against that, they bought the system legit second hand, they are not to be blamed because some asshole like Shogut went and pirated. But meh ... if them's the breaks, great, it will boost popularity for Linux and Mac even more ... so thanks for demonstrating that Microsucks is a soulless and vile corporation now who has lost their way. Maybe you'll get lucky and they will learn their mistakes before it's too late ... but meh, either way, us non-MS drones win another battle against them.


----------



## Andrew2382

Dogbert said:


> Andrew2382 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What reason would they have to lie about death threats?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KK thinks it's one big PR stunt.
Click to expand...



and this "PR Stunt" accomplishes what?


----------



## Andrew2382

Second hand xbox owners buy them at their own risk.

They are second hand and not guaranteed by the company if they have already been tampered with.  Thats the risk you pay for paying a lot less money for a brand new X-box.

It's risk vs reward.

If they bought a brand new x-box that was covered by Microsoft they would have nothing to worry about


----------



## Modbert

Andrew2382 said:


> and this "PR Stunt" accomplishes what?



Good question.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> If these XBox owners were smart they'd sue, there is a law against that, they bought the system legit second hand, they are not to be blamed because some asshole like Shogut went and pirated. But meh ... if them's the breaks, great, it will boost popularity for Linux and Mac even more ... so thanks for demonstrating that Microsucks is a soulless and vile corporation now who has lost their way. Maybe you'll get lucky and they will learn their mistakes before it's too late ... but meh, either way, us non-MS drones win another battle against them.



They bought the systems second hand, legally it's their responsibility to make sure it's not pirated. You truly do see this as some sort of war against Microsoft. Let me guess, you think you're John Conner and Microsoft is Cyberdyne?


----------



## Andrew2382

lol please show me the law where it says Microsoft is responsible for X-box's sold on a second hand purchase?

I am really interested in that.

There is no way for Microsoft to monitor that.  If anything it is the retailer's responsibility not to take in a modded x-box or sell one to a customer.  Microsoft is not liable in any way shape or form


----------



## Jon

KittenKoder said:


> No, he posted pastebin links ... not proof anywhere, nothing about any arrests or even FBI reports, just claims from a IRC (which I am always on) channel (which I don't frequent) that was shown to be "edited" for something which can easily be faked.



As the events in question occurred in the last 24 hours, why would you think arrests would be made already?



> If these XBox owners were smart they'd sue, there is a law against that, they bought the system legit second hand, they are not to be blamed because some asshole like Shogut went and pirated.



No, there is no law against that. They agreed to the terms of service, and the terms of service puts the burden of validity on the user. Period.



> But meh ... if them's the breaks, great, it will boost popularity for Linux and Mac even more ... so thanks for demonstrating that Microsucks is a soulless and vile corporation now who has lost their way. Maybe you'll get lucky and they will learn their mistakes before it's too late ... but meh, either way, us non-MS drones win another battle against them.



You mistake me for a Microsoft supporter. I don't like them any more than the next guy. But I get their products for free, and I have no problems running them. I just think your nose-in-the-air elitist attitude is fucking obnoxious, and I think your incessant posting of "switch to Ubuntu" in every thread is the equivalent of spamming the boards with advertisements, as well as useless to helping the posters with their problems.


----------



## Modbert

Andrew2382 said:


> lol please show me the law where it says Microsoft is responsible for X-box's sold on a second hand purchase?
> 
> I am really interested in that.
> 
> There is no way for Microsoft to monitor that.  If anything it is the retailer's responsibility not to take in a modded x-box or sell one to a customer.  *Microsoft is not liable in any way shape or form*



Of course not, KK is taking tips from Orly Taitz now though. Bullshit cases, here we come!


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> If these XBox owners were smart they'd sue, there is a law against that, they bought the system legit second hand, they are not to be blamed because some asshole like Shogut went and pirated. But meh ... if them's the breaks, great, it will boost popularity for Linux and Mac even more ... so thanks for demonstrating that Microsucks is a soulless and vile corporation now who has lost their way. Maybe you'll get lucky and they will learn their mistakes before it's too late ... but meh, either way, us non-MS drones win another battle against them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They bought the systems second hand, legally it's their responsibility to make sure it's not pirated. You truly do see this as some sort of war against Microsoft. Let me guess, you think you're John Conner and Microsoft is Cyberdyne?
Click to expand...


Legally? Sure ... but is it good PR for the company?  No, which is fine, also why threads like this getting so long so fast are also a good thing ... helps people see the kind of company they are giving their money to so eventually they will stop giving their money to said company. So yeah, keep trying to rationalize how this is what they should do, you are only helping programmers who are tired of getting fucked by them spread the word.


----------



## Andrew2382

Here's a hint.

Xbox's target demographic isn't the programmer who is going to spread the word on how they are getting fucked because they can't use their modded box.

It's the 10 year old kid


----------



## Jon

KittenKoder said:


> Legally? Sure ... but is it good PR for the company?  No, which is fine, also why threads like this getting so long so fast are also a good thing ... helps people see the kind of company they are giving their money to so eventually they will stop giving their money to said company. So yeah, keep trying to rationalize how this is what they should do, you are only helping programmers who are tired of getting fucked by them spread the word.



This thread had nothing to do with Microsoft. It had to do with how ignorant you are.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> Legally? Sure ... *but is it good PR for the company?  No*, which is fine, also why threads like this getting so long so fast are also a good thing ... helps people see the kind of company they are giving their money to so eventually they will stop giving their money to said company. So yeah, keep trying to rationalize how this is what they should do, you are only helping programmers who are tired of getting fucked by them spread the word.



And since none of us don't like Microsoft really, none of us care. You're arguing legal terms, you've been proven wrong.

Spreading the word how? If I were someone who stumbled upon this thread, I wouldn't use Linux simply because batshit insane people like you use it.


----------



## Modbert

Jon said:


> This thread had nothing to do with Microsoft. It had to do with how ignorant you are.



That's what it is now.

This thread originally had to do with crazy people until she turned it into another of her Crusades against Microsoft threads. That she does for pretty much every thread related to computers in this forum.

Now it's just a example of how ignorant she is, as you said.


----------



## Jon

Dogbert said:


> This thread originally had to do with crazy people...



So really, the topic never changed.

Bah-zing!


----------



## Modbert

Jon said:


> So really, the topic never changed.
> 
> Bah-zing!



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Frd53vbCHLg&feature=related]YouTube - Lame Joke Drums - Rimshot (For use in forums)[/ame]

I'd rep you if I could.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Jon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is Microsucks punishing second hand purchasers of their products
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because that's the breaks, kid. Second hand buyers should be more aware of what they are purchasing. Caveat emptor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and where is proof that these death threats happened?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He posted more proof that they did happen than you posted to prove they didn't. Even if his source was unreliable. Where's your proof to disprove his proof? Nothing? Didn't think so. Shut up.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No, he posted pastebin links ... not proof anywhere, nothing about any arrests or even FBI reports, just claims from a IRC (which I am always on) channel (which I don't frequent) that was shown to be "edited" for something which can easily be faked. As to why ... why not? Companies have used such tactics before as PR stunts, start a rumor and watch the sympathy pour in. Prove there were real death threats, and why punish second hand purchasers? If these XBox owners were smart they'd sue, there is a law against that, they bought the system legit second hand, they are not to be blamed because some asshole like Shogut went and pirated. But meh ... if them's the breaks, great, it will boost popularity for Linux and Mac even more ... so thanks for demonstrating that Microsucks is a soulless and vile corporation now who has lost their way. Maybe you'll get lucky and they will learn their mistakes before it's too late ... but meh, either way, us non-MS drones win another battle against them.
Click to expand...


it's fucking HILARIOUS that you mention my name at this point in your Fail Cruise down the River Bullshit.  Seriously.  You should have walked away 15 pages ago instead of making a complete ass out of yourself.  You are a farce.  Nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## Modbert

Shogun said:


> it's fucking HILARIOUS that you mention my name at this point in your Fail Cruise down the River Bullshit.  Seriously.  You should have walked away 15 pages ago instead of making a complete ass out of yourself.  You are a farce.  Nothing more, nothing less.



15 pages ago? You're giving her 7 pages to make a fool out of herself. She should of just had never entered this thread at all.


----------



## KittenKoder

Andrew2382 said:


> Here's a hint.
> 
> Xbox's target demographic isn't the programmer who is going to spread the word on how they are getting fucked because they can't use their modded box.
> 
> It's the 10 year old kid



 That was my point about why they should care about the second hand purchasers. However, everyone with half a brain knows that XBox is a MS product, so it is still playing the victim for PR. Post proof, actual proof, that there were death threats against him and I'll recant, until then, it's just a PR stunt.


----------



## KittenKoder

Jon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Legally? Sure ... but is it good PR for the company?  No, which is fine, also why threads like this getting so long so fast are also a good thing ... helps people see the kind of company they are giving their money to so eventually they will stop giving their money to said company. So yeah, keep trying to rationalize how this is what they should do, you are only helping programmers who are tired of getting fucked by them spread the word.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This thread had nothing to do with Microsoft. It had to do with how ignorant you are.
Click to expand...


 XBox is a Microsucks product. So yeah, it does. XBox employees are Microsucks employees.


----------



## KittenKoder

Shogun said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because that's the breaks, kid. Second hand buyers should be more aware of what they are purchasing. Caveat emptor.
> 
> 
> 
> He posted more proof that they did happen than you posted to prove they didn't. Even if his source was unreliable. Where's your proof to disprove his proof? Nothing? Didn't think so. Shut up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, he posted pastebin links ... not proof anywhere, nothing about any arrests or even FBI reports, just claims from a IRC (which I am always on) channel (which I don't frequent) that was shown to be "edited" for something which can easily be faked. As to why ... why not? Companies have used such tactics before as PR stunts, start a rumor and watch the sympathy pour in. Prove there were real death threats, and why punish second hand purchasers? If these XBox owners were smart they'd sue, there is a law against that, they bought the system legit second hand, they are not to be blamed because some asshole like Shogut went and pirated. But meh ... if them's the breaks, great, it will boost popularity for Linux and Mac even more ... so thanks for demonstrating that Microsucks is a soulless and vile corporation now who has lost their way. Maybe you'll get lucky and they will learn their mistakes before it's too late ... but meh, either way, us non-MS drones win another battle against them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it's fucking HILARIOUS that you mention my name at this point in your Fail Cruise down the River Bullshit.  Seriously.  You should have walked away 15 pages ago instead of making a complete ass out of yourself.  You are a farce.  Nothing more, nothing less.
Click to expand...


Whatever thief. Nice to see you still haven't been arrested for your pirating yet, criminal.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> That was my point about why they should care about the second hand purchasers. However, everyone with half a brain knows that XBox is a MS product, so it is still playing the victim for PR. Post proof, actual proof, that there were death threats against him and I'll recant, until then, it's just a PR stunt.



Time for you to go to the hole in which you came from:

Pirates send death threats to Stephen Toulouse &ndash; Xbox 360 Banmaster | LazyGamer .:: Console and PC Gaming News ::.



> Apparently someone managed to get his personal phone number and then posted it onto 4Chan for all to see.* Then some pea brained pirates got the bright idea of using that number to send death threats to Stephen, his wife and his dogs.*
> 
> You do have to wonder what was going through these guys/girls heads when they picked up the phone and made physical death threats over the fact that Stephen had banned them from Xbox Live for stealing someone elses property.
> 
> Well Stephen has submitted all the details and timings to the local police for them to follow up and also logged onto the local #IRC channel to try and stop the death threats from coming in.



N4G.com : Pirates make death threats to Xbox 360 Director of Policy Enforcement Stephen Toulouse.


----------



## Jon

He shoots, he scores.


----------



## Shogun

KittenKoder said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, he posted pastebin links ... not proof anywhere, nothing about any arrests or even FBI reports, just claims from a IRC (which I am always on) channel (which I don't frequent) that was shown to be "edited" for something which can easily be faked. As to why ... why not? Companies have used such tactics before as PR stunts, start a rumor and watch the sympathy pour in. Prove there were real death threats, and why punish second hand purchasers? If these XBox owners were smart they'd sue, there is a law against that, they bought the system legit second hand, they are not to be blamed because some asshole like Shogut went and pirated. But meh ... if them's the breaks, great, it will boost popularity for Linux and Mac even more ... so thanks for demonstrating that Microsucks is a soulless and vile corporation now who has lost their way. Maybe you'll get lucky and they will learn their mistakes before it's too late ... but meh, either way, us non-MS drones win another battle against them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's fucking HILARIOUS that you mention my name at this point in your Fail Cruise down the River Bullshit.  Seriously.  You should have walked away 15 pages ago instead of making a complete ass out of yourself.  You are a farce.  Nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whatever thief. Nice to see you still haven't been arrested for your pirating yet, criminal.
Click to expand...


Go ahead and mount a laughable CRUSADE, ****.  As has already been noted, you seem conveniently shrill about using a ripped OS 10 years ago while acting so cavalier about anything to fuck microsoft.  I have a license for xp, vista and win7.  Hell, if anything it amounted to student use which is usually licensed for free anyway.


But hey, we REALLY know that your trite reaction isn't REALLY about that anyway...  go ahead and save as much face as you think you can.  We are ALL laughing at you.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was my point about why they should care about the second hand purchasers. However, everyone with half a brain knows that XBox is a MS product, so it is still playing the victim for PR. Post proof, actual proof, that there were death threats against him and I'll recant, until then, it's just a PR stunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Time for you to go to the hole in which you came from:
> 
> Pirates send death threats to Stephen Toulouse &ndash; Xbox 360 Banmaster | LazyGamer .:: Console and PC Gaming News ::.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently someone managed to get his personal phone number and then posted it onto 4Chan for all to see.* Then some pea brained pirates got the bright idea of using that number to send death threats to Stephen, his wife and his dogs.*
> 
> You do have to wonder what was going through these guys/girls heads when they picked up the phone and made physical death threats over the fact that Stephen had banned them from Xbox Live for stealing someone elses property.
> 
> Well Stephen has submitted all the details and timings to the local police for them to follow up and also logged onto the local #IRC channel to try and stop the death threats from coming in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> N4G.com : Pirates make death threats to Xbox 360 Director of Policy Enforcement Stephen Toulouse.
Click to expand...


Now was that so fucking hard? Until now it was pretty one-sided ... you had no proof. Your first one ... proof, your second one however is still just a blip of a report claiming something. Here's a hint, without the details, nothing can be proven. Your first link is enough, though it's still not proof that this is not a publicity stunt. I will wait to see the FBI reports on it, but at least now there's a story, and it says (something I never got an accurate answer to) that it's his "personal" number, which does make it serious, because if in fact someone does have his personal number out there, likely it was a hacker, which is a serious crime. But ... since this is all you have, written yesterday, and nothing more added, I am still doubting it's completely authentic. Why haven't any other news networks picked up the story? This is something, that if true, is rather big, bigger than Palin's account getting hacked for certain. Why is it only appearing in forums and on MS owned or influenced sites still?


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> Now was that so fucking hard? *Until now it was pretty one-sided* ... you had no proof. Your first one ... proof, your second one however is still just a blip of a report claiming something. Here's a hint, without the details, nothing can be proven. Your first link is enough, though it's still not proof that this is not a publicity stunt. I will wait to see the FBI reports on it, but at least now there's a story, and it says (something I never got an accurate answer to) that it's his "personal" number, which does make it serious, because if in fact someone does have his personal number out there, likely it was a hacker, which is a serious crime. But ... since this is all you have, written yesterday, and nothing more added, I am still doubting it's completely authentic. Why haven't any other news networks picked up the story? This is something, that if true, is rather big, bigger than Palin's account getting hacked for certain. Why is it only appearing in forums and on MS owned or influenced sites still?



I had proof in the first place, you just didn't consider it "good enough" because you're arrogant.

This is not a publicity stunt. Unless you say the people in the IRC chat are in it on too.

And it's not bigger than Palin's account getting hacked but you're just trying to overhype their story so if it doesn't show up in the MSM then you'll say it's a fraud. I know exactly what you're doing there hack.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now was that so fucking hard? *Until now it was pretty one-sided* ... you had no proof. Your first one ... proof, your second one however is still just a blip of a report claiming something. Here's a hint, without the details, nothing can be proven. Your first link is enough, though it's still not proof that this is not a publicity stunt. I will wait to see the FBI reports on it, but at least now there's a story, and it says (something I never got an accurate answer to) that it's his "personal" number, which does make it serious, because if in fact someone does have his personal number out there, likely it was a hacker, which is a serious crime. But ... since this is all you have, written yesterday, and nothing more added, I am still doubting it's completely authentic. Why haven't any other news networks picked up the story? This is something, that if true, is rather big, bigger than Palin's account getting hacked for certain. Why is it only appearing in forums and on MS owned or influenced sites still?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had proof in the first place, you just didn't consider it "good enough" because you're arrogant.
> 
> This is not a publicity stunt. Unless you say the people in the IRC chat are in it on too.
> 
> And it's not bigger than Palin's account getting hacked but you're just trying to overhype their story so if it doesn't show up in the MSM then you'll say it's a fraud. I know exactly what you're doing there hack.
Click to expand...


 No, you posted a forum post link and a three paragraph blip. Why didn't you read the rest of my post here? You keep claiming the ability to debate but you have done nothing but accuse and not even read most of what's present in opposition to you. Read it, if you want to debate, otherwise I can go back to returning the favor.


----------



## KittenKoder

Oh ... and for people on IRC to be "in on it to" ... they would have said it happened, not asked for links.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> No, you posted a forum post link and a three paragraph blip. Why didn't you read the rest of my post here? You keep claiming the ability to debate but you have done nothing but accuse and not even read most of what's present in opposition to you. Read it, if you want to debate, otherwise I can go back to returning the favor.



I posted more than that throughout this thread. You still deny it actually truly happened. You seriously say you know all about the internet but you don't know about 4chan? 

People on there who were banned would surely call and make threats because some of them are idiots. I have asked questions which it took PAGES for you to even answer. At every turn, you have been proven wrong but not only me but people who I disagree with completely on topics.


----------



## JenyEliza

KittenKoder said:


> I just thought of something mean to do ... I can use an emulator from Linux and mask it as a legitimate X-Box ... but I don't want to waste the bandwidth ... meh ... maybe when I get really bored again sometime.



You know if you do that, you can kiss that full rack of blades goodbye for Christmas.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, you posted a forum post link and a three paragraph blip. Why didn't you read the rest of my post here? You keep claiming the ability to debate but you have done nothing but accuse and not even read most of what's present in opposition to you. Read it, if you want to debate, otherwise I can go back to returning the favor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I posted more than that throughout this thread. You still deny it actually truly happened. You seriously say you know all about the internet but you don't know about 4chan?
> 
> People on there who were banned would surely call and make threats because some of them are idiots. I have asked questions which it took PAGES for you to even answer. At every turn, you have been proven wrong but not only me but people who I disagree with completely on topics.
Click to expand...


I didn't deny it, I am merely saying there needs to be more evidence than a couple of blips and forum posts. Until solid evidence one way or the other appears, from a souorce other than MS or it's affiliates, your point is still unprovable. However now you are making a huge assumption that all people would break a law just for a company being stupid? That's pretty much the crux of your problem here, you are swallowing the story too easily and not doubting it just because you think people would actually do that en-mass? Your point actually makes the story less believable now, and I have been known to exaggerate but this is beyond even mine. So thousands of people would be willing to break a federal (I think?) law just because they lost a gaming account on some server? That's illogical. Maybe a few people would do that, but thousands, even hundreds is a stretch. You are missing a lot of my points, so reread them and try to actually debate this, otherwise admit that you are just easily fooled.

Until I see a story, not just blips with unproven statements and really unsubstantial sources, it will not be fact, and since it's not fact it's safe to assume it's a PR stunt. Here's a hint, find a report on something that is not affiliated with Microsoft, anything. CNN, CBS, a city or state newspaper, anything, that shows real numbers and police or FBI interviews ... anything like that.


----------



## KittenKoder

Oh, and a source that won't require "signing up" for some account to get access to.  Okay?


----------



## KittenKoder

JenyEliza said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just thought of something mean to do ... I can use an emulator from Linux and mask it as a legitimate X-Box ... but I don't want to waste the bandwidth ... meh ... maybe when I get really bored again sometime.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know if you do that, you can kiss that full rack of blades goodbye for Christmas.
Click to expand...


Well ... I wouldn't get caught (which was my point in that), nor would I actually do that.  I'm not a criminal, just a smartass.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> I didn't deny it, I am merely saying there needs to be more evidence than a couple of blips and forum posts. Until solid evidence one way or the other appears, from a souorce other than MS or it's affiliates, your point is still unprovable. However now you are making a huge assumption that all people would break a law just for a company being stupid? That's pretty much the crux of your problem here, you are swallowing the story too easily and not doubting it just because you think people would actually do that en-mass? Your point actually makes the story less believable now, and I have been known to exaggerate but this is beyond even mine. So thousands of people would be willing to break a federal (I think?) law just because they lost a gaming account on some server? That's illogical. Maybe a few people would do that, but thousands, even hundreds is a stretch. You are missing a lot of my points, so reread them and try to actually debate this, otherwise admit that you are just easily fooled.
> 
> Until I see a story, not just blips with unproven statements and really unsubstantial sources, it will not be fact, and since it's not fact it's safe to assume it's a PR stunt. Here's a hint, find a report on something that is not affiliated with Microsoft, anything. CNN, CBS, a city or state newspaper, anything, that shows real numbers and police or FBI interviews ... anything like that.



Except these websites are not MS's lackey. Do I think some people would call up the Policy Head of 360 with "death threats" because they got banned from 360 for doing stupid shit? Yes.

Nobody ever said thousands, or even hundreds. YOU are taking my argument out of context ONCE AGAIN. YOU are a liar. I suggest you stop doing so.

You prove once again you're a hack.


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> Oh, and a source that won't require "signing up" for some account to get access to.  Okay?



You changed your point again. Originally it was to read the rest of the article, now it's in general. Don't like the fact they want you to register to see user comments? Too bad.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't deny it, I am merely saying there needs to be more evidence than a couple of blips and forum posts. Until solid evidence one way or the other appears, from a souorce other than MS or it's affiliates, your point is still unprovable. However now you are making a huge assumption that all people would break a law just for a company being stupid? That's pretty much the crux of your problem here, you are swallowing the story too easily and not doubting it just because you think people would actually do that en-mass? Your point actually makes the story less believable now, and I have been known to exaggerate but this is beyond even mine. So thousands of people would be willing to break a federal (I think?) law just because they lost a gaming account on some server? That's illogical. Maybe a few people would do that, but thousands, even hundreds is a stretch. You are missing a lot of my points, so reread them and try to actually debate this, otherwise admit that you are just easily fooled.
> 
> Until I see a story, not just blips with unproven statements and really unsubstantial sources, it will not be fact, and since it's not fact it's safe to assume it's a PR stunt. Here's a hint, find a report on something that is not affiliated with Microsoft, anything. CNN, CBS, a city or state newspaper, anything, that shows real numbers and police or FBI interviews ... anything like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except these websites are not MS's lackey. Do I think some people would call up the Policy Head of 360 with "death threats" because they got banned from 360 for doing stupid shit? Yes.
> 
> Nobody ever said thousands, or even hundreds. YOU are taking my argument out of context ONCE AGAIN. YOU are a liar. I suggest you stop doing so.
> 
> You prove once again you're a hack.
Click to expand...


Um .. false accusations does not make a good debater, I did not lie about anything. I did pose questions, and anyone who works for XBox is a MS lackey, many gaming sites are MS lackeys (hint: they are run by actual gaming companies or fanbois). The one that wasn't was still just a blip, no actual evidence or proof posted, though it did shed light on the story. However, my whole point about that was that this happened a few(?) days ago, and one story was posted yesterday ... yet nothing anywhere else. Since XBox is a MS product and MS is a rather large and influential company, there would be more stories, more sources, and much much more evidence. But nothing ... nadda, nothing was posted anywhere else, even the IRC chatters have heard nothing (some do searches for anything about IRC to but don't click on game site links very often) .... even the IRC developers are shrugging. That's a red flag, the people he is accusing of this are suppose to be part of the IRC community but they haven't heard anything. Unless MS isolates their IRC (I know they don't, just a what if here) and didn't want the story leaked (which they failed at anyway due to their own coverage on MSNBC) there is no reason this would be on just a few locations ... you don't seem to fathom how fast information online moves ... if there was more to this, it would have been published ... yesterday. So again, until I see more sources and information I am still holding to the PR stunt contention.

There are a lot of reasons for such a stunt to:

1. Many people have realized that their "new" OS, Windoze 7, is nothing new and their online influence is weakening.

2. Bing is a total flop, still more people who are being disillusioned means they are getting even weaker.

3. Being caught in their lies, which Best Buy employees (and others) are being trained to tell (luckily most have more integrity than that). This was the most damaging as it made their predatory nature highly public.

Reason three is the biggest one, the one that being the victim would actually help soften ... but only if they can get the other news networks to pick up the story. However, most news networks require, like I asked for, law enforcement reports and interviews because they can get into more trouble with false accusations. MSNBC isn't enough of a news network, because the MS editors don't count as journalists, to have to worry about such solid evidence. (HINT: MS in MSNBC stands for Microsoft, the N actually stands for two words, News and Network, it's what happens when a software company buys a news channel)


----------



## Jon

I seriously want to rip that fucking winking smiley off the screen. You use it when you're being a bitch, to try and act cute and funny and smug. Congratulation, it works on 2 of those 4 measures. You pick which 2 and I'll tell you if you're right.


----------



## Modbert

So once again, KK lies about my argument and goes off on Microsoft in her crusade. KK, can you stay on-topic for one page at least?


----------



## KittenKoder

Jon said:


> I seriously want to rip that fucking winking smiley off the screen. You use it when you're being a bitch, to try and act cute and funny and smug. Congratulation, it works on 2 of those 4 measures. You pick which 2 and I'll tell you if you're right.



 Aaaw ... does the wittle baby not like  seeing people smile? 

Seriously, are you this whiny in real life? because now you're just grating. Everyone is smug, you are being smug yourself right now. Why not address some debate here? Like ... oh I don't know ... why the story is only on MSNBC and not any other sites or even TV newscasts? Use your brain for once ... mkay? Also no, I don't just use it when being a bitch, I use it a lot, it's the easiest one to add without having to click with the mouse that actually expresses my average emotion.

Oh, and if my current "smugness" annoys you so much, where were you last year when I was even "smuggier"?


----------



## Jon

KittenKoder said:


> Like ... oh I don't know ... why the story is only on MSNBC and not any other sites or even TV newscasts?



Because not everyone cares. I certainly don't care. Do you expect breaking newsflashes over a million kids getting banned from Xbox?


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> So once again, KK lies about my argument and goes off on Microsoft in her crusade. KK, can you stay on-topic for one page at least?



 That is on topic, come up with some valid reason that only MS controlled and fan sites only have the story? That's part of the reason it looks like a PR stunt, if you can't answer that then you are admitting it looks like a PR stunt. But a Google search turns up nothing else ... nothing, not Fox, CNN, CBS, not a newspaper, nothing, it's just on MSNBC, MS sites, and fanboi sites. So ... admit it's possibly a PR stunt or come up with something, as I asked for from the beginning, that is not MS affiliated showing even a hint of the story. Even then, you need proof, real evidence, you made the assertion that this is all fact, where are the reports? Where are the interviews with law enforcement? Where's something that can't be fabricated or altered at least? Anything besides MS article or fanboi article. I'm not asking for much, and usually people post more than this for even simple contentions or they simply say (like I often do) "it's just my perspective/opinion/experience" and leave it at that. You are not reading my whole posts yet still keep holding to this being solid fact ... sorry, it's not fact without solid evidence, it's ... again ... perspective/opinion/experience ... none of which is provable.


----------



## KittenKoder

Jon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like ... oh I don't know ... why the story is only on MSNBC and not any other sites or even TV newscasts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because not everyone cares. I certainly don't care. Do you expect breaking newsflashes over a million kids getting banned from Xbox?
Click to expand...


Not everyone cares about death threats to an employee of MS? Wow .. um ... they posted a story about a lost dog in the local paper, front fucking page here, and this doesn't make our local papers at all? That's like ... oh ... Washington DC not publishing a story about a senator getting shot, seriously, I am smack dab in the middle of Microsucks fucking city, but ... nadda! So tell me again, how a major software company (who has almost everyone by the pubic hairs) getting death threats to an employees personal phone is not breaking news. Please, this is going to make me laugh.


----------



## Modbert

So just because it's not reported in the MSM, it's not a story? Is this your new BS line after "Oh if it's not in my IRC's then it doesn't exist." You truly do need to make up your mind as you keep changing your standards page by page when you get mocked for being a fool.


----------



## Jon

KittenKoder said:


> Jon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Like ... oh I don't know ... why the story is only on MSNBC and not any other sites or even TV newscasts?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because not everyone cares. I certainly don't care. Do you expect breaking newsflashes over a million kids getting banned from Xbox?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not everyone cares about death threats to an employee of MS? Wow .. um ... they posted a story about a lost dog in the local paper, front fucking page here, and this doesn't make our local papers at all? That's like ... oh ... Washington DC not publishing a story about a senator getting shot, seriously, I am smack dab in the middle of Microsucks fucking city, but ... nadda! So tell me again, how a major software company (who has almost everyone by the pubic hairs) getting death threats to an employees personal phone is not breaking news. Please, this is going to make me laugh.
Click to expand...


Oh, you're still rambling about the death threats. I was talking about the banned players.

You also still realize that this news just went public today, right? It could still show up everywhere tomorrow. And if it doesn't, it changes nothing. Your claims of it being a publicity stunt have as much credibility as you yourself have: which is none.


----------



## KittenKoder

Jon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because not everyone cares. I certainly don't care. Do you expect breaking newsflashes over a million kids getting banned from Xbox?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not everyone cares about death threats to an employee of MS? Wow .. um ... they posted a story about a lost dog in the local paper, front fucking page here, and this doesn't make our local papers at all? That's like ... oh ... Washington DC not publishing a story about a senator getting shot, seriously, I am smack dab in the middle of Microsucks fucking city, but ... nadda! So tell me again, how a major software company (who has almost everyone by the pubic hairs) getting death threats to an employees personal phone is not breaking news. Please, this is going to make me laugh.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, you're still rambling about the death threats. I was talking about the banned players.
> 
> You also still realize that this news just went public today, right? It could still show up everywhere tomorrow. And if it doesn't, it changes nothing. Your claims of it being a publicity stunt have as much credibility as you yourself have: which is none.
Click to expand...


 The story linked by Dogbert from MSNBC says it was published yesterday, unless there is some other definition of "going public" then that's a moot point. It would be a hilight in the news segments during commercial break right now if there was more to the story. Also no, it does change things, again, if there are criminal charges to show it's nothing but a publicity stunt, I will recant that assertion, until such time that there is some hard proof like that it stands. You can't prove me wrong. What I don't get is why you are so for having the little guy (second hand purchasers, mostly kids) pay for something someone else did (the intelligence modders who don't get caught). So ... the only thing that concerns me about this story is the death threats, yes, of course, because I don't like seeing kids get in trouble for something they don't do and buying second hand is a smart way to save money. So who do you side with, a corporation who is allowed to punish people for no reason or people living within their means and kids?


----------



## Modbert

I gotta love the way that KK is framing this argument. Microsoft is evil and is just trying to jail their customers (because that's the best way to make revenue obviously) for no good reason. Meanwhile, all those poor innocent modders were just out to have a good time, despite breaking TOS.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qh2sWSVRrmo]YouTube - Children[/ame]


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> So just because it's not reported in the MSM, it's not a story? Is this your new BS line after "Oh if it's not in my IRC's then it doesn't exist." You truly do need to make up your mind as you keep changing your standards page by page when you get mocked for being a fool.



Not even asking for MSM ... just something other than a MS source or fanboi ... hell, ZDNet would be nice, or Byte. Something not invested in MS's success.


----------



## Ravi

Jon said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for your point against the publicity stunt contention, makes no sense, posting on their own forum would be way too transparent, and make it more credible actually. This is one of the primary reasons it looks like a publicity stunt, you don't advertise to people who have already swallowed the hook, you do it to people who don't have any opinion one way or the other. Gaming forums tend to have a lot of "middle grounders" who just use products, this victim role is an attempt to make it look like everyone else is picking on them, in spite of the exact opposite being the fact.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ignored the fact that the forum in question literally has 87 members. But I'm not surprised, you seem to be as incapable of reading as Ravi is, if not moreso.
Click to expand...

 Low blow!


----------



## Ravi

Anyway, here's proof that KK is an idiot.

Microsoft Admits the Importance of Used Games Sales - GameStop is not alone - Softpedia


----------



## KittenKoder

Ravi said:


> Anyway, here's proof that KK is an idiot.
> 
> Microsoft Admits the Importance of Used Games Sales - GameStop is not alone - Softpedia



First, do you ever pull up anything up-to-date or do you just not know how to check publishing dates?

Second, the more recent (two days ago), MSNBC published article, which interviewed a game reseller, and I'm just too damned busy to do your homework for you and go back in the thread to where Dogbert posted it, says that their new enforcement (notice the word "new") is of concern for second hand purchasers ... now, catch up, even Dogbert wasn't stupid enough to deny that part at this point, and Jon's contention was that it's the second hand purchaser's own responsibility (mostly because he failed to prove MS would actually help him out). So ... catch up and try again.


----------



## Ravi

KittenKoder said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's proof that KK is an idiot.
> 
> Microsoft Admits the Importance of Used Games Sales - GameStop is not alone - Softpedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, do you ever pull up anything up-to-date or do you just not know how to check publishing dates?
> 
> Second, the more recent (two days ago), MSNBC published article, which interviewed a game reseller, and I'm just too damned busy to do your homework for you and go back in the thread to where Dogbert posted it, says that their new enforcement (notice the word "new") is of concern for second hand purchasers ... now, catch up, even Dogbert wasn't stupid enough to deny that part at this point, and Jon's contention was that it's the second hand purchaser's own responsibility (mostly because he failed to prove MS would actually help him out). So ... catch up and try again.
Click to expand...

 You're mixing up the console with the games. 

Of course it is a concern to resellers.

However, that in no way means that MICROSOFT considers reselling games piracy, as you idiotically stated.


----------



## KittenKoder

Ravi said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, here's proof that KK is an idiot.
> 
> Microsoft Admits the Importance of Used Games Sales - GameStop is not alone - Softpedia
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First, do you ever pull up anything up-to-date or do you just not know how to check publishing dates?
> 
> Second, the more recent (two days ago), MSNBC published article, which interviewed a game reseller, and I'm just too damned busy to do your homework for you and go back in the thread to where Dogbert posted it, says that their new enforcement (notice the word "new") is of concern for second hand purchasers ... now, catch up, even Dogbert wasn't stupid enough to deny that part at this point, and Jon's contention was that it's the second hand purchaser's own responsibility (mostly because he failed to prove MS would actually help him out). So ... catch up and try again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're mixing up the console with the games.
> 
> Of course it is a concern to resellers.
> 
> However, that in no way means that MICROSOFT considers reselling games piracy, as you idiotically stated.
Click to expand...


XBox is MS. Whether they openly say they consider it is completely moot, however, they are treating them as pirates in this instance. Again, catch up, either read the whole thread and catch up, or back out while you still have a tiny thread of dignity left. I'm in too good of a mood to squash another tech-wannabe.


----------



## Ravi

KittenKoder said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> First, do you ever pull up anything up-to-date or do you just not know how to check publishing dates?
> 
> Second, the more recent (two days ago), MSNBC published article, which interviewed a game reseller, and I'm just too damned busy to do your homework for you and go back in the thread to where Dogbert posted it, says that their new enforcement (notice the word "new") is of concern for second hand purchasers ... now, catch up, even Dogbert wasn't stupid enough to deny that part at this point, and Jon's contention was that it's the second hand purchaser's own responsibility (mostly because he failed to prove MS would actually help him out). So ... catch up and try again.
> 
> 
> 
> You're mixing up the console with the games.
> 
> Of course it is a concern to resellers.
> 
> However, that in no way means that MICROSOFT considers reselling games piracy, as you idiotically stated.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> XBox is MS. Whether they openly say they consider it is completely moot, however, they are treating them as pirates in this instance. Again, catch up, either read the whole thread and catch up, or back out while you still have a tiny thread of dignity left. I'm in too good of a mood to squash another tech-wannabe.
Click to expand...

It is you that is the tech-wannabe. Very funny stuff from you KK, more amusing than your usual idiocy.


----------



## KittenKoder

Ravi said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> You're mixing up the console with the games.
> 
> Of course it is a concern to resellers.
> 
> However, that in no way means that MICROSOFT considers reselling games piracy, as you idiotically stated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> XBox is MS. Whether they openly say they consider it is completely moot, however, they are treating them as pirates in this instance. Again, catch up, either read the whole thread and catch up, or back out while you still have a tiny thread of dignity left. I'm in too good of a mood to squash another tech-wannabe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is you that is the tech-wannabe. Very funny stuff from you KK, more amusing than your usual idiocy.
Click to expand...


Click my sig ... that's proof that I am a programmer, what code have you ever written?


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> Click my sig ... that's proof that I am a programmer, what code have you ever written?



You and those 3 other players are certainly proving how great of a programmer you are. 

And KK, still trolling huh?


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> Click my sig ... that's proof that I am a programmer, what code have you ever written?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You and those 3 other players are certainly proving how great of a programmer you are.
> 
> And KK, still trolling huh?
Click to expand...


Nice try ... but you suck at flaming to. I just finished the program code and opened the site a few days ago, and the site itself is far from complete, once it's complete I will take it out of my sig though for the reason that right now I am just getting ideas from other posters who like to tell me how to improve it, it's there now so they can find it easier during the development phase. But you'd know that is you had http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/94628-reading-comprehension-101-a.html


----------



## Modbert

KittenKoder said:


> *Nice try ... but you suck at flaming to*. I just finished the program code and opened the site a few days ago, and the site itself is far from complete, once it's complete I will take it out of my sig though for the reason that right now I am just getting ideas from other posters who like to tell me how to improve it, it's there now so they can find it easier during the development phase. But you'd know that is you had http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/94628-reading-comprehension-101-a.html



Don't use the site as a argument if you're not ready to stand behind it completely. And another thread for all of us? Jeez KK, two threads for me included in the last day? I feel so special.


----------



## Ravi

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice try ... but you suck at flaming to*. I just finished the program code and opened the site a few days ago, and the site itself is far from complete, once it's complete I will take it out of my sig though for the reason that right now I am just getting ideas from other posters who like to tell me how to improve it, it's there now so they can find it easier during the development phase. But you'd know that is you had http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/94628-reading-comprehension-101-a.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't use the site as a argument if you're not ready to stand behind it completely. And another thread for all of us? Jeez KK, two threads for me included in the last day? I feel so special.
Click to expand...

Really, until she proves her claim that Microsoft considers resold games piracy she's just deflecting...which will go on forever since she's been proven wrong.


----------



## KittenKoder

Dogbert said:


> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice try ... but you suck at flaming to*. I just finished the program code and opened the site a few days ago, and the site itself is far from complete, once it's complete I will take it out of my sig though for the reason that right now I am just getting ideas from other posters who like to tell me how to improve it, it's there now so they can find it easier during the development phase. But you'd know that is you had http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/94628-reading-comprehension-101-a.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't use the site as a argument if you're not ready to stand behind it completely. And another thread for all of us? Jeez KK, two threads for me included in the last day? I feel so special.
Click to expand...


I do stand behind it, it works, it's nice looking, and the game program runs perfectly ... been testing it quite a bit actually. Don't attack something without knowing the history. I write programs and websites, I can synchronize and organize databases massive enough to run online games and businesses, I develop user interfaces for these databases (that's actually what I get paid for) .... what do you know about computers that you don't read on a news site?


----------



## KittenKoder

Ravi said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittenKoder said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Nice try ... but you suck at flaming to*. I just finished the program code and opened the site a few days ago, and the site itself is far from complete, once it's complete I will take it out of my sig though for the reason that right now I am just getting ideas from other posters who like to tell me how to improve it, it's there now so they can find it easier during the development phase. But you'd know that is you had http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-flame-zone/94628-reading-comprehension-101-a.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't use the site as a argument if you're not ready to stand behind it completely. And another thread for all of us? Jeez KK, two threads for me included in the last day? I feel so special.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really, until she proves her claim that Microsoft considers resold games piracy she's just deflecting...which will go on forever since she's been proven wrong.
Click to expand...


There are more keys ... many many more.


----------



## Jon

KittenKoder said:


> (mostly because he failed to prove MS would actually help him out)



Wrong. Stop lying, dipshit.


----------



## Shogun

Ravi said:


> Anyway, here's proof that KK is an idiot.
> 
> Microsoft Admits the Importance of Used Games Sales - GameStop is not alone - Softpedia



kaPOW!






good one Ravir!


----------



## Modbert

Ravi said:


> Really, until she proves her claim that Microsoft considers resold games piracy she's just deflecting...which will go on forever since she's been proven wrong.



Oh I agree. She's been proven wrong at every single turn in this thread. People have entered this thread since the beginning just to point out how wrong she was and watch as she laughs uncomfortably as further being proven as a clown.


----------



## Modbert

In related news while KK thinks it's all a conspiracy by Microsoft:

Icrontic Gaming » Craigslist flooded with modified Xbox 360s


----------



## Shogun

Dogbert said:


> In related news while KK thinks it's all a conspiracy by Microsoft:
> 
> Icrontic Gaming » Craigslist flooded with modified Xbox 360s



That is clearly just a ruse by doctor evil and MS.  Hell, craigslist doesn't even exist!  THAT IS HOW POWERFUL AND EVIL MS IS!


----------



## Modbert

Shogun said:


> That is clearly just a ruse by doctor evil and MS.  Hell, craigslist doesn't even exist!  THAT IS HOW POWERFUL AND EVIL MS IS!



I bet this goes all the way up to the top. Microsoft is the puppet master of Barack Obama. 

And of course KK thinks all gaming sites are Microsoft controlled or fanboys. So any links from any such website about the threats is considered null and void. She's attacking the messenger without any proof.


----------



## Shogun

Dogbert said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is clearly just a ruse by doctor evil and MS.  Hell, craigslist doesn't even exist!  THAT IS HOW POWERFUL AND EVIL MS IS!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet this goes all the way up to the top. Microsoft is the puppet master of Barack Obama.
> 
> And of course KK thinks all gaming sites are Microsoft controlled or fanboys. So any links from any such website about the threats is considered null and void. She's attacking the messenger without any proof.
Click to expand...


Seriously.  In 1426 the Illuminati finally organized the apex of all mastermind shadow groups and on that day Microsoft was born.  Did you know that the original blueprint for GI JOE's Cobra was MS?  In fact, when Jesus was having doubts about his impending crucifixion he was being tormented by none other than Bill Gates.  Bill Gates is literally Satan.  Buying a Win7 license IS the mark of the beast!  


"six.. six six, the number of the beast" so the Iron Maiden song goes... But, Bruce Dickenson was wrong because that is not MY MS VALIDATION NUMBER!


----------



## Modbert

Shogun said:


> Seriously.  In 1426 the Illuminati finally organized the apex of all mastermind shadow groups and on that day Microsoft was born.  Did you know that the original blueprint for GI JOE's Cobra was MS?  In fact, when Jesus was having doubts about his impending crucifixion he was being tormented by none other than Bill Gates.  Bill Gates is literally Satan.  Buying a Win7 license IS the mark of the beast!
> 
> 
> "six.. six six, the number of the beast" so the Iron Maiden song goes... But, Bruce Dickenson was wrong because that is not MY MS VALIDATION NUMBER!




I did not know that. Bill Gates being Satan would explain the amount of torment that he brings to Linux users like KK.

But hey, "The More You Know."


----------



## Jon

You know what is most beautiful about this thread? I also uncovered that KK is both a birther and a 9/11 conspiracy theorist.

This thread is the gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Ravi

Jon said:


> You know what is most beautiful about this thread? I also uncovered that KK is both a birther and a 9/11 conspiracy theorist.
> 
> This thread is the gift that keeps on giving.


KK never found a conspiracy theory that she can't agree with.


----------



## Modbert

Jon said:


> You know what is most beautiful about this thread? I also uncovered that KK is both a birther and a 9/11 conspiracy theorist.
> 
> This thread is the gift that keeps on giving.



Christmas has come early to USMB.


----------



## Modbert

Speaking of which, CNN has finally picked up on the story, expect the death threat story to follow:

Report: Microsoft bans 1 million Xbox Live players - CNN.com

In fact, MSNBC just picked up on it as well. So expect the other story to follow suit.


----------



## Steerpike

Look, you can agree or not agree to Microsoft's Terms of Service by voting with your wallet.  If you buy the system and want to use it, you have no business complaining when Microsoft enforces its rules.  If you don't like the rules, don't buy the system.


----------



## Shogun

clearly, you are an MS zombie!  oh.. wait...


----------



## Shogun

yea, Modbert, you're right...


this thread was fucking HILARIOUS to read again.


----------



## manifold

Holy necromancing the archives Batman!


----------



## Shogun

Modbert sent a msg about reading this thread again.  I just did and I was, indeed, fucking hilarious.

Some true Shogun gems can be found here.


----------



## Ravi

It was a good thread!

Luckily for KK she has found a place to post where no one disagrees with her.


----------



## L.K.Eder

i sure don't miss that poster.

but sometimes in her honor i open a thread in the computer forum and post

INSTALL UBUNTU as helpful advice.


----------



## pareshaegis

Microsoft SharePoint is certainly one of the most prolific content management systems today for the enterprise grade network. Learning Microsoft SharePoint gives the practitioner the distinct advantage of known how data, text and files are shared across the network and being able to design, create and manage that network distribution.

Thanks.


----------



## Politico

Seeing as most of these thieves never leave grandmas basement I'm sure Microsoft doesn't have much to fear.


----------



## pareshaegis

Microsoft SharePoint is certainly one of the most prolific content management systems today for the enterprise grade network. Learning Microsoft SharePoint gives the practitioner the distinct advantage of known how data, text and files are shared across the network and being able to design, create and manage that network distribution.

Thanks.


----------

